# 6.21 Rootable SBF Apparently Found!



## bobcaruso

Apparently, there's a 6.21 SBF that is rootable:

Posted by m.ksy

*The way to get root found!* Install sbf from attached archive and then use the "DooMLoRD_v4_ROOT-zergRush-busybox-su" (also attached in the archive) to get root. All thanks for finding this method going to *bukolov1* from Ukraine.​
If there is a problem with the link,skelente has graciously provided another link: http://www.mediafire...x31y1kafnan5uy2​
Note: This must be flashed using a linux SBF method, not Windows RSD Lite

This is due to the radio on the SBF file, its the Milestone radio (BP_C_02.12.00P), and flashing with RSD Light will change your phone to this radio, and not work.

The Linux SBF programs will not change the 6.21 radio (BP_C_01.09.15P*)*

*Skelente's Guide to Linux SBF*​
Okay, so crash course in how to boot Live Linux so that you can easily run sbf_flash. First off, when you're running a Linux distribution live, what you're really doing is essentially loading up Linux into RAM, so it doesn't modify anything (like changing the content of your hard drive) which means that anytime you reboot, all of your changes will be lost, unless you use a USB stick and create a "persistent" drive. The persistent drive will create a basically fake partition that you can save files to from both Linux and Windows, and the data will remain after rebooting, hence the name "persistent." Personally, I'd say go with the USB route, because if you ever need to do this again, you can just boot from the USB stick and run the sbf_flash and be done with it.

So here we go.

*1.)* Download the latest Ubuntu iso for your system. Most processors these days are 64 bit, but if you're running on an older computer or do not know if you have a 32 or 64 bit processor I'd recommend doing 32 bit just to be safe (64 bit processors can run both 32 and 64 bit distributions, but 32 bit systems cannot run 64 bit distributions.) *Side note:* you can download other distributions, but if you do you will not be able to create the persistent drive using the USB method. I*t should also be noted that some older systems cannot boot from USB, most newer systems (post 2000/2001 IIRC) can boot from USB, however you should consult Google to verify for your system.*

*2.) *Burn the iso:
*2.a *If you have a cd burner and blank disc, this is the easiest method but, again, you will not have a persistent drive you will just have a Live CD. Use an iso burner to burn to cd, then skip to step 3a.
*2.b* If you do not have a burner, a blank disc (or don't feel like wasting a DVD disc) but have a free USB drive (with at least 2 GB of memory, bit overkill but it has to be big enough to hold the iso + changes + the persistent "drive") then I recommend downloading either unetbootin or universal USB installer. Go to either web site and follow their instructions. If you use Ubuntu, you'll have the option of creating a persistent drive, which is basically a fake-partition that allows you to save files to when you reboot Linux after running this Live USB. I would recommend using a persistent size of at least 200 mb so we can save the SBF file and sbf_flash. If you created a persistent drive go to step 4. If you opted out of this, skip to step 4.

*3.a* So you have a Live CD now. If you have a spare flash drive, load up the 604 SBF and sbf_flash. Either way, you'll need to proceed to booting into linux, go to step 4.
*3.b* Once the respective application has finished, copy the SBF and sbf_flash file to the persistent drive listed in windows.

*4.* Now we need to boot from your Live image. Restart your computer. When your computer is booting up it should give you two options, "Enter BIOS" and "Select Boot Order" or similar. For my Lenovo Laptop, I can hit F12 to change the boot order, and from there I can select my USB port and it'll boot from there. If you do not see a boot order option, you will need to go into your bios and change the boot order manually. Again, you will need consult Google for this as the menu selections vary by system. It really isn't that hard to figure out if you go through the menus, but I *strongly, strongly, strongly *recommend and encourage you to google your motherboard's manual to verify what you need to change if you don't know what you are doing.* You are responsible for any changes you make on your system. Your BIOS is crucial for your system to function properly. *Once you have found where to change your boot order, select the respective drive (USB, or your CD/DVD drive). These will be listed by the manufacture name (so SamsungXXXX for a Samsung drive or PNYXXXX if you're using a PNY usb stick.)

*5. *When Ubuntu boots up, it'll give you an option to run "Live" from the CD/USB. Select this option. Installing to your hard drive could mess up your current OS install, and I'm not going to get into partitioning here. Once you've gotten into Ubuntu, select "Dash Home" in the upper left hand corner, and then type terminal in the search box. Click terminal, then open it up.

*6. *Now you'll need to get to where ever you have the SBF and sbf_flash stored through the terminal. If you chose to use the boot cd, and did not have an available flash drive, you will need to download the SBF from here, as well as sbf_flash and then extract them to the same folder. The default is "Downloads" and I recommend just extracting them to that directory for simplicity.
*6.a *If you had to download the SBF/sbf_flash, getting there through terminal is rather easy. All you'll need to do is type these commands into the terminal:
*cd Downloads*
*chmod +x sbf_flash*

*./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf*

And then let the program do it's work. When it's done, go to step 7.

*6.b *If you already copied the required files to a USB drive, we need to get there through terminal. Type these commands:
*cd /
cd /media/*
*ls* (This command will list all the drives connected to your system, cdrom, usb, etc. If you used the Universal USB installer it will list the USB drive as "PENDRIVE", I'm not sure what the default is for Unetbootin but you should be able to figure it out and if you just used a spare device it could be completely random.)
*cd drivename *(obvioiusly this will vary based on the USB method, for me its "cd PENDRIVE"
If your files were just on the main drive, you don't need to do anything else but the following commands. If you put them in another folder, you will need to do "cd foldername" without the quotes obviously. When you're in the directory with both the SBF and sbf_flash you will need to do these commands (again, ignoring the '-'):

*chmod +x sbf_flash*

*sudo ./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf*
And then let the program do it's work. When it's done, go to step 7.

*7.) *After sbf_flash is done, you'll need to restart your computer. Its recommended you remove your boot media (cd or usb drive) so that Windows can boot normally. If you changed the boot order in bios you will need to change it back to what it was before, otherwise whenever you have a CD/USB stick plugged in your computer will automatically try to boot from it, and get pissy if it can't boot from the media.

*8.) *Once you're back in windows you'll need to run the zergrushv4 root method. From there you can do whatever you want. You still cannot SBF to previous versions (602 or 605) and you cannot run Froyo roms.


----------



## bradg24

Would the new radio off this be better than we have now? (Not FM radio..)

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## KMDonlon

mb809_2.3.5 is what the sbf is labeled as?? How can we know it is for the DX and is actually 4.5.621??


----------



## skelente

It would be interesting to see if the SBF itself is the key or just the alternative root method. When I get home I'll try and compare the SBFs. I'd really hope its just the alternative root method, as this opens up the possibility for the D2/D2g, as well as the DX2 which is set to receive an update shortly (supposedly it's live already according to VZW).

MB809 sounds like an alternative cell provider (which makes sense, with the discovery being in the Ukraine). You can see the same with DX2 and the Milestone DX2 (with the former being MB 870 and the latter being 880 or something similar). So it should be compatible, but it's hard to tell if it's the actual .621 update. Again, I'll try to check when I get home.


----------



## KMDonlon

Sounds good skelente, curious to see if this is real!


----------



## SaurusX

This gives me great hope. Now we just need further confirmation.


----------



## bobcaruso

bradg24 said:


> Would the new radio off this be better than we have now? (Not FM radio..)
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


AM Radio?


----------



## bobcaruso

SaurusX said:


> This gives me great hope. Now we just need further confirmation.


Who was it that was bricked, and went to a new phone? Maybe we could get that 'Mikey' to try it


----------



## bradg24

bobcaruso said:


> AM Radio?


 haha. The baseband I was meaning.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

coltzfan. There is a few people that are on .621 that were posting over in the .621 thread that had to SBF, I'm sure we can get someone to try it. Its probably not the root exploit, it probably requires both I would presume,* as people have already attempted Zergrush on the stock .621 SBF*. The MB809 is the Milestone X. (International version of the Droid X) I will be interested to see if the X will take it; as it shouldn't (the phone should only accept SBF files designed for it... which would be SBFs that have been signed by VZW/Moto - the Milestone X was never on VZW).


----------



## A1DR1K

Trying now will report back.


----------



## bobcaruso

A1DR1K said:


> Trying now will report back.


!!! Hurry !!!​


----------



## A1DR1K

Ok so I installed and it did take that root method however it basically thinks the phone is a Milestone X and so far I cannot find a way to activate it.

System Version: 4.5.604.MB809.ACG-nTelos.en.US
Android Version: 2.3.5
BaseBand Version: BP_C_02.12.00R
Kernel Version: [email protected] #1
Build Number:4.5.1_57_MX2-34
ERI Version: 5
PRL: 21100


----------



## JRJ442

Don't really follow Droid X stuff much anymore. But did anyone ever try MotoFail? It roots the Bionic and Droid 4 I believe. Bionic was in the same boat after the newest update a few weeks ago. Motofail worked for it


----------



## bobcaruso

A1DR1K said:


> Ok so I installed and it did take that root method however it basically thinks the phone is a Milestone X and so far I cannot find a way to activate it.
> 
> System Version: 4.5.604.MB809.ACG-nTelos.en.US
> Android Version: 2.3.5
> BaseBand Version: BP_C_02.12.00R
> Kernel Version: [email protected] #1
> Build Number:4.5.1_57_MX2-34
> ERI Version: 5
> PRL: 21100


You should be fine, what is your radio version (settings,->about phone)


----------



## A1DR1K

bobcaruso said:


> You should be fine, what is your radio version (settings,->about phone)


Isnt the radio version the baseband? I believe it is I posted that on my last post.

I think this may be more of a build prop issue


----------



## skelente

A1DR1K said:


> Isnt the radio version the baseband? I believe it is I posted that on my last post.
> 
> I think this may be more of a build prop issue


If you've got root could you throw up a system dump somewhere?


----------



## tramtrist

I've done this on my droidx and also have root.
I have the blinking triangle at the top which means roaming right? I've run rootkeeper and am thinking about now FSB'ing to the US SBF and then running unroot through root keeper again as a work around.. what do you guys think? I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Adelos

Keeping my eye on this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcaruso

A1DR1K said:


> Isnt the radio version the baseband? I believe it is I posted that on my last post.
> 
> I think this may be more of a build prop issue


Yes it is, but it doesn't come from build.prop, were you on 6.21 before?


----------



## A1DR1K

skelente said:


> If you've got root could you throw up a system dump somewhere?


Sure just gotta figure out how to do that lol.


----------



## A1DR1K

bobcaruso said:


> Yes it is, but it doesn't come from build.prop, were you on 6.21 before?


Nope was on Liberty Rom and Just used this SBF since this was my spare DX, thought Id give it a try.


----------



## Goose306

Keeping my eye on this as well. If all is well and we can get it behaving like a DX I will update the sticky.

@A1DR1K - Use clockwork mod recovery. Do a backup, then take the file thats on your SD card, take out the system portion, .zip it, through it up on a file server somewhere.

If you were on Liberty before that doesn't prove anything that it works because you just flashed a Milestone X SBF from an earlier sys version (.602/.605) unless you were on Liberty and .621. vmm confirmed success over in the sticky though...


----------



## Colchiro

Doesn't blinking triangle mean you need to update roaming? (*228, option 2 or *22899)


----------



## skelente

tramtrist said:


> I've done this on my droidx and also have root.
> I have the blinking triangle at the top which means roaming right? I've run rootkeeper and am thinking about now FSB'ing to the US SBF and then running unroot through root keeper again as a work around.. what do you guys think? I'll let you know how it goes


Yes, that symbol indicates roaming. HOWEVER, when you SBF you will NOT retain root. Rootkeeper only works when doing OTA updates. SBFing will wipe the device and reset everything, hence the need to re-activate after an sbf.

Edit: Has anyone on .621 tried ZergRushv4 on the regular SBF?


----------



## bobcaruso

A1DR1K said:


> Nope was on Liberty Rom and Just used this SBF since this was my spare DX, thought Id give it a try.


Need you to try something different, as your results are not what's expected, I think you should be able to SBF back to our 6.02, please try it, then take the OTA (6.21)
Then, use this again, you should end up with the BP_C_01.09.15P radio, and be able to activate


----------



## A1DR1K

Goose306 said:


> Keeping my eye on this as well. If all is well and we can get it behaving like a DX I will update the sticky.
> 
> @A1DR1K - Use clockwork mod recovery. Do a backup, then take the file thats on your SD card, take out the system portion, .zip it, through it up on a file server somewhere.
> 
> If you were on Liberty before that doesn't prove anything that it works because you just flashed a Milestone X SBF from an earlier sys version (.602/.605) unless you were on Liberty and .621. vmm confirmed success over in the sticky though...


So I only zip the system portion?


----------



## bobcaruso

A1DR1K said:


> So I only zip the system portion?


DOn't bother, you're not in a good state, see my previous post


----------



## skelente

A1DR1K said:


> So I only zip the system portion?


Correct. It'll put your backup in the clockworkmod folder, hook up your phone and copy the folder to your pc, and then zip the the System image.


----------



## bobcaruso

skelente said:


> Yes, that symbol indicates roaming. HOWEVER, when you SBF you will NOT retain root. Rootkeeper only works when doing OTA updates. SBFing will wipe the device and reset everything, hence the need to re-activate after an sbf.
> 
> Edit: Has anyone on .621 tried ZergRushv4 on the regular SBF?


This works from 6.21


----------



## bobcaruso

skelente said:


> Correct. It'll put your backup in the clockworkmod folder, hook up your phone and copy the folder to your pc, and then zip the the System image.


Skelennte, this is useless, he needs to follow my previous post


----------



## tramtrist

skelente said:


> Yes, that symbol indicates roaming. HOWEVER, when you SBF you will NOT retain root. Rootkeeper only works when doing OTA updates. SBFing will wipe the device and reset everything, hence the need to re-activate after an sbf.
> 
> Edit: Has anyone on .621 tried ZergRushv4 on the regular SBF?


You're right.. thats what happened.. reflashing with this new SBF and trying again


----------



## Goose306

Zergrush was already attempted on .621. It doesn't work.

Sent from my YACK!


----------



## vmm13

For some reason both my attempts to switch into the 621 sbf file and the milestone x one, they both say it fails but once I unplug the phone, it reboots showing it passed.. Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## bobcaruso

Goose306 said:


> Zergrush was already attempted on .621. It doesn't work.
> 
> Sent from my YACK!


Goose, the deal is as follows, if you are already on 6.21, you can use this SBF and the Zergrush root method on the new SBF. You will retain the BP_C_01.09.15P radio, and after a couple of reboots, you're good to go


----------



## skelente

bobcaruso said:


> Zergrush was already attempted on .621. It doesn't work.
> 
> Sent from my YACK!


Alright, just wondering. Thought I'd seen people try this using ZRv2, not v4 with the updated binaries.


----------



## sekine12

bobcaruso said:


> Goose, the deal is as follows, if you are already on 6.21, you can use this SBF and the Zergrush root method on the new SBF. You will retain the BP_C_01.09.15P radio, and after a couple of reboots, you're good to go


This apparently sends us back to a .604 system version. Can someone working with this test the following?

start on 621, SBF this Milestone 604, attempt to SBF 602.

I'm hoping that the Milestone SBF, while writable over the 621, will manage to reverse the changes that 621 makes to the bootloader that render the 602 useless. Might be able to get 621 people back to 602.


----------



## SaurusX

As long as people can get root on .621, then there will be no need to go backwards to .602 or .605. With root access you can flash ROM's again.


----------



## Goose306

bobcaruso said:


> Goose, the deal is as follows, if you are already on 6.21, you can use this SBF and the Zergrush root method on the new SBF. You will retain the BP_C_01.09.15P radio, and after a couple of reboots, you're good to go


Yeah I get that. I was just pointing out that .621 by itself cannot be rooted with Zergrush. You have to flash the SBF file and THEN root, because it sends us back to a lower system version. The .621 is still, by itself, unrootable. But this is still great news!


----------



## Goose306

I'll update the stickied OP later tonight when we get a bit more info. I want to make sure all is free and clear before I start recommending this to mass amounts of people.


----------



## droidx86

Is anybody able to get here hands on the new BP_C_01.09.15P radio for a flash update?


----------



## sekine12

sekine12 said:


> As long as people can get root on .621, then there will be no need to go backwards to .602 or .605. With root access you can flash ROM's again.


Yeah, but this won't give you root on 621. This give you root on 604, which you won't be able to carry to 621 because OTARootKeeper doesn't work during an SBF. Given that the OTA to 621 was only 15MB, I'm going to guess that it won't patch .604 to .621. I could be wrong though, if we can SBF to .604, use root keeper, and then OTA to .621 that would be a great way to get back on to a Verizon version.

What would be more useful (since they didn't really fix much with .621) would be an SBF to 602 from 621, which we might be able to do via the milestone 604. This would allow people who took the OTA to get back to the happy land of roms, etc, or allow you to use OTA root keeper from 602 to 621.

Again, because this is an SBF for a different carrier, I'm skeptical if Verizon will push an OTA to a phone on 604.

1) Can you SBF from VZ 621 to Milestone 604 to VZ 602.

2) Can you OTA from Milestone 604 to VZ 621


----------



## tramtrist

hmm so can i get off roaming now







.. cant activate on verizon with this firmware


----------



## skelente

tramtrist said:


> Goose, the deal is as follows, if you are already on 6.21, you can use this SBF and the Zergrush root method on the new SBF. You will retain the BP_C_01.09.15P radio, and after a couple of reboots, you're good to go


----------



## tramtrist

no error.. this is a droid x btw.. just the flashing triangle and a rejection from *224


----------



## vmm13

are you guys sure you cant activate? I went back to stock 621 and then I did the other sbf and it didn't take my activation off or roaming. I don't know what's going on with your guy's phones.


----------



## bobcaruso

sekine12 said:


> This apparently sends us back to a .604 system version. Can someone working with this test the following?
> 
> start on 621, SBF this Milestone 604, attempt to SBF 602.
> 
> I'm hoping that the Milestone SBF, while writable over the 621, will manage to reverse the changes that 621 makes to the bootloader that render the 602 useless. Might be able to get 621 people back to 602.


Why? You're going to replace /system anyway


----------



## bobcaruso

sekine12 said:


> hmm so can i get off roaming now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. cant activate on verizon with this firmware


Were you on 6.21 before this SBF?


----------



## tramtrist

yes
i did .621 sbf
this new sbf
root
reboot a bunch of times


----------



## bobcaruso

tramtrist said:


> yes
> i did .621 sbf
> this new sbf
> root
> reboot a bunch of times


Don't know about the 6.21 SBF, it worked from OTA 6.21, what's your radio version?


----------



## tramtrist

Baseband version
BP_C_02.12.00R


----------



## bobcaruso

tramtrist said:


> Baseband version
> BP_C_02.12.00R


That's the problem, when you SBF from OTA 6.21, you stay on BP_C_01.09.15P


----------



## bobcaruso

Can you SBF back to 6.02?


----------



## SaurusX

On my sdcard I still have the flashable zips to change your radio to .09, .12, or .13 that I think P3Droid came up with. I can post those if it'll help testing.

Edit: maybe I should read the stickies. They're already there.


----------



## l0m31n

this worked for me after sbf to vzw621. I didn't wipe anything or #228.

Sent from my Milestone X using RootzWiki


----------



## dtroup64

l0m31n said:


> this worked for me after sbf to vzw621. I didn't wipe anything or #228.
> 
> Sent from my Milestone X using RootzWiki


Great news, but it doesn't solve the Droid X issues. You have a Milestone. X


----------



## SaurusX

It would appear that this method works, but it's just going to be some trial and error to figure it what the exact circumstances needed are.

10m31n, can you describe your exact steps? How did you end up on .621 in the first place and then what exactly did you do to regain root? This needs documenting.


----------



## SaurusX

dtroup64 said:


> Great news, but it doesn't solve the Droid X issues. You have a Milestone. X


I'm going to assume that he has a DroidX and that it was the new SBF that overwrote his device identifier. I don't see why it wold matter in the end as a flash to CM7 or any other ROM will fix that.


----------



## l0m31n

it says milestone x now bags but it is a DROIDX. I sbf'd to vzw621 the day it was available and have been using it since. I tried this just now and it worked perfectly.. used sbf_flash on ubuntu 10.04 64bit then exploit under win 7 64bit.

Sent from my Milestone X using RootzWiki


----------



## SaurusX

l0m31n said:


> it says milestone x now bags but it is a DROIDX. I sbf'd to vzw621 the day it was available and have been using it since. I tried this just now and it worked perfectly.. used sbf_flash on ubuntu 10.04 64bit then exploit under win 7 64bit.


You SBF'd originally and didn't take the OTA. So at least we know that works. We need confirmation from someone who slipped up and took the OTA that they can run the exploit and regain root. Following that it wold be good to see if they can install a ROM.


----------



## dtroup64

truly great news then!


----------



## aklee987

I am having issues. I SBFed to 621 a week or two ago.

I then SBFed to this rootable 621. I didn't have any problems SBFing to the rootable version, or rooting it.

I could not get a working radio. Rebooted a million times. Re-SBFed. Tried restoring backups, etc. Finally just SBFed back to the "real" 621.

I hope someone can figure out a way to consistently get the radio working on the rootable 621.


----------



## bobcaruso

l0m31n said:


> it says milestone x now bags but it is a DROIDX. I sbf'd to vzw621 the day it was available and have been using it since. I tried this just now and it worked perfectly.. used sbf_flash on ubuntu 10.04 64bit then exploit under win 7 64bit.
> 
> Sent from my Milestone X using RootzWiki


What's your radio version?


----------



## bobcaruso

aklee987 said:


> I am having issues. I SBFed to 621 a week or two ago.
> 
> I then SBFed to this rootable 621. I didn't have any problems SBFing to the rootable version, or rooting it.
> 
> I could not get a working radio. Rebooted a million times. Re-SBFed. Tried restoring backups, etc. Finally just SBFed back to the "real" 621.
> 
> I hope someone can figure out a way to consistently get the radio working on the rootable 621.


This is 6.04, not 6.21, Is your radio version BP_C_01.09.15P now?


----------



## tramtrist

aklee987 said:


> I am having issues. I SBFed to 621 a week or two ago.
> 
> I then SBFed to this rootable 621. I didn't have any problems SBFing to the rootable version, or rooting it.
> 
> I could not get a working radio. Rebooted a million times. Re-SBFed. Tried restoring backups, etc. Finally just SBFed back to the "real" 621.
> 
> I hope someone can figure out a way to consistently get the radio working on the rootable 621.


I believe I'm in this boat as well


----------



## bobcaruso

tramtrist said:


> I believe I'm in this boat as well


Tramtrst, did you attempt to SBF 602 again?


----------



## tramtrist

yep.. did the .602 and it went to erroring out at boot and had to sbf back to 621 usingRSD lite to be able to get back into the phone... i got my radio back to BP_C_01.09.15P now so I can use the phone but running out of ideas


----------



## l0m31n

radio version bp_c_01.09.13p

Sent from my Milestone X using RootzWiki


----------



## bobcaruso

l0m31n said:


> radio version bp_c_01.09.13p
> 
> Sent from my Milestone X using RootzWiki


13P? how'd you get there?


----------



## Goose306

People that are doing this SBF... can you root and then flash a ROM? Will it recognize you as a DX then rather than a Milestone X?

What needs to be attempted is SBF to. 621 using RSD Lite. Then use a Linux sbf_flash to go to this SBF. I would assume this SBF will have a different radio version that VZW will not recognize. RSD flashes your radio, the Linux method does not. So staying on .621 with the 15p radio and then using the Linux flash would hopefully put you on a rootable system with the correct radio. You could then flash a DX ROM which would fix the build.prop and have it recognized as a DX rather than Milestone X and you'd be good to go.

If this sounds a bit convoluted, I apologize. But I believe this would be the proper method needed to be recognized by VZW. The SBF provided here is for a Milestone X which VZW doesn't carry so I wouldn't be surprised if the radio is not compatible with VZW. So you need to be on a VZW radio and then use a Linux flash to change the firmware and leave the radio untouched.

Sent from my YACK!


----------



## tramtrist

My primary PC is mint11 .. I may give that a go tonight goose..
Have to finish making dinner or my wife wil kill me
cehck for updates


----------



## aklee987

bobcaruso said:


> This is 6.04, not 6.21, Is your radio version BP_C_01.09.15P now?


Yes it is.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcaruso

Goose306 said:


> People that are doing this SBF... can you root and then flash a ROM? Will it recognize you as a DX then rather than a Milestone X?
> 
> What needs to be attempted is SBF to. 621 using RSD Lite. Then use a Linux sbf_flash to go to this SBF. I would assume this SBF will have a different radio version that VZW will not recognize. RSD flashes your radio, the Linux method does not. So staying on .621 with the 15p radio and then using the Linux flash would hopefully put you on a rootable system with the correct radio. You could then flash a DX ROM which would fix the build.prop and have it recognized as a DX rather than Milestone X and you'd be good to go.
> 
> If this sounds a bit convoluted, I apologize. But I believe this would be the proper method needed to be recognized by VZW. The SBF provided here is for a Milestone X which VZW doesn't carry so I wouldn't be surprised if the radio is not compatible with VZW. So you need to be on a VZW radio and then use a Linux flash to change the firmware and leave the radio untouched.
> 
> Sent from my YACK!


Exactly Goose, just came to the same realization after talking to those that were successful, this radio is 12P, need to stay on the 15P radio


----------



## aklee987

Goose306 said:


> People that are doing this SBF... can you root and then flash a ROM? Will it recognize you as a DX then rather than a Milestone X?
> 
> What needs to be attempted is SBF to. 621 using RSD Lite. Then use a Linux sbf_flash to go to this SBF. I would assume this SBF will have a different radio version that VZW will not recognize. RSD flashes your radio, the Linux method does not. So staying on .621 with the 15p radio and then using the Linux flash would hopefully put you on a rootable system with the correct radio. You could then flash a DX ROM which would fix the build.prop and have it recognized as a DX rather than Milestone X and you'd be good to go.
> 
> If this sounds a bit convoluted, I apologize. But I believe this would be the proper method needed to be recognized by VZW. The SBF provided here is for a Milestone X which VZW doesn't carry so I wouldn't be surprised if the radio is not compatible with VZW. So you need to be on a VZW radio and then use a Linux flash to change the firmware and leave the radio untouched.
> 
> Sent from my YACK!


Sounds like it makes sense. What is a linux sbf method?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcaruso

Deleted


----------



## bmt11

aklee987 said:


> Sounds like it makes sense. What is a linux sbf method?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


You'll need a linux operating system, if you don't have one installed most will have a "live disc" that lets you run it on your computers boot up and it runs entirely out of your RAM instead of your hard drive and doesn't change anything on the computer. Then you will just need a "sbf_flash" file and enter a few commands to run it.

I think people here have made custom live discs that already contain the file but I wouldn't know as I already use mint as my main OS, you can find it on the internet pretty easily anyways.
After that you place your SBF file in the same folder and open a terminal in the location(most you will be able to right click inside the folder and select open in terminal) of that sbf_flash and set it up by typing *chmod +x sbf_flash* then run it by typing *sudo ./sbf_flash* followed by the full file name of the SBF. If the phones connected(on bootloater) it will instantly start if not it will just wait until you connect it.


----------



## aklee987

All of my "non-successful" attempts were on RSD lite.


----------



## Infazzdar

Has anyone actually attempted flashing this SBF via sbf_flash?

The above theory that states that the radio would remain the same when flashed in Linux makes plenty of sense that you wouldn't have to attempt to reactivate your device, and would have calling capabilities.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SaurusX

My guess is that if you SBF to this new .604 that you cannot be on the .15 radio if you want the radio to work. This is just a theory. Perhaps if you flash the 604 SBF that you have to use the .13 radio. The new .15 is probably incompatible with the 604. Again, just a theory but worth testing.


----------



## Colchiro

Here's your "linux flash": http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html


----------



## mopartonyg

so once i have linux mint on a cd i just put this sbf file on there also and then run it? or is there a special sbf flash file needed? mite be willing to try this if i have all the info straight. never used linux before. only way to learn is to try!!!


----------



## tramtrist

Goose306 said:


> People that are doing this SBF... can you root and then flash a ROM? Will it recognize you as a DX then rather than a Milestone X?
> 
> What needs to be attempted is SBF to. 621 using RSD Lite. Then use a Linux sbf_flash to go to this SBF. I would assume this SBF will have a different radio version that VZW will not recognize. RSD flashes your radio, the Linux method does not. So staying on .621 with the 15p radio and then using the Linux flash would hopefully put you on a rootable system with the correct radio. You could then flash a DX ROM which would fix the build.prop and have it recognized as a DX rather than Milestone X and you'd be good to go.
> 
> If this sounds a bit convoluted, I apologize. But I believe this would be the proper method needed to be recognized by VZW. The SBF provided here is for a Milestone X which VZW doesn't carry so I wouldn't be surprised if the radio is not compatible with VZW. So you need to be on a VZW radio and then use a Linux flash to change the firmware and leave the radio untouched.
> 
> Sent from my YACK!


Trying this now


----------



## bmt11

mopartonyg said:


> so once i have linux mint on a cd i just put this sbf file on there also and then run it? or is there a special sbf flash file needed? mite be willing to try this if i have all the info straight. never used linux before. only way to learn is to try!!!


Here's a link to the sbf_flash you'll need, http://blog.opticald...5/sbfflash.html

After that you can just follow the directions I put on the last page, in mint it will be easy as it uses gnome and you can just copy both files to the desktop then right click an empty space and select open in terminal and then run the commands.


----------



## mopartonyg

Colchiro said:


> Here's your "linux flash": http://www.droidxfor...e-problems.html


where is there a 621 iso in that forum? how do we inset this sbf into the linux iso?


----------



## bmt11

mopartonyg said:


> where is there a 621 iso in that forum? how do we inset this sbf into the linux iso?


I've never used that but it looks like it's all scripted to start automatically with whatever SBF file it uses. You could probably still use it you would just have cancel it when it starts and find where he saved the sbf_flash and add the right one to it.

Actually it looks like it's just a command line which would make it more difficult.

I would recommend just using ubuntu or mint it will take longer as it will be a full image and whatnot but should make things simpler.


----------



## mopartonyg

bmt11 said:


> Here's a link to the sbf_flash you'll need, http://blog.opticald...5/sbfflash.html
> 
> After that you can just follow the directions I put on the last page, in mint it will be easy as it uses gnome and you can just copy both files to the desktop then right click an empty space and select open in terminal and then run the commands.


Thanks got it, mite jump in with both feet shortly. tuff choice my x runs great with all the new improvments lately. but what the heck.Waitng for linux t download


----------



## bmt11

mopartonyg said:


> Thanks got it, mite jump in with both feet shortly. *tuff choice my x runs great with all the new improvments lately.* but what the heck.Waitng for linux t download


Are you not on .621 without root already? I wouldn't risk it yet if there is anyone else who is who can try it first, if it doesn't work you would lose root and the ability to root it until this is all figured out.


----------



## mopartonyg

bmt11 said:


> Are you not on .621 without root already? I wouldn't risk it yet if there is anyone else who is who can try it first, if it doesn't work you would lose root and the ability to root it until this is all figured out.


Thanks for the warning. thats why i am still weighing the consequnces. someone needs to give it a whirl. no i am not on 621 yet.


----------



## SaurusX

mopartonyg said:


> Thanks got it, mite jump in with both feet shortly. tuff choice my x runs great with all the new improvments lately. but what the heck.Waitng for linux t download


 Don't fall on your sword unnecessarily. There are plenty of other people who've already taken the 621.


----------



## tramtrist

alright I'm now in the rooted SBF from this threads state and my radio is BP_C_01.09.15P
Everything looks good.. now which Rom should I flash and how should I flash it (before i screw this up)
I'm guessing clockwork or liberty and any rom available?


----------



## bmt11

tramtrist said:


> alright I'm now in the rooted SBF from this threads state and my radio is BP_C_01.09.15P
> Everything looks good.. now which Rom should I flash and how should I flash it (before i screw this up)
> I'm guessing clockwork or liberty and any rom available?


I would assume you boot strap it just like you do for .602 though trying it through clockwork probably wont hurt(I highly doubt it would work), if that worked I would persoanlly start with something like liberty instead of a 2nd init rom.


----------



## mopartonyg

SaurusX said:


> Don't fall on your sword unnecessarily. There are plenty of other people who've already taken the 621.


wont fall on it i hate the site of my own blood. had 2 soft bricked x's at one time a year ago, wont go down that road again.


----------



## choelloen

I've tried this one, I'm from.621, then flash the sbf provided from this thread, flashed, and then run the root exploit, it is succeedded,.. I'm .604 and rooted, then I ran droid bootstrap, I bootstraped recovery, then rebooted to recovery, it is good to go. Yeah and I've restored my previous .605 backup. and it's sucess.
but I make a little mistake, I'm using rsd lite to flash it, and so I re-inject my phone with my operator in my country then, it can call and sms but the profile MIP/PPP i think is locked. I've tried to change it but, never succedd it always revert back. If someone could unlock it. or is there any way to make my data work.


----------



## KThxBaiZombies

Hello guys and gals!
Fresh to this site, have been checking in daily for a root for .621 and am glad that there has been a possible way discovered.

I may be another prime candidate to test this out for everyone as my phone was updated to .621 through the OTA update system (however I am not on VZW's network, I am on Cricket's). Cricket had factory reset my droid X and updated it to .621 so I didn't get the chance to root it prior to being updated..which was rather disappointing because I enjoyed having root access prior to the whole incident.

Just some quick information about where my DX is currently;
System version: 4.5.621.MB810
Android Version: 2.3.4
Baseband version: BP_C_01.09.15P
Currently unrooted, has not been rooted prior to being updated to .621

I currently have Ubuntu installed on my virtual machine so I am prepared to do the SBF flashing through linux, however I have a quick few questions before I begin this process, as I have been out of the "game" for quite some time and have basically forgotten what should be done or what is required.

1) I have read the stickies for rooting, however what precautions should I take before I begin...such as what applications should I download (i.e. Which bootstrap app, etc), any suggestions are welcome 

2) Should I SBF to the .621 sbf that has been released on this site prior to doing this? Or should I attempt it from where I am now?

3) Any suggestions from the community prior to me beginning this process that they would like me to pay specific attention to?

4) Also, assuming that I get everything necessary to begin the process tonight, could someone suggest what I do after I SBF to the .604 version?

If you have any questions for me please ask! I will try my best to respond, you will however have to forgive me as I am a..."noob" lol.

Thanks in advance, can't wait to help!


----------



## Colchiro

mopartonyg said:


> where is there a 621 iso in that forum? how do we inset this sbf into the linux iso?


Sorry, guys.

Guess that's a partial solution. Injecting a different sbf isn't an option either. The sbf and the image on the cd differ by 100 mb. They appear to have converted the sbf to a disk image.

I have requested 1kds to create a .621 iso. Hopefully this works.


----------



## bmt11

KThxBaiZombies said:


> Hello guys and gals!
> Fresh to this site, have been checking in daily for a root for .621 and am glad that there has been a possible way discovered.
> 
> I may be another prime candidate to test this out for everyone as my phone was updated to .621 through the OTA update system (however I am not on VZW's network, I am on Cricket's). Cricket had factory reset my droid X and updated it to .621 so I didn't get the chance to root it prior to being updated..which was rather disappointing because I enjoyed having root access prior to the whole incident.
> 
> Just some quick information about where my DX is currently;
> System version: 4.5.621.MB810
> Android Version: 2.3.4
> Baseband version: BP_C_01.09.15P
> Currently unrooted, has not been rooted prior to being updated to .621
> 
> I currently have Ubuntu installed on my virtual machine so I am prepared to do the SBF flashing through linux, however I have a quick few questions before I begin this process, as I have been out of the "game" for quite some time and have basically forgotten what should be done or what is required.
> 
> 1) I have read the stickies for rooting, however what precautions should I take before I begin...such as what applications should I download (i.e. Which bootstrap app, etc), any suggestions are welcome
> 
> 2) Should I SBF to the .621 sbf that has been released on this site prior to doing this? Or should I attempt it from where I am now?
> 
> 3) Any suggestions from the community prior to me beginning this process that they would like me to pay specific attention to?
> 
> 4) Also, assuming that I get everything necessary to begin the process tonight, could someone suggest what I do after I SBF to the .604 version?
> 
> If you have any questions for me please ask! I will try my best to respond, you will however have to forgive me as I am a..."noob" lol.
> 
> Thanks in advance, can't wait to help!


Well it would be even more complicated for you since your phone was flashed to criket instead of verizon.

I imagine if you flash any sbf from verizon it would render your phone unusable on criket until you flash it back to theres. But if the depth of the modifications criket did to make it work with them just involved the radio theoretically you could use the linux process to flash everything else but that. If it doesn't work you will likely have to find the file criket uses to flash it to start over or go in to them again. Either way you should not flash to the .621 first you're only hope would be to remain on the criket radio(though I guess if you also did that in linux it would leave the radio alone)...assuming that is all that it needs to work on criket which I don't have a clue about there could easily be other modifications that are needed.

Also kind of off topic but I've never had luck getting phones to flash in a virtual machine, this was windows running on a linux host though you may have a different experiance


----------



## KThxBaiZombies

The worker at Cricket actually did the Check for Updates while I was there, and at that time I wasn't thinking about root access, it had brought up the usual OTA update and updated perfectly fine to an update prior to .621, then downloaded and updated again to what is now .621. Also have all the lovely Bloatware from Verizon still on my DX as well..so..Verizon still has a hold of it...lol

I have no issue attempting this at all, as the benefit of having root access, far out weighs the risk for me..personally.

Do you have any suggestions for what I should download prior to doing this? or should I simply go ahead and attempt to SBF to .604? and then do the necessary bootstrap etc from there?


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

KThxBaiZombies said:


> The worker at Cricket actually did the Check for Updates while I was there, and at that time I wasn't thinking about root access, it had brought up the usual OTA update and updated perfectly fine to an update prior to .621, then downloaded and updated again to what is now .621. Also have all the lovely Bloatware from Verizon still on my DX as well..so..Verizon still has a hold of it...lol
> 
> I have no issue attempting this at all, as the benefit of having root access, far out weighs the risk for me..personally.


Damn i'd be so pissed of they did that to my phone. I don't let the workers there hold my phone though lmao.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## tramtrist

Well.. went through all the steps.. did the linux SBF and got root... went to do liberty 3 2.0 and bam.. bootloader err:a5,70,00,00,23 again
guess i'm not going to get a custom rom at the moment but at least i can get root


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

bmt11 said:


> Well it would be even more complicated for you since your phone was flashed to criket instead of verizon.
> 
> I imagine if you flash any sbf from verizon it would render your phone unusable on criket until you flash it back to theres. But if the depth of the modifications criket did to make it work with them just involved the radio theoretically you could use the linux process to flash everything else but that. If it doesn't work you will likely have to find the file criket uses to flash it to start over or go in to them again. Either way you should not flash to the .621 first you're only hope would be to remain on the criket radio(though I guess if you also did that in linux it would leave the radio alone)...assuming that is all that it needs to work on criket which I don't have a clue about there could easily be other modifications that are needed.
> 
> Also kind of off topic but I've never had luck getting phones to flash in a virtual machine, this was windows running on a linux host though you may have a different experiance


You can actually sbf with the linux cd that I think "1kids" made. It doesn't mess with the radio file. (my DroidX is on cricket.)

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## bmt11

KThxBaiZombies said:


> The worker at Cricket actually did the Check for Updates while I was there, and at that time I wasn't thinking about root access, it had brought up the usual OTA update and updated perfectly fine to an update prior to .621, then downloaded and updated again to what is now .621. Also have all the lovely Bloatware from Verizon still on my DX as well..so..Verizon still has a hold of it...lol
> 
> I have no issue attempting this at all, as the benefit of having root access, far out weighs the risk for me..personally.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions for what I should download prior to doing this? or should I simply go ahead and attempt to SBF to .604? and then do the necessary bootstrap etc from there?


I'm not really sure what to do after flashing as I haven't heard from anyone who successsfully did it, I think tramtrist is in the process of trying I would wait until we hear from him.


----------



## KThxBaiZombies

NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> Damn i'd be so pissed of they did that to my phone. I don't let the workers there hold my phone though lmao.
> 
> "You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


Oh when I got home, and realized the error of my stupidity...basically had a facepalm moment, and have been waiting patiently since. I am eager to attempt this to see if anything is possible. As I stated previously, the benefit of root outweighs the risk for me.


----------



## bmt11

NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> Well.. went through all the steps.. did the linux SBF and got root... went to do liberty 3 2.0 and bam.. bootloader err:a5,70,00,00,23 again
> guess i'm not going to get a custom rom at the moment but at least i can get root


A bootloafer error? Is it booting straight into bootloater on reboot after flashing the rom? Were you able to get clockwork installed and if so how?


----------



## tramtrist

yep
straight to bootloader and will not go further without sbf flash back to .621 or the rom posted here


----------



## tramtrist

the bootloader i'm referring to is the one you use in order to run the sbf program .. the black screen (not clockwork) with the white text 
also i noticed i have no data connections now







what's up with that? phone works but no 3G and no data


----------



## bmt11

Sorry must of added this question in to my post after you already posted but did you just use bootstrap to install recovery and go from there?

I've never heard of it going into boot loader because of a bad flash, not really a good sign and it's beyond my knowledge about what it means.


----------



## anrichardson

tramtrist said:


> yep
> straight to bootloader and will not go further without sbf flash back to .621 or the rom posted here


So if you were able to get into ClockworkMod Recovery, were you restoring a backup or installing the rom new? I was wondering if you were to install rom of choice, but do a factory reset in clockwork after installing?


----------



## bmt11

tramtrist said:


> the bootloader i'm referring to is the one you use in order to run the sbf program .. the black screen (not clockwork) with the white text
> also i noticed i have no data connections now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's up with that? phone works but no 3G and no data


Your phone doesn't have data on the .621 SBF or did you try this new one again?


----------



## tramtrist

i used the clockwork recoverymod which I have through the Market
Once I installed my liberty ROM after that I could not boot into anything.. just the black screen which said "bootloader" at the top and the error err:a5,70,00,00,23


----------



## tramtrist

anrichardson said:


> So if you were able to get into ClockworkMod Recovery, were you restoring a backup or installing the rom new? I was wondering if you were to install rom of choice, but do a factory reset in clockwork after installing?


installing a new rom Liberty 3 2.0 using the install zip option
after that I got the black screen mentioned previously


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

KThxBaiZombies said:


> Oh when I got home, and realized the error of my stupidity...basically had a facepalm moment, and have been waiting patiently since. I am eager to attempt this to see if anything is possible. As I stated previously, the benefit of root outweighs the risk for me.


If I was stuck on .621 then i'd definitely try this. There really isn't a reason not too.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## bobcaruso

SaurusX said:


> My guess is that if you SBF to this new .604 that you cannot be on the .15 radio if you want the radio to work. This is just a theory. Perhaps if you flash the 604 SBF that you have to use the .13 radio. The new .15 is probably incompatible with the 604. Again, just a theory but worth testing.


No SaurusX, the issue is not the 15P radio, if you flash this SBF in RSD Light, you will get the 12P (or R) radio, and that's the problem, flashing with Linux eliminated the radio from being flashed, therefore you will retain the 15P RADIO, WHICH IS A GOOD THING


----------



## vmm13

Guys, if you're still having trouble with the rootable sbf version for the X, you might want to try my version of the installment.
I have a leaked/new version of RSD Lite. It's 5.6.4.7..( http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1348587 download the rsd lite version that is in the bottom of the page.)

The steps I did were:

Stock 621 - as many
Shut down, turn on to bootloader (press camera button, both + & - buttons and power button at the same time..then let go of them when the screen "flashes")
Plugged in the X
Started the rootable sbf flash
It said it failed after code group 65
Unplugged X
It turned on by itself in about 5 seconds of being unplugged
It started good, it had 3G, Calls, SMS after it rebooted.

That's all I did.. No hard, confusing stuff. I hope this works for you as it did for me!

******
EDIT: I thought it could of been that maybe it was a lucky shot, so I sbf'd back to 621 and redid the steps as I said above, and it still worked and was able to root. My guess is it works because of the newer version of rsd lite. That's all I can think of. I hope you all try this as it worked for me twice.


----------



## aklee987

Here is what I did. So far, successful

1. RSD Lite used to SBF to the newest 621.
2. Made sure phone was working correctly.
3. Downloaded the SBF file in post #1
4. Downloaded the sbf_flash from http://blog.opticald...5/sbfflash.html
5. Made a Linux Mint DVD from this site: http://www.linuxmint.com/download.php
6. Copied the SBF file and the sbf_flash to my hard drive in an easy to find folder

Rebooted computer with the Linux DVD in.

It automatically booted up into Linux Mint

1. Copied the SBF and sbf_flash file from the hard drive into the "Home" folder on the desktop
2. Opened a terminal window
3. Typed: chmod +x sbf_flash
4. Put my Droid X into bootloader and then plugged it into computer
5. Typed: sudo ./sbf_flash SBFFILENAME.sbf
6. Let it do its thing

Once it is done, your phone will reboot, and you should have a working phone.

Reboot your computer, take DVD out so it boots into Windows

Use the rooting method in post #1 to root your phone.

All done. Worked for me, hope it works for others.


----------



## SaurusX

bobcaruso said:


> No SaurusX, the issue is not the 15P radio, if you flash this SBF in RSD Light, you will get the 12P (or R) radio, and that's the problem, flashing with Linux eliminated the radio from being flashed, therefore you will retain the 15P RADIO, WHICH IS A GOOD THING


NO! YOU'RE OUT OF ORDER! j/k. Like I said, just a theory. This time I just happened to be completely wrong. I'll just wait for someone else to get this all sorted out.


----------



## bobcaruso

SaurusX said:


> NO! YOU'RE OUT OF ORDER! j/k. Like I said, just a theory. This time I just happened to be completely wrong. I'll just wait for someone else to get this all sorted out.


Too much wine, Right, Wrong or Crazy, this is one tough son-of-a-bitch

BTW, I think the 15P radio is actually a good thing


----------



## tramtrist

Anyone have any clues on getting 3G data back?


----------



## bmt11

aklee987 said:


> Anyone have any clues on getting 3G data back?


When exactly did you lose it? After flashing .604 on top of .621 or after trying a custom rom and flashing back to .621?


----------



## aklee987

bmt11 said:


> Are your data and phone fully working?


As far as I can tell, yes. I made phone calls and texts. Though my wifi was on...forgot to check that. Installing MIUI right now, so Ill check in a minute.

Hope I can install MIUI on this...

edit: MIUI seems to be working funny. I have wifi off. I had to activate my phone using *228. It activated with no problem. I can make phone calls but the 3G icon is not showing up near the signal bar indicator.


----------



## bobcaruso

aklee987 said:


> As far as I can tell, yes. I made phone calls and texts. Though my wifi was on...forgot to check that. Installing MIUI right now, so Ill check in a minute.
> 
> Hope I can install MIUI on this...


You should be, Vmm13 is now on CM9


----------



## Colchiro

I've been in discussion with IKDS.

Instead of the stock .621 on a bootable cd, the patched sbf on a bootable cd is what you'd need, correct?


----------



## KThxBaiZombies

Well...I have some good news, was able to flash the SBF, I currently haven't attempted to root yet (will be in the process shortly after I finish this post), I have data, I can make phone calls, and I receive texts.

EDIT: This is going from the original OTA .621 update (not the SBF'd version) also, this is on Cricket's network and NOT VZW

EDIT2: Was able to root the device, still have data and call/text capabilities. Checked with Root Check Basic and it is indeed rooted.

Any suggestions as to what I should do next? Would it be possible to SBF to another version? Or do I have to do a custom ROM?


----------



## aklee987

bmt11 said:


> Are your data and phone fully working?


OK. The only bug I can find is that the 3G icon is not showing up. Everything seems to be working fine. I have 3G signal, I believe.

EDIT: nevermind! My data is not working! I can text/call, but I cannot go online. Browser/market is not working.


----------



## tramtrist

aklee987 said:


> OK. The only bug I can find is that the 3G icon is not showing up. Everything seems to be working fine. I have 3G signal, I believe.
> 
> EDIT: nevermind! My data is not working! I can text/call, but I cannot go online. Browser/market is not working.


ditto


----------



## vmm13

aklee987 said:


> OK. The only bug I can find is that the 3G icon is not showing up. Everything seems to be working fine. I have 3G signal, I believe.
> 
> EDIT: nevermind! My data is not working! I can text/call, but I cannot go online. Browser/market is not working.


Seriously???
in the steps I did, I still had data.. I don't know how you wouldn't. I even have data on cm9


----------



## KThxBaiZombies

Just curious, would it be advisable to SBF down to .602? And then apply a custom ROM? Or should I just attempt to apply one from .604 and see what my luck gives me?

I ask simply so I can change to the Droid X instead of the Milestone X...or does a custom ROM change it automatically back to the droid X?


----------



## vmm13

KThxBaiZombies said:


> Just curious, would it be advisable to SBF down to .602? And then apply a custom ROM? Or should I just attempt to apply one from .604 and see what my luck gives me?
> 
> I ask simply so I can change to the Droid X instead of the Milestone X...or does a custom ROM change it automatically back to the droid X?


I installed CM9 and it changed the name back to Droid X


----------



## KThxBaiZombies

vmm13 said:


> I installed CM9 and it changed the name back to Droid X


I'll give it a try, however I didn't use the RSD method like you did...so hopefully I won't run into any issues *fingers crossed*


----------



## bradg24

Is the .15p baseband radio get better reception on 3g?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## PappaFloyd

This is great news for people that took the .621, I'm not going to update past .605 though myself.


----------



## ImaComputa

bradg24 said:


> Is the .15p baseband radio get better reception on 3g?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Curious about this too.


----------



## tramtrist

well somehow through some update I've managed to whack my 3G data... I'm not sure I'd have everyone using this til we find out why.. aklee also had this issue


----------



## A1DR1K

tramtrist said:


> well somehow through some update I've managed to whack my 3G data... I'm not sure I'd have everyone using this til we find out why.. aklee also had this issue


Same here I cannot get Data back at all no matter what I do.

I think it has something to do with those of us who used RSD Lite to sbf and it using the wrong radios from that sbf.


----------



## Goose306

A1DR1K said:


> Same here I cannot get Data back at all no matter what I do.
> 
> I think it has something to do with those of us who used RSD Lite to sbf and it using the wrong radios from that sbf.


Happy St Pats day to ya'all, I can't talk much cuz I'm downtown with the gf; have ya'all with data issues followed the instructions to use the latest RSD Lite, I have a copy in my dropbox too:

http://db.tt/fwlweIQz

Or try the Linux method. I'm super anxious for a confirmed method that works. I will update the sticky adapted once we get confirmed info that works across all.

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## KThxBaiZombies

Well...for the most part I can confirm for me personally that it works.

I'm on CM9

Model is Droid X
Android: 4.0.3
Baseband: BP_C_01.09.15P (I am also on Cricket and not VZW)

I was able to SBF to the provided SBF version (.604), I also was able to obtain root access on that version. This was done using the Linux SBF flashing method, I also have the ability to call, still maintain 3G data, and I can send/receive text messages...I guess you could mark this as a Win 

EDIT: I flashed from the OTA .621, I did not SBF to .621 and I did not have root prior to this.

EDIT2: NVM, fixed my issue with CM9, I used the wrong Gapps to update, and it would appear that it is in working condition now.


----------



## Thepooch

I am very curious to see if this all works as well (took OTA. 621) after sbfing down to. 602 just to get it duh!! fool me!! So far as I can gather from reading issues have been changes in radio version most likely related to rsdlite method not linux, bootloader issues as well. Being a noob but at the very least willing to admit it  I hope this is still progress. Please permit me to give a thought. I think possibly using the linux version can prevent some problems but I'm inclined to wonder if rsdlite can fix radio version problems if the first method applied was the cause of the change? I cant wait to see if this could make my phone rootable and fully flashable again thx


----------



## A1DR1K

Goose306 said:


> Happy St Pats day to ya'all, I can't talk much cuz I'm downtown with the gf; have ya'all with data issues followed the instructions to use the latest RSD Lite, I have a copy in my dropbox too:
> 
> http://db.tt/fwlweIQz
> 
> Or try the Linux method. I'm super anxious for a confirmed method that works. I will update the sticky adapted once we get confirmed info that works across all.
> 
> Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


Tried all of that still not working starting to think it some how killed the radio.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Thepooch

A1DR1K said:


> Tried all of that still not working starting to think it some how killed the radio.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Try and sbfing to .602


----------



## tramtrist

no data still as well... if I sbf down to anything i get the standard bootloader 30.04 and have to go back to .621


----------



## SaurusX

We've got a lot of confusing and conflicting information here. To try and organize this, if you've somehow gotten onto .621 and have tried to SBF to the new .604, please provide the following information:

1. Did you get to .621 via the OTA or by flashing the .621 SBF
2. What radio version were you on after getting to .621 and previous to flashing .604?
3. How did you SBF? RSDLite (please include version) or through Linux?
4. What radio version are you on after flashing the .604 SBF?
5. Do you have 3G/wifi/and phone calls?
6. Can you root and install a custom ROM?

Hopefully with this info we can get to a common baseline here and establish what works and what doesn't.


----------



## anrichardson

It also seems the custom roms that will install are 2nd init roms and not .602/.605 roms such as liberty?

Correct me if I am wrong.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## KThxBaiZombies

SaurusX said:


> It also seems the custom roms that will install are 2nd init roms and not .602/.605 roms such as liberty?
> 
> Correct me if I admitted wrong.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I believe you are correct, but I wouldn't know 100% as I haven't attempted another ROM aside from CM9


----------



## anrichardson

And a another question would be if you can sbf to .604 could you manually update to .605 by update.zip in stock recovery(not CW recovery)

I have the .605 update file

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## KThxBaiZombies

anrichardson said:


> And a another question would be if you can sbf to .604 could you manually update to .605 by update.zip in stock recovery(not CW recovery)
> 
> I have the .605 update file
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I have a counter question if you know the answer, would you be able to update to .605 even with a custom rom installed? (You'll have to forgive me as I haven't been out of the "game" for a while)


----------



## anrichardson

KThxBaiZombies said:


> I have a counter question if you know the answer, would you be able to update to .605 even with a custom rom installed? (You'll have to forgive me as I haven't been out of the "game" for a while)


I don't have the answer. I did not take the .621 OTA. Just here trying to help with suggestions. But I would say no.

The only way to get back to "stock" would be to SBF back unless you made a backup of .604 before installing the custom Rom.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## KThxBaiZombies

well...if you like to provide it, i will attempt it
Though I don't think I will be able to do it since I'm already on CM9..though if someone could shed some light on the issue I would have no problem attempting it.


----------



## anrichardson

KThxBaiZombies said:


> well...if you like to provide it, i will attempt it


Here is a link to .605 update file. Change name to update.zip, put on root of sdcard, boot into stock recovery and install.

I know it says .602, but it is .605

It is only 8mb in size. http://db.tt/Er7j4t2h

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcaruso

KThxBaiZombies said:


> well...if you like to provide it, i will attempt it
> Though I don't think I will be able to do it since I'm already on CM9..though if someone could shed some light on the issue I would have no problem attempting it.


No, you won't be able to, being on CM9


----------



## Thepooch

I decided to give it a shot my results were not so good







I sbfed to the rootable version was able to gain root but lost data using rsdlite method,so I tryed to scale up to .602 had bootloader failure so attemped to go up to .621 succeded but still no provisioning for data even with the correct radio and there I`m stuck!!


----------



## KThxBaiZombies

bobcaruso said:


> No, you won't be able to, being on CM9


Thank you...I suppose it is up to someone who is still on .604 then to attempt.

I will however attempt to try it when I get back to .604 and see if I have any success with it.


----------



## sekine12

Thepooch said:


> I decided to give it a shot my results were not so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sbfed to the rootable version was able to gain root but lost data using rsdlite method,so I tryed to scale up to .602 had bootloader failure so attemped to go up to .621 succeded but still no provisioning for data even with the correct radio and there I`m stuck!!


Woah, so you used RSD lite to flash the .621 SBF but still don't have data? Have you tried dialing *228, options one and two just for kicks?


----------



## tramtrist

sekine12 said:


> Woah, so you used RSD lite to flash the .621 SBF but still don't have data? Have you tried dialing *228, options one and two just for kicks?


I've gone back to .621 with RSD lite 2 or 3 times now and still no data. Have tried *228 1 and 2....
Is there a way to flash the radio back to something even earlier that .15? Starting to wonder if there is no way to get data back.....


----------



## tramtrist

nm


----------



## Thepooch

Any clues on how to reprovision for data lol? I`m all ears Edit: with the correct radio ,mine is correct tryed massive reboots and *228 1 and 2


----------



## skreelink

tramtrist said:


> I've gone back to .621 with RSD lite 2 or 3 times now and still no data. Have tried *228 1 and 2....
> Is there a way to flash the radio back to something even earlier that .15? Starting to wonder if there is no way to get data back.....


Have you tried using QPST to manually program a few aspects of the radio? Use CDMA workshop to load up whiterabbit's NVitems (to make sure 'logins' are @vzw3g.com) and use QPST to set the password. You will also need HW Virtual Serial Port.

Google around for the programs, then go to Whiterabbit to get the NVItems, should be [email protected] (replace x's with your number), then click generate for the version of CDMA Workshop you have.

Open HW Virtual Serial Port; (under virtual port tab) 'login' (password is filled in). Change the IP to 192.168.16.2 and port to 11008. Click the 'settings' tab, and UNCHECK NVT ENABLED.

Then back on the virtual port tab, click create. It should create the port, and connect to the phone. Then open CDMA Workshop, select the port you created and click 'connect'. Then click the security tab, fill in SPC as 000000, then click the SPC button > Send. Should say unlocked.

Then click the 'memory' tab, NV Items > write and select the file you got from whiterabbit.

After success, click the main tab, click mode button > Reboot/reset, then disconnect, close CDMA workshop, and disconnect HW Virtual port, as the phone will reboot.

Reconnect via HW Virtual Port after reboot, this time, open QPST Service Programming, it should list the phone. Select and it'll open the service programming window. Click read from phone > Check M.I.P. tab, should have the [email protected] in a few boxes (NAI, tethered NAI, etc) Then click PPP Config, should have the same thing in the "Um" and "AN" buttons for user ID and tethered NAI. Under the UM and AN buttons, the 'password' field, put VZW with Req PW en. checked. Remember to do BOTH. Then click write to phone, afterwards the phone should reboot. close everything.

Your data SHOULD be working, as this programmed the info into the radio directly. NOTE; if you reconnect via QPST, the password field will LOOK blank, even after you write to phone. I guess to keep from grabbing the passwords from other carriers.

I did most of this info from memory from doing full cricket flashes on my Droid X and Droid 2, all info should be the same programming-wise, except instead of @mycricket.com > @vzw3g.com and password cricket > vzw.

If you need more detailed instructions, I can link a good Cricket flash guide, just replace the cricket info with required verizon info. 

Edit; Also note, this SHOULD also enable free wifi tethering with the official app, as it replaces the Tethered login of @dun.vzw3g.com to @vzw3g.com to make it login like it was just phone data. It should work on stock firmware without needing the Wifi tether for root app.


----------



## doctamd

I wanted to post my info, hopefully someone can make some sense for others stuck in the same .621 situation i was/am in.

I sbf'd to .621 after my replacement dx bricked on first flash (not sure what version I was on at the time, foolish I know). I flashed this rootable sbf about an hour ago.

Phone info on .621 sbf:
System Version: 4.5.621.MB810.Verizon.en.US
Baseband: BP_C_01.09.07P
Phone info on *rootable* .621 (.604?)
System: 4.5.604.MB809.ACG-nTelos.en.US
Model Number : Milestone x
Android version: 2.3.5
Baseband: BP_C_01.09.07P
Phone, Text, Data, Wifi were all up and working after flashing the rootable. After a few unsuccessful rooting attempts, I got the hunch to use droidrazrroot (http://droidrazrroot...-android-2-3-5/) for 2.3.5, which did successfully root my phone. Verified on Root Check Basic.

On a side note, not sure if it's important but I attempted to root with 1-2-3 Droid 2 Root (http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=782556) first which gave me the superuser app, but no root access.

Edit: bootstrapped and installing a custom rom right now. looks like its working fine


----------



## skreelink

Also I thought I would mention;

I have a Droid X that was SBF'd to 4.5.621, I just used this SBF method to .604 nTelos, rooted, bootstrapped, and installed CM74DX-GB without a hitch. So I assume CM9 would work just fine.


----------



## Thepooch

doctamd said:


> I wanted to post my info, hopefully someone can make some sense for others stuck in the same .621 situation i was/am in.
> 
> I sbf'd to .621 after my replacement dx bricked on first flash (not sure what version I was on at the time, foolish I know). I flashed this rootable sbf about an hour ago.
> 
> Phone info on .621 sbf:
> System Version: 4.5.621.MB810.Verizon.en.US
> Baseband: BP_C_01.09.07P
> Phone info on *rootable* .621 (.604?)
> System: 4.5.604.MB809.ACG-nTelos.en.US
> Model Number : Milestone x
> Android version: 2.3.5
> Baseband: BP_C_01.09.07P
> Phone, Text, Data, Wifi were all up and working after flashing the rootable. After a few unsuccessful rooting attempts, I got the hunch to use droidrazrroot (http://droidrazrroot...-android-2-3-5/) for 2.3.5, which did successfully root my phone. Verified on Root Check Basic.
> 
> On a side note, not sure if it's important but I attempted to root with 1-2-3 Droid 2 Root (http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=782556) first which gave me the superuser app, but no root access.
> 
> Now that I'm rooted on .621 (or is it .604, according to the phone info?), does this mean I can flash cm7 or something along those lines?


It`s .604 and your rooted I think your flash ready


----------



## anrichardson

skreelink said:


> Also I thought I would mention;
> 
> I have a Droid X that was SBF'd to 4.5.621, I just used this SBF method to .604 nTelos, rooted, bootstrapped, and installed CM74DX-GB without a hitch. So I assume CM9 would work just fine.


So 2nd init roms will work, but not blur based roms that are .602/.605?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcaruso

doctamd said:


> I wanted to post my info, hopefully someone can make some sense for others stuck in the same .621 situation i was/am in.
> 
> I sbf'd to .621 after my replacement dx bricked on first flash (not sure what version I was on at the time, foolish I know). I flashed this rootable sbf about an hour ago.
> 
> Phone info on .621 sbf:
> System Version: 4.5.621.MB810.Verizon.en.US
> Baseband: BP_C_01.09.07P
> Phone info on *rootable* .621 (.604?)
> System: 4.5.604.MB809.ACG-nTelos.en.US
> Model Number : Milestone x
> Android version: 2.3.5
> Baseband: BP_C_01.09.07P
> Phone, Text, Data, Wifi were all up and working after flashing the rootable. After a few unsuccessful rooting attempts, I got the hunch to use droidrazrroot (http://droidrazrroot...-android-2-3-5/) for 2.3.5, which did successfully root my phone. Verified on Root Check Basic.
> 
> On a side note, not sure if it's important but I attempted to root with 1-2-3 Droid 2 Root (http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=782556) first which gave me the superuser app, but no root access.
> 
> Edit: bootstrapped and installing a custom rom right now. looks like its working fine


First off, your radio (BP_C_01.09.07P) is waaaaaaaay old, the current pre-6.21 radio is 13P (last three chars), how are you SBFing, Linux?


----------



## doctamd

bobcaruso said:


> First off, your radio (BP_C_01.09.07P) is waaaaaaaay old, the current pre-6.21 radio is 13P (last three chars), how are you SBFing, Linux?


yeah I was reading that earlier, thought it was strange. I should have mentioned I'm on a mac


----------



## anrichardson

With successful SBF's to .604 and rooted to get into Clockwork, could we just flash the basebands from the other thread sticky? Maybe that could solve a lot issues too?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## skreelink

anrichardson said:


> So 2nd init roms will work, but not blur based roms that are .602/.605?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I haven't tested a blur-based rom yet, though I am about to get around to it.


----------



## bobcaruso

Thepooch said:


> Any clues on how to reprovision for data lol? I`m all ears Edit: with the correct radio ,mine is correct tryed massive reboots and *228 1 and 2


What does correct radio mean?


----------



## sekine12

anrichardson said:


> With successful SBF's to .604 and rooted to get into Clockwork, could we just flash the basebands from the other thread sticky? Maybe that could solve a lot issues too?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


+1 - I'd like to know if this works.


----------



## bobcaruso

anrichardson said:


> +1 - I'd like to know if this works.


From what I know, that's not possible, you have to be on Froyo to flash them, unless something has changed


----------



## bobcaruso

doctamd said:


> yeah I was reading that earlier, thought it was strange. I should have mentioned I'm on a mac


When you get to a Windows computer, re-SBF the 6.21 and check your radio, it s/b BP_C_01.09.15P, if not, try it again, the radio you're on is sub-par.

Once on 6.21 with the correct radio, boot to the stock recovery and wipe data/factory reset. You then should have Data/Phone once activated.
Then switch back to Linux to SBF the rootable (6.04) Milestone SBF, that should leave you on the correct radio, rooted on 6.04.

Then, flash your desired rom


----------



## skreelink

Just used CWM to restore my Liberty backup... Booted right up fine! So yes, blur-based 602/605 roms DO WORK!


----------



## bobcaruso

skreelink said:


> Just used CWM to restore my Liberty backup... Booted right up fine! So yes, blur-based 602/605 roms DO WORK!


Yes, you just can't SBF back to 6.02/6.05


----------



## skreelink

Yeah, because of the change to the bootloader.


----------



## bobcaruso

skreelink said:


> Yeah, because of the change to the bootloader.


Interesting thing is, the bootloader is still 30.04


----------



## tramtrist

skreelink said:


> Have you tried using QPST to manually program a few aspects of the radio? Use CDMA workshop to load up whiterabbit's NVitems (to make sure 'logins' are @vzw3g.com) and use QPST to set the password. You will also need HW Virtual Serial Port.
> 
> Google around for the programs, then go to Whiterabbit to get the NVItems, should be [email protected] (replace x's with your number), then click generate for the version of CDMA Workshop you have.
> 
> Open HW Virtual Serial Port; (under virtual port tab) 'login' (password is filled in). Change the IP to 192.168.16.2 and port to 11008. Click the 'settings' tab, and UNCHECK NVT ENABLED.
> 
> Then back on the virtual port tab, click create. It should create the port, and connect to the phone. Then open CDMA Workshop, select the port you created and click 'connect'. Then click the security tab, fill in SPC as 000000, then click the SPC button > Send. Should say unlocked.
> 
> Then click the 'memory' tab, NV Items > write and select the file you got from whiterabbit.
> 
> After success, click the main tab, click mode button > Reboot/reset, then disconnect, close CDMA workshop, and disconnect HW Virtual port, as the phone will reboot.
> 
> Reconnect via HW Virtual Port after reboot, this time, open QPST Service Programming, it should list the phone. Select and it'll open the service programming window. Click read from phone > Check M.I.P. tab, should have the [email protected] in a few boxes (NAI, tethered NAI, etc) Then click PPP Config, should have the same thing in the "Um" and "AN" buttons for user ID and tethered NAI. Under the UM and AN buttons, the 'password' field, put VZW with Req PW en. checked. Remember to do BOTH. Then click write to phone, afterwards the phone should reboot. close everything.
> 
> Your data SHOULD be working, as this programmed the info into the radio directly. NOTE; if you reconnect via QPST, the password field will LOOK blank, even after you write to phone. I guess to keep from grabbing the passwords from other carriers.
> 
> I did most of this info from memory from doing full cricket flashes on my Droid X and Droid 2, all info should be the same programming-wise, except instead of @mycricket.com > @vzw3g.com and password cricket > vzw.
> 
> If you need more detailed instructions, I can link a good Cricket flash guide, just replace the cricket info with required verizon info.
> 
> Edit; Also note, this SHOULD also enable free wifi tethering with the official app, as it replaces the Tethered login of @dun.vzw3g.com to @vzw3g.com to make it login like it was just phone data. It should work on stock firmware without needing the Wifi tether for root app.


Followed these instructions to the letter.. still no data







I learned a lot about radio programming and virtual serial though


----------



## skreelink

bobcaruso said:


> Followed these instructions to the letter.. still no data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I learned a lot about radio programming and virtual serial though


Did you also check Settings > Wireless & Network Settings > Mobile Networks > Data enabled? Or tried toggling it?


----------



## tramtrist

I only have the Home or Automatric Roaming selection there.. Yes GOogle is my friend but this is the latest thread on .621 soooo


----------



## skreelink

tramtrist said:


> I only have the Home or Automatric Roaming selection there.. Yes GOogle is my friend but this is the latest thread on .621 soooo


I didn't really spend time playing with .604 european rom. After SBF, I immediately went about restoring my old nandroid backups. Have you poked around the programming menu? ##program SPC 000000 just to verify all the correct infos. Maybe even check the test mode area, I know somewhere in there you can enable/disable data.


----------



## Goose306

I have updated OP of stickied thread with detailed information on how to perform this method. Its at the bottom of the OP. Let me know if it all looks good, I believe I outlined it as necessary for what is needed to occur for this to be successful:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19318-important-information-regarding-621-system-update/


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

When you flash this sbf are you able to go back to froyo?
Edit:Never mind.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## skreelink

NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> When you flash this sbf are you able to go back to froyo?
> 
> "You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


I'll test this later, but I doubt the SBF changed the bootloader back to the one that'll allow froyo SBF.


----------



## bmt11

If so it's pretty much going to kill off the official CM7 releases.

Does anyone know if the .621 radio is any better than the .602 one? Or if there are any other improvements worth it? Now that we know it can be rooted I'm wondering if it would be worth "upgrading" to .621.

Also was there ever confirmation that installing non 2nd init roms would not work?


----------



## Goose306

skreelink said:


> If so it's pretty much going to kill off the official CM7 releases.
> 
> Does anyone know if the .621 radio is any better than the .602 one? Or if there are any other improvements worth it? Now that we know it can be rooted I'm wondering if it would be worth "upgrading" to .621.
> 
> Also was there ever confirmation that installing non 2nd init roms would not work?


Yes, there was confirmation about non-2nd init ROMs working. Don't do the update just yet. It still needs to be sorted out a bit, there still is people reporting problems. Once we can get a 100% confirmed works-for-everyone method, then it might be worthwhile.


----------



## tramtrist

well.. called verizon and they 'reset' something on their end.. after a reboot the 3G icon is back

PHEW


----------



## skreelink

Goose306 said:


> Even on bootloader 30.04 you can SBF to .340, which is the last release of Froyo. You can't go earlier, but you can go to a Froyo kernel. The issue is whether once you are on the Milestone X SBF whether you can then do any other of the other DX SBF's (.602, .605, .340, whichever). .340 is Froyo. So pre-.621 update people who are on .602/.605 GB can still SBF to Froyo. The question is whether once you are on the Milestone X SBF whether you can then SBF to a DX official SBF, or if you can just flash ROMs on top of the Milestone X SBF.


.621 also features the '30.04' bootloader, but something was changed to prevent SBF, if the users is still on anything previous, 340 or 602/605, can SBF back to Froyo.


----------



## Goose306

skreelink said:


> .621 also features the '30.04' bootloader, but something was changed to prevent SBF, if the users is still on anything previous, 340 or 602/605, can SBF back to Froyo.


Right. Speaking of which, since you are one of the lucky ones having no problems getting this from working, have you tried SBF'ing to .602/.340 now that you are on the exploitable .604 Milestone X system version?

May end up going south and you'd have to re-do the entire process all over again if that's the case. More a curiosity question. Its good news we can get back to a rootable state and then flash a ROM to clear it up so it stops thinking its a Milestone X, now I'm curious if we would be able to .602 SBF it reverse the changes that .621 had.


----------



## skreelink

Goose306 said:


> Right. Speaking of which, since you are one of the lucky ones having no problems getting this from working, have you tried SBF'ing to .602/.340 now that you are on the exploitable .604 Milestone X system version?
> 
> May end up going south and you'd have to re-do the entire process all over again if that's the case. More a curiosity question. Its good news we can get back to a rootable state and then flash a ROM to clear it up so it stops thinking its a Milestone X, now I'm curious if we would be able to .602 SBF it reverse the changes that .621 had.


Already started a nandroid backup before trying anything. I will be testing a 340 flash first, just for the funomation.

Edit; Luckily enough, I have two Droid X's. The 621 WAS my main, but I did a nandroid right before the OTA (I sbf'd to 602 for something, I can't remember, and the OTA took over before I got a chance to study it) but I restored the nandroid on a secondary. So now the 621 DX is just a testing plaything for now.

Edit 2; Apparently no, you still cannot SBF to previous versions. SBF to 604 is the only way to go. Now off to redo the entire process and restore that nandroid.


----------



## Goose306

skreelink said:


> Already started a nandroid backup before trying anything. I will be testing a 340 flash first, just for the funomation.
> 
> Edit; Luckily enough, I have two Droid X's. The 621 WAS my main, but I did a nandroid right before the OTA (I sbf'd to 602 for something, I can't remember, and the OTA took over before I got a chance to study it) but I restored the nandroid on a secondary. So now the 621 DX is just a testing plaything for now.
> 
> Edit 2; Apparently no, you still cannot SBF to previous versions. SBF to 604 is the only way to go. Now off to redo the entire process and restore that nandroid.


Good to know. So we can reflash to earlier system versions on .621 and root, but its still the same as before. We cannot go back further. Good to know. Well its now documented for the ages, we can successfully root .621 even if you are hard-bricked and have to re-SBF. This is great news! It'd be even nicer if we could revert back further, but we now have all the tools needed to keep the phone alive and rooted on any system version.


----------



## bobcaruso

Goose306 said:


> Right. Speaking of which, since you are one of the lucky ones having no problems getting this from working, have you tried SBF'ing to .602/.340 now that you are on the exploitable .604 Milestone X system version?
> 
> May end up going south and you'd have to re-do the entire process all over again if that's the case. More a curiosity question. Its good news we can get back to a rootable state and then flash a ROM to clear it up so it stops thinking its a Milestone X, now I'm curious if we would be able to .602 SBF it reverse the changes that .621 had.


Just remember, the only aspects of 621/604 that are important are maintaining the 6.21 BP_C_01.09.15P radio, and the root hijack from 6.04.

Once you are able to get into CWR, you will format system and re-write it with whatever rom you select.

At this point in time Froyo based roms are not available.


----------



## skreelink

Hm, it might be possible, but dunno why you would except maybe the bugfixes... SBF to 604, root, install CWM, install 602 zip. Root (if necessary), install OTA rootkeeper, and then OTA BACK to 621, and use OTA Rootkeeper to re-root after going back to 621. This is, of course, theoretical.

Just to get rooted 621 from an SBF.


----------



## sekine12

skreelink said:


> Hm, it might be possible, but dunno why you would except maybe the bugfixes... SBF to 604, root, install CWM, install 602 zip. Root (if necessary), install OTA rootkeeper, and then OTA BACK to 621, and use OTA Rootkeeper to re-root after going back to 621. This is, of course, theoretical.
> 
> Just to get rooted 621 from an SBF.


The only bugfix that would be worth doing this for is the one that prevents your device from turning on spontaneously from an off state. Just use sleep anyway, and if it really needs to stay off off take the battery out. I'll be keeping 602, haha.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

I have another question. Is it possible to flash other Milestone X ROMs when you flash the sbf file? And isn't that phones bootloader unlockable? Probably doesn't mean we could unlock the x though or else someone else would've said something I'm sure.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## skreelink

NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> I have another question. Is it possible to flash other Milestone X ROMs when you flash the sbf file? And isn't that phones bootloader unlockable? Probably doesn't mean we could unlock the x though or else someone else would've said something I'm sure.
> 
> "You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


I do not know if it's possible to use other Milestone X roms, but the bootloader is still locked on the Droid X after using the Milestone X SBF. If Milestone X roms are 2nd-init, then it's possible to use them, or if based on Blur. Otherwise, I'm sure it's best to just stick with roms specifically for GB Droid X.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

skreelink said:


> I do not know if it's possible to use other Milestone X roms, but the bootloader is still locked on the Droid X after using the Milestone X SBF. If Milestone X roms are 2nd-init, then it's possible to use them, or if based on Blur. Otherwise, I'm sure it's best to just stick with roms specifically for GB Droid X.


Oh okay, thanks for answering. I won't ever be updating to that anyway, i'm happy on MIUI.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## skreelink

NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> Oh okay, thanks for answering. I won't ever be updating to that anyway, i'm happy on MIUI.
> 
> "You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


Unconfirmed is the new radio is possibly better, so that might be one of the only reasons to go through the hassle.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

skreelink said:


> Unconfirmed is the new radio is possibly better, so that might be one of the only reasons to go through the hassle.


Would a radio version even matter to a person not on Verizon? I've been wondering that for awhile. The thing that changes my signal are different prl files. Never noticed a difference from the .7 radio to the .13 that i'm on right now.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## skreelink

Likely how the hardware reads the signal, swaps towers in the prl, and in general controls how stable it keeps service. Possibly ups tx power as well. Service independant, prl controls the carrier as which towers to use. I myself use a dx on cricket.


----------



## Thepooch

.602 and .605 will fail with the bootloader I have radio version .15 guess i will have to call verizion to get my 3 g fixed as well now on the unrootable unflashable .621 lol
Edit: what I can see did change is my PRL # * 228 wont correct it
Note: since I`m already in a bad state I would be willing to guinea pig my droidx even further if I could wrap my brain around the linux method to see if I can hold programming capabilities even without the 3g? I just dont know whether to call verizion first to regain 3g or simply take the plunge first to test the outcome.


----------



## Thepooch

tramtrist said:


> well.. called verizon and they 'reset' something on their end.. after a reboot the 3G icon is back
> 
> PHEW


what was the state of your phone when you called?


----------



## choelloen

Thepooch said:


> I decided to give it a shot my results were not so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sbfed to the rootable version was able to gain root but lost data using rsdlite method,so I tryed to scale up to .602 had bootloader failure so attemped to go up to .621 succeded but still no provisioning for data even with the correct radio and there I`m stuck!!


Haha the same as me. I tried to sbf the milestone x by using rsd lite method... my data wont work. What i saw is the mip and ppp profile is always be [email protected] or whatever it is even I've changed and wrote the nvitems that white rabbit provided. Still no hope. It always be @ntelus.org if I'm not mistaken. And in ppp nat @evdo.ntelus.org like that. Dont know how to solve this thing.


----------



## Thepooch

choelloen said:


> Haha the same as me. I tried to sbf the milestone x by using rsd lite method... my data wont work. What i saw is the mip and ppp profile is always be [email protected] or whatever it is even I've changed and wrote the nvitems that white rabbit provided. Still no hope. It always be @ntelus.org if I'm not mistaken. And in ppp nat @evdo.ntelus.org like that. Dont know how to solve this thing.


I myself sbfed back to .621 it did correct programming failure but didnt fix data issue apparently that requires a phone call to verizion


----------



## choelloen

Owh I see.. so I shall back to .621 then do service programming again and see if it works.


----------



## skreelink

choelloen said:


> Haha the same as me. I tried to sbf the milestone x by using rsd lite method... my data wont work. What i saw is the mip and ppp profile is always be [email protected] or whatever it is even I've changed and wrote the nvitems that white rabbit provided. Still no hope. It always be @ntelus.org if I'm not mistaken. And in ppp nat @evdo.ntelus.org like that. Dont know how to solve this thing.


You have to use the Linux method as not to overwrite the radio information. SBF with RSDLite to 621, then use ANY linux distribution; I used a live version on USB drive with the sbf_flash and 604 SBF file on another USB stick.

Booted Linux, inserted the other USB drive, opened a terminal. Type 'cd /media'
then 'ls' which should list drives, then cd nameofdrive (which usually is random letters/numbers or name of the drive if you did name it), ls again to see sbf_flash and 604 sbf file.

chmod +x sbf_flash

sudo ./sbf_flash nameof604.sbf (It has to be typed perfect, I suggest hitting tab for tab completion)

You'll see it start to flash, let it run fully, about 10~ minutes.


----------



## FlyinBolts

skreelink said:


> You have to use the Linux method as not to overwrite the radio information. SBF with RSDLite to 621, then use ANY linux distribution; I used a live version on USB drive with the sbf_flash and 604 SBF file on another USB stick.
> 
> Booted Linux, inserted the other USB drive, opened a terminal. Type 'cd /media'
> then 'ls' which should list drives, then cd nameofdrive (which usually is random letters/numbers or name of the drive if you did name it), ls again to see sbf_flash and 604 sbf file.
> 
> chmod +x sbf_flash
> 
> sudo ./sbf_flash nameof604.sbf (It has to be typed perfect, I suggest hitting tab for tab completion)
> 
> You'll see it start to flash, let it run fully, about 10~ minutes.


And you can verify that this is 100% working if done this way? 3g/wifi/cell/tether?


----------



## infra_red_dude

Can someone please upload the sbf file to another location. The dropbox is inaccessible:



> * Error (509)*
> 
> This account's public links are generating too much traffic and have been temporarily disabled!


Thanks!


----------



## skreelink

FlyinBolts said:


> And you can verify that this is 100% working if done this way? 3g/wifi/cell/tether?


I cannot verify 3g/cell/tether, as the phone is not 'active' on service, although wifi works great, and cell picks up good service. The only issue seems some users can't get data, which is likely from flashing with RSD Lite, which writes the radio, whereas the linux method does not.


----------



## skelente

infra_red_dude said:


> Can someone please upload the sbf file to another location. The dropbox is inaccessible:
> 
> Thanks!


Uploading to mediafire right now. Should be about 20 mins.

Edit: New link: http://www.mediafire.com/?x31y1kafnan5uy2


----------



## bobcaruso

FlyinBolts said:


> And you can verify that this is 100% working if done this way? 3g/wifi/cell/tether?


Have you not read the thread? Yes,

and thanks for the help skel


----------



## aklee987

I still have no 3G data. I've tried SBFing back to 321 using RSD Lite. Anyone have any ideas?

Edit: The SBF "takes" and works. I just still have no 3G data.


----------



## Goose306

aklee987 said:


> I still have no 3G data. I've tried SBFing back to 321 using RSD Lite. Anyone have any ideas?


Call Verizon. I believe they have to reprovision your data
Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## skelente

Goose306 said:


> I still have no 3G data. I've tried SBFing back to 321 using RSD Lite. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Edit: The SBF "takes" and works. I just still have no 3G data.


Call Verizon. I believe they have to reprovision your data
Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI
[/quote]

This is correct. It looks like you'd originally used RSD lite your first time trying this out and then used sbf_flash judging from your posts. Another user had the same issue and reported being able to get it corrected by calling VZW.


----------



## aklee987

skelente said:


> This is correct. It looks like you'd originally used RSD lite your first time trying this out and then used sbf_flash judging from your posts. Another user had the same issue and reported being able to get it corrected by calling VZW.


Thanks so much guys. I will call them tomorrow. Hope it works out.

Also, you are correct, I did use RSD lite for my initial SBFs.


----------



## Thepooch

I`m not familiar with linux I'm on windows 7 but I did sbf down to. 602 using unetbootin a cd and an iso file originally before taking the ota update truly first timers luck good/bad. This is an sbf file not an iso I dont really know where to start.


----------



## skelente

Thepooch said:


> I`m not familiar with linux I'm on windows 7 but I did sbf down to. 602 using unetbootin a cd and an iso file originally before taking the ota update truly first timers luck good/bad. This is an sbf file not an iso I dont really know where to start.


You can use the same method; boot off the usb/live cd, download sbf_flash, and then follow the instructions here. It's pretty simple and almost identical to the RSD Lite SBF method, except you're using sbf_flash and linux and sbf_flash will not flash the baseband.


----------



## Thepooch

I understand instructions after its how to put sbf_flash on usb and .sbf file so usb can be booted from that has my old brain twisted 
Edit: Do I use iso burner to put them on usb or unetbootin?


----------



## bmt11

Thepooch said:


> I understand instructions after its how to put sbf_flash on usb and .sbf file so usb can be booted from that has my old brain twisted
> Edit: Do I use iso burner to put them on usb or unetbootin?


If you're trying to make a bootable usb drive unetbootin is the most popular program, not sure what "iso burner" is but it sounds like it's for cd/dvds.


----------



## skelente

Thepooch said:


> I understand instructions after its how to put sbf_flash on usb and .sbf file so usb can be booted from that has my old brain twisted
> Edit: Do I use iso burner to put them on usb or unetbootin?


No. You just need the SBF and sbf_flasher on a usb drive or CD. In fact, if you have enough RAM (I'd say 2GB to be safe) I'm pretty sure you could even download the SBF and sbf_flash after you've booted up linux. The only problem with this method is if you're computer restarts or you need to do this again, you would have to boot into linux and download everything again.


----------



## Thepooch

Ok clears alot up for me any suggestions on how to boot into linux For major "noobs" lol Im one of those that need to repeat steps over and over for the old brain to grasp








So simply place the sbf_flash and the.604 .sbf on usb drive boot into linux "how" then proceed by typing commands in the instructions bam flashing when finished factory restore/ wipe use phone? Sorry for the brain cells in need of reviving


----------



## bmt11

Thepooch said:


> Ok clears alot up for me any suggestions on how to boot into linux For major "noobs" lol Im one of those that need to repeat steps over and over for the old brain to grasp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So simply place the sbf_flash and the.604 .sbf on usb drive boot into linux "how" then proceed by typing commands in the instructions bam flashing when finished factory restore/ wipe use phone? Sorry for the brain cells in need of reviving


You'll need to download a linux .iso file, I would recommend ubuntu or mint. Then if you want to make a bootable thumb drive use unetbootin or if you want to make a bootable cd or dvd use any number of iso burners out there. I remember using one called "burn4free" on windows it was chalked full of adware but worked fine.

Then insert the usb drive or disc and reboot your computer, most will by default search for bootable media before starting the main hard drive but if it did not press F12 as soon as you see the PC manfacturer screen flash on first power up. You should note however that not all older computers will support booting from a usb device in which case you will have to use a CD.

It should be pretty self explanatory getting into linux after that, if you get a prompt select the live session option.

You may want to pre-download the files you will need onto a removable drive(you will need a seperate drive unless you want to get into partitioning it or manually adding them to the iso) as a live session will be slower than a normal one since it runs out your memory instead of off the hard drive, but assuming you can get an internet connection on it there is no reason you couldn't just download them from it. If you're on a laptop you may have issues getting linux to recognize your wireless card, if it didn't ship with it automatically it is likely because it's a "restricted driver" as in not open source or released for distribution and thus you have to connect to the internet some other way and download the drivers.

An altogether different approach would be to burn the CD then reinsert it when in windows and run the autorun program, many distributions now have an instalation mode that runs from within windows and can be uninstalled like any windows program. There are just some preformance drops with this method. I'm not sure if you can do a live session this way I would assume not so you would likely have to go through the whole install process.

As far as doing a factory restore on the phone it may or may not be neccessary, an SBF supposedly wipes everything or just about everything but I have actually got stuck in a boot loop after an SBF for whatever reason and had to enter recovery and wipe it to get it to boot up again. That was just one time out of dozens of flashes though.


----------



## skelente

*It appears bmt11 beat me with his reply, but I'm going to leave this here for all the Linux Noobs. I don't typically do guides, but I think I've covered all the bases here in an easy to follow format.*

Okay, so crash course in how to boot Live Linux so that you can easily run sbf_flash. First off, when you're running a Linux distribution live, what you're really doing is essentially loading up Linux into RAM, so it doesn't modify anything (like changing the content of your hard drive) which means that anytime you reboot, all of your changes will be lost, unless you use a USB stick and create a "persistent" drive. The persistent drive will create a basically fake partition that you can save files to from both Linux and Windows, and the data will remain after rebooting, hence the name "persistent." Personally, I'd say go with the USB route, because if you ever need to do this again, you can just boot from the USB stick and run the sbf_flash and be done with it.

So here we go.

*1.)* Download the latest Ubuntu iso for your system. Most processors these days are 64 bit, but if you're running on an older computer or do not know if you have a 32 or 64 bit processor I'd recommend doing 32 bit just to be safe (64 bit processors can run both 32 and 64 bit distributions, but 32 bit systems cannot run 64 bit distributions.) *Side note:* you can download other distributions, but if you do you will not be able to create the persistent drive using the USB method. I*t should also be noted that some older systems cannot boot from USB, most newer systems (post 2000/2001 IIRC) can boot from USB, however you should consult Google to verify for your system.*

*2.) *Burn the iso:
*2.a *If you have a cd burner and blank disc, this is the easiest method but, again, you will not have a persistent drive you will just have a Live CD. Use an iso burner to burn to cd, then skip to step 3a.
*2.b* If you do not have a burner, a blank disc (or don't feel like wasting a DVD disc) but have a free USB drive (with at least 2 GB of memory, bit overkill but it has to be big enough to hold the iso + changes + the persistent "drive") then I recommend downloading either unetbootin or universal USB installer. Go to either web site and follow their instructions. If you use Ubuntu, you'll have the option of creating a persistent drive, which is basically a fake-partition that allows you to save files to when you reboot Linux after running this Live USB. I would recommend using a persistent size of at least 200 mb so we can save the SBF file and sbf_flash. If you created a persistent drive go to step 4. If you opted out of this, skip to step 4.

*3.a* So you have a Live CD now. If you have a spare flash drive, load up the 604 SBF and sbf_flash. Either way, you'll need to proceed to booting into linux, go to step 4.
*3.b* Once the respective application has finished, copy the SBF and sbf_flash file to the persistent drive listed in windows.

*4.* Now we need to boot from your Live image. Restart your computer. When your computer is booting up it should give you two options, "Enter BIOS" and "Select Boot Order" or similar. For my Lenovo Laptop, I can hit F12 to change the boot order, and from there I can select my USB port and it'll boot from there. If you do not see a boot order option, you will need to go into your bios and change the boot order manually. Again, you will need consult Google for this as the menu selections vary by system. It really isn't that hard to figure out if you go through the menus, but I *strongly, strongly, strongly *recommend and encourage you to google your motherboard's manual to verify what you need to change if you don't know what you are doing.* You are responsible for any changes you make on your system. Your BIOS is crucial for your system to function properly. *Once you have found where to change your boot order, select the respective drive (USB, or your CD/DVD drive). These will be listed by the manufacture name (so SamsungXXXX for a Samsung drive or PNYXXXX if you're using a PNY usb stick.)

*5. *When Ubuntu boots up, it'll give you an option to run "Live" from the CD/USB. Select this option. Installing to your hard drive could mess up your current OS install, and I'm not going to get into partitioning here. Once you've gotten into Ubuntu, select "Dash Home" in the upper left hand corner, and then type terminal in the search box. Click terminal, then open it up.

*6. *Now you'll need to get to where ever you have the SBF and sbf_flash stored through the terminal. If you chose to use the boot cd, and did not have an available flash drive, you will need to download the SBF from here, as well as sbf_flash and then extract them to the same folder. The default is "Downloads" and I recommend just extracting them to that directory for simplicity.
*6.a *If you had to download the SBF/sbf_flash, getting there through terminal is rather easy. All you'll need to do is type these commands into the terminal:
*cd Downloads*
*chmod +x sbf_flash*​*sudo ./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf*​
And then let the program do it's work. When it's done, go to step 7.

*6.b *If you already copied the required files to a USB drive, we need to get there through terminal. Type these commands:
*cd /
cd /media/*
*ls* (This command will list all the drives connected to your system, cdrom, usb, etc. If you used the Universal USB installer it will list the USB drive as "PENDRIVE", I'm not sure what the default is for Unetbootin but you should be able to figure it out and if you just used a spare device it could be completely random.)
*cd drivename *(obvioiusly this will vary based on the USB method, for me its "cd PENDRIVE"​If your files were just on the main drive, you don't need to do anything else but the following commands. If you put them in another folder, you will need to do "cd foldername" without the quotes obviously. When you're in the directory with both the SBF and sbf_flash you will need to do these commands (again, ignoring the '-'):​
*chmod +x sbf_flash*​*sudo ./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf*​And then let the program do it's work. When it's done, go to step 7.​*7.) *After sbf_flash is done, you'll need to restart your computer. Its recommended you remove your boot media (cd or usb drive) so that Windows can boot normally. If you changed the boot order in bios you will need to change it back to what it was before, otherwise whenever you have a CD/USB stick plugged in your computer will automatically try to boot from it, and get pissy if it can't boot from the media.

*8.) *Once you're back in windows you'll need to run the zergrushv4 root method. From there you can do whatever you want. You still cannot SBF to previous versions (602 or 605) and you cannot run Froyo roms.

And that's it. I don't mean to be blunt, but if you are having any problems with this, *GOOGLE IT*. Android is specialized and new, Linux has been around forever though. If you're trying to undertake the task of rooting your phone to run custom roms, you're better off learning as much as you can about Linux anyway. More than likely you will be able to find your answer using a simple Google query. If you are STILL having problems, PM me. I will not respond to questions that I can find in a simple Google search, however. Please don't submit questions to this thread about this, so we can keep this on topic as much as possible without cluttering the thread more than it already has been.​
Edit: updated commands to include "sudo" before the flash after user HowardZ had issues. Thanks for bringing that to my attention.


----------



## bmt11

skelente said:


> *6.b *If you already copied the required files to a USB drive, we need to get there through terminal. Type these commands:
> *cd /
> cd /media/*
> *ls* (This command will list all the drives connected to your system, cdrom, usb, etc. If you used the Universal USB installer it will list the USB drive as "PENDRIVE", I'm not sure what the default is for Unetbootin but you should be able to figure it out and if you just used a spare device it could be completely random.)
> *cd drivename *(obvioiusly this will vary based on the USB method, for me its "cd PENDRIVE"





skelente said:


> If your files were just on the main drive, you don't need to do anything else but the following commands. If you put them in another folder, you will need to do "cd foldername" without the quotes obviously. When you're in the directory with both the SBF and sbf_flash you will need to do these commands (again, ignoring the '-'):​


I don't mean to sound rude but that section seems unnecessarily complicated for a begginer, not that it's bad to learn by any means but pretty much all the desktop enviroments now let you open a terminal in a location by just right clicking there in the file browser and selecting the option. Granted I don't know about ubuntus new one but I assume it covers the basics like that.

You should be able to just open the location you saved it to(if you used a removable drive to store the files it should show up right on the desktop, if you downloaded it they should be in home>downloads) then right click inside the folder and select open or run in terminal(KDE it's under the actions sub menu) and just start with the chmod command.


----------



## Thepooch

thankyou very much everyone I`m thrilled for the help


----------



## Goose306

I'm also going to message 1KDS over @ DXF, see if he can't throw together a live disc for this. Would make it way easy for everyone.

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## l0m31n

how does I deodex this thing?

Sent from my Milestone X using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306

l0m31n said:


> how does I deodex this thing?
> 
> Sent from my Milestone X using RootzWiki


Remove the odex files in /system/app.

Or just flash a ROM, that'll take care of it too.


----------



## HowardZ

Skelente,

I am having a problem with the sbf_flash program.

I get the error: waiting for phone - FAILED - could not claim USB inerface - (are you root?)

oh, I solved it by typing "sudo" in front of the flash command.


----------



## skelente

HowardZ said:


> I don't mean to sound rude but that section seems unnecessarily complicated for a begginer, not that it's bad to learn by any means but pretty much all the desktop enviroments now let you open a terminal in a location by just right clicking there in the file browser and selecting the option. Granted I don't know about ubuntus new one but I assume it covers the basics like that.
> 
> You should be able to just open the location you saved it to(if you used a removable drive to store the files it should show up right on the desktop, if you downloaded it they should be in home>downloads) then right click inside the folder and select open or run in terminal(KDE it's under the actions sub menu) and just start with the chmod command.​



That's what I thought as well but when I ran through the latest Ubuntu 11.10 live it didn't appear to support that natively (which I thought was weird, cuz I'm pretty sure it's been there in earlier builds.) If your distro supports it, go for it, but learning something new won't hurt!  







​


----------



## bmt11

skelente said:


> That's what I thought as well but when I ran through the latest Ubuntu 11.10 live it didn't appear to support that natively (which I thought was weird, cuz I'm pretty sure it's been there in earlier builds.) If your distro supports it, go for it, but learning something new won't hurt!


Really? One more reason to dislike unity I guess...granted I also dislike gnome 3 and KDE has never been stable for me...I'm running mint 11 still which uses gnome 2 but I'm pretty sure 3 has that option(have it running on another computer but don't have access to it at the moment). Not sure about others but those are the popular ones, xfce is the only other one I remember using and I _think _it did but I'm not sure.


----------



## HowardZ

OK,

After messing with this a few hours, I think its time to post what I've accomplished.

0. Saved contacts, etc using "SafeBackup" free app.
1. Put on a usb thumb flash drive the Linux flash utility and the Milestone X sbf file.
2. Made a Ubuntu 32bit CD, booted it as a live-cd on a computer WITHOUT installling Ubuntu.
3. Found I could not change the permissions on the flash drive to be able to make the Linux Flash Utility executable
4. Copied the flash drive contents to the "Download" folder and was able to chmod the flash utility to be executable
5. Put Droid X phone into bootloader (Power with lower volume and camera buttons)
6. Flash command would not work - so added "dosu" in front the command to temporarily have root access on Linux
7. I have an APP that I've written for the Washington DC Subway system that takes 10 to 15 seconds to initialize and it was taking much longer due to no 3G speed. Calling *228 with option 1 seems to have cured this. So 3G Data seems to work.
8. Phone, texting, 3g data seem to work.
9. Lost contacts, but I saved this stuff using the free "SafeBackup" app. Safebackup keeps failing, and the Verizon backup program is no longer installed. Lost my phone contacts!

System version: 4.5.604.MB809.ACG-nTelos.en.US
Model: Milestone X
Android Version: 2.3.5
Baseband version: BP_C_01.09.15P
Kernel: 2.6.32.9-geadffa3, [email protected]#01
Build: 4.5.1_57_MX2-34
ERI: 5
PRL: 52707

PROBLEMS:
1. Rom Manager from Clockworks will not work. I tried "Droid X" and I tried "Milestone" (no "Milestone X" option) and both fail to boot into clockworks recovery. Not really an issue since I am a newbie and have not tried using any Roms.
2. I was hoping to be able to eventually get to Verizon's .621 rooted - but I do not see how to reach this goal.
3. Perhaps this is OK, as I should not get any more nasty verizon updates?

P.S. I tried to root twice using Pete's method, but it failed both times. So I successfully rooted using the method which was included with the Milestone SBF file.
Howard


----------



## infra_red_dude

HowardZ said:


> System version: 4.5.604.MB809.ACG-nTelos.en.US
> Model: Milestone X
> Android Version: 2.3.5
> Baseband version: BP_C_01.09.15P
> Kernel: 2.6.32.9-geadffa3, [email protected]#01
> Build: 4.5.1_57_MX2-34
> ERI: 5
> PRL: 52707
> 
> PROBLEMS:
> 1. Rom Manager from Clockworks will not work. I tried "Droid X" and I tried "Millenium" (no "Millenium X" option) and both fail to boot into clockworks recovery. Not really an issue since I am a newbie and have not tried using any Roms.
> 2. I was hoping to be able to eventually get to Verizon's .621 rooted - but I do not see how to reach this goal.
> 3. Perhaps this is OK, as I should not get any more nasty verizon updates?
> 
> Howard


1) Since you have a rooted 604 now, try using Droid2 Bootstrap to install CWM
2) My guess is that you can "fool" VZW update servers by editing build.prop [Make a copy first, in case something goes wrong!], change the following lines:


> ro.build.id=4.5.1_57_DX5-35
> ro.build.display.id=4.5.1_57_DX5-35
> ro.build.version.incremental=110820
> ro.build.description=cdma_shadow-user 2.3.3 4.5.1_57_DX5-35 110820
> ro.build.fingerprint=verizon/shadow_vzw/cdma_shadow:2.3.3/4.5.1_57_DX5-35/110820:user/release-keys


(That is 4.5.602 build.prop from http://www.mydroidwo...ly-flashed-rom/)

VZW's servers should recognize that and prompt you for an update. You can then follow the first method in http://rootzwiki.com...-system-update/

Note: This method is not tested by me so try at your own risk. If something goes wrong, you might have to do the whole processing of sbf'ing on Linux again (or might even brick your phone!). Again, try at your own risk!


----------



## anrichardson

Has anybody tried SBFing back to .602 build using Linux method. I know it bricks the phone, but wasn't sure if it bricked using Linux as well.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## aklee987

This has been said before, but I wanted to confirm:

If anyone has a problem with losing 3G data after screwing up by using RSD Lite instead of Linux, you have to call Verizon and tell them to "reprovision your data".

It took about 10 minutes on the phone with tech support (you have to call them from a phone that is not your Droid X), but I'm back up and running now. Thanks to everyone who helped me out with this.


----------



## infra_red_dude

anrichardson said:


> Has anybody tried SBFing back to .602 build using Linux method. I know it bricks the phone, but wasn't sure if it bricked using Linux as well.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Not sure if that's possible since the baseband would be newer than what 602 expects.


----------



## HowardZ

infra red dude,

Those changes to the build.prop file does indeed make verizon try to download an update,
however I always get a message saying the download failed.

Even after putting back the build.prop to the saved copy I had made - and rebooting - the phone appears to be in an update loop.
It downloads the update and says it has failed.

So, I am SBFing back to the Milestone X sbf file.

Guess what?
I SBFed back to the Milestone X, and rerooted, and I keep getting "Update failed" messages every few minutes.
It is in an infinite updating loop.


OK, I think it stopped the infinite update loop. Perhaps a certain number of reboots or a certain amount of time has passed.

Nope. When WiFi is on there is an infinite update loop.

Howard


----------



## sekine12

So in summary; this method allows people on .621 who do not have root to get a .604 Milestone X build from Telus which, if we keep the radio from .621, will allow us to have root back and data working.

What this is not: Rootable .621


----------



## l0m31n

all of them? can I just rm *.odex?

Sent from my Milestone X using RootzWiki


----------



## infra_red_dude

HowardZ said:


> infra red dude,
> 
> Those changes to the build.prop file does indeed make verizon try to download an update,
> however I always get a message saying the download failed.
> 
> Even after putting back the build.prop to the saved copy I had made - and rebooting - the phone appears to be in an update loop.
> It downloads the update and says it has failed.
> 
> So, I am SBFing back to the Milestone X sbf file.
> 
> Guess what?
> I SBFed back to the Milestone X, and rerooted, and I keep getting "Update failed" messages every few minutes.
> It is in an infinite updating loop.
> 
> 
> OK, I think it stopped the infinite update loop. Perhaps a certain number of reboots or a certain amount of time has passed.
> 
> Howard


Do you see the updated size as ~15MB (or less than 50MB?). If so then it appears that the system is trying to download the 'delta' update thinking that other files are already from the 605 update. However, since it's actually not a 605 system, the update fails. I guess we can try changing the build.prop to a Froyo version so that the whole Gingerbread update is downloaded? I'm not sure about this.


----------



## sekine12

That would be impressive, and seems kind of logical.

Edit: if anyone can find the original Update.zip for the .596 update, I would imagine that would reflash everything on the phone, right? What would happen with the radio if you did that? The bootloader?

See reference in this article http://www.phonearena.com/news/How-to-update-your-Motorola-DROID-X-to-Gingerbread_id19258


----------



## infra_red_dude

sekine12 said:


> That would be impressive, and seems kind of logical.
> 
> Edit: if anyone can find the original Update.zip for the .596 update, I would imagine that would reflash everything on the phone, right? What would happen with the radio if you did that? The bootloader?
> 
> See reference in this article http://www.phonearen...erbread_id19258


The 602 update is available: http://www.mydroidworld.com/topic/8240-official-gingerbread-update-45602-rooted-and-ready-or-stock/

But I'm not sure if it can be installed (esp. since it's a newer baseband). But we will never know unless someone tries! (and is ready to take a risk, just in case, his/her phone gets bricked!). If that's possible, then this version can be rooted first and VZW should pull in the 621 update with prior root.


----------



## silver6054

infra_red_dude said:


> Do you see the updated size as ~15MB (or less than 50MB?). If so then it appears that the system is trying to download the 'delta' update thinking that other files are already from the 605 update. However, since it's actually not a 605 system, the update fails. I guess we can try changing the build.prop to a Froyo version so that the whole Gingerbread update is downloaded? I'm not sure about this.


Don't you have the 621 radio though (at least till the poster re-SBFd to 604). Won't that in itself prevent the OTA from installing as it is not the expected version?


----------



## HowardZ

I used my Titanium Backup to restore All system data - the backup was made before SBF/going to Milestone X, and before taking the .621 update.

I think this cleared out the infinite attempts of .621 updates.
Though it could have been something else I did.

So, I have a rooted Milestone X (droid X) phone which seems to work normally.

I also found a link to the file Droid_2_Recovery_Bootstrap_v1_1.0.0.3.apk
which appears to be an older Rom Manager version which appears to work on the Milestone X.
I am not sure when or even IF this will be useful, but it appears to work, but it doesn't work from a shutdown state.
Power with downVolume doesn't work, and Power with Home button brings up the standard recovery mode.

Howard.


----------



## infra_red_dude

silver6054 said:


> I used my Titanium Backup to restore All system data - the backup was made before SBF/going to Milestone X, and before taking the .621 update.
> 
> I think this cleared out the infinite attempts of .621 updates.
> Though it could have been something else I did.
> 
> So, I have a rooted Milestone X (droid X) phone which seems to work normally.
> 
> I also found a link to the file Droid_2_Recovery_Bootstrap_v1_1.0.0.3.apk
> which appears to be an older Rom Manager version which appears to work on the Milestone X.
> I am not sure when or even IF this will be useful, but it appears to work, but it doesn't work from a shutdown state.
> Power with downVolume doesn't work, and Power with Home button brings up the standard recovery mode.
> 
> Howard.


Sorry about all the SBF activity you had to go through again. Glad that you got it working back right!


----------



## Colchiro

Goose306 said:


> I'm also going to message 1KDS over @ DXF, see if he can't throw together a live disc for this. Would make it way easy for everyone.
> 
> Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


When I last discussed this with 1KDS, he said he was going to monitor this forum and move accordingly.

I think his disc would be easier than the Linux disc previously described.

He also has a standard .621 version that needs testing.


----------



## HowardZ

I spoke too soon.

It still nags me saying the update failed,
but other than this the Milestone X seems to work well.


----------



## skelente

HowardZ said:


> I spoke too soon.
> 
> It still nags me saying the update failed,
> but other than this the Milestone X seems to work well.


Try using TiBu to freeze the updater, or use root explorer to rename the updater to .bak instead of apk and reboot.


----------



## 1KDS

Colchiro said:


> When I last discussed this with 1KDS, he said he was going to monitor this forum and move accordingly.
> 
> I think his disc would be easier than the Linux disc previously described.
> 
> He also has a standard .621 version that needs testing.


I can make a MX .604 image for you guys if that's the way we decide is best to get root. I'll be honest, I haven't read this entire thread, has anyone tried using the MX 4.5.604 sbf (with sbf_flash) then flash one of the earlier DX files like .602 or .605?


----------



## 1KDS

Let me rephrase that. Has anyone flashed the .604 even with RSD Lite (overwriting the baseband), then used the DX .605 with RSD Lite again (again overwriting the baseband back to VZW)?


----------



## anrichardson

1KDS said:


> I can make a MX .604 image for you guys if that's the way we decide is best to get root. I'll be honest, I haven't read this entire thread, has anyone tried using the MX 4.5.604 sbf (with sbf_flash) then flash one of the earlier DX files like .602 or .605?


I've asked a similar question, nobody answered me. I had asked if anybody had tried SBFing .602 using the Linux method.


----------



## anrichardson

also has anybody tried using MotoFail Root for .621? I saw somebody else ask this and nobody answered him. It works for Droid 4, Bionic and Razr.

http://droidmodderx.com/bionic/root-motofail-root-d4-razr-or-bionic/


----------



## skelente

1KDS said:


> Already started a nandroid backup before trying anything. I will be testing a 340 flash first, just for the funomation.
> 
> Edit; Luckily enough, I have two Droid X's. The 621 WAS my main, but I did a nandroid right before the OTA (I sbf'd to 602 for something, I can't remember, and the OTA took over before I got a chance to study it) but I restored the nandroid on a secondary. So now the 621 DX is just a testing plaything for now.
> 
> Edit 2; Apparently no, you still cannot SBF to previous versions. SBF to 604 is the only way to go. Now off to redo the entire process and restore that nandroid.


----------



## 1KDS

skelente said:


> I believe skree tried and reported back a few pages ago he couldn't but I'm not sure if he was using the Linux sbf_flash or RSD


I'm still wondering about .621->.604->.605->zergrush/d3/etc
Since he tried to go all the way back to 2.3.340 and DX .605 is newer than MX .604, just brainstorming here.


----------



## Goose306

@1KDS SBF failed from .604 to any earlier firmware. Skel did it, pretty sure he was using Linux. I'd expect it'd be a similar situation with RSD as it'd likely have even more incompatibilities rather than less like Linux. Best I can deduce from this thread and what's been going on is the .604 update has the updated boot loader or whatever it is that screwed the pooch on reverting back from .621, but because its an earlier system version the exploits are still useable that worked on the earlier system version. But you still can't revert further as far as I can tell. The only real issue is afterwards your phone thinks its a Milestone X, this could probably easily be fixed by injecting an updated build.prop in the procedure if you were going to be building an automater (live disc or what have you) also is fixed as soon as you flash a custom ROM.

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## 1KDS

rethinking it, the MX 4.5.604 is newer than the DX 4.5.605 despite the system versions, the MX file was built 10-19-11 and the DX file was built 8-20-11 plus the MX is 2.3.5 and the DX is 2.3.3.


----------



## Goose306

1KDS said:


> rethinking it, the MX 4.5.604 is newer than the DX 4.5.605 despite the system versions, the MX file was built 10-19-11 and the DX file was built 8-20-11 plus the MX is 2.3.5 and the DX is 2.3.3.


Well not surprised too much there... the whole .6xx numbering scheme is really pretty much arbitrary, also not surprised it has a newer Android version... probably why it requires Zergrush as that's what the latest X2, etc use. Shouldn't have any real negative repercussions I'd think tho would it? What's Android version on .621?
Sent from my GummyX


----------



## 1KDS

4.5.621 would be 2.3.4. It's suprising we can go from 2.3.5 (MX 4.5.604) to 2.3.4 (DX 4.5.621) but not 2.3.3 (DX 4.5.602 / 4.5.605). Honestly it may be best to simply SBF to MX 4.5.604 (using sbf_flash of course) then root and hang out there since it is a later version than what we can get (officially) on the DX.


----------



## Goose306

1KDS said:


> 4.5.621 would be 2.3.4. It's suprising we can go from 2.3.5 (MX 4.5.604) to 2.3.4 (DX 4.5.621) but not 2.3.3 (DX 4.5.602 / 4.5.605). Honestly it may be best to simply SBF to MX 4.5.604 (using sbf_flash of course) then root and hang out there since it is a later version than what we can get (officially) on the DX.


Kinda what I was thinking, people seem to have success ROMing too so doesn't seem to be a problem

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## Thepooch

I wanted to check back in and see if there was anymore success than what I have had currently verizion cant help me get my 3g back but offered a small discount on a new phone unlike others who made a phone call with success the steps I took where only with rsdlite epic fail!


----------



## Goose306

Thepooch said:


> I wanted to check back in and see if there was anymore success than what I have had currently verizion cant help me get my 3g back but offered a small discount on a new phone unlike others who made a phone call with success the steps I took where only with rsdlite epic fail!


You called Verizon after did an RSD flash back to stock .621 unrooted? .15p radio?, system version .621? Have not heard of anyone not having it fixed after that. Were you on a Verizon tower or roaming when you called?
Sent from my GummyX


----------



## Thepooch

Goose306 said:


> You called Verizon after did an RSD flash back to stock .621 unrooted? .15p radio?, system version .621? Have not heard of anyone not having it fixed after that. Were you on a Verizon tower or roaming when you called?
> Sent from my GummyX


Everything is correct yes after 2nd tier tech support 3g still gone
Edit: Maybe I should update what I did so no one makes the same mistake. Originally I sbfed to the milestone x version using rsdlite, at that point I was roaming without 3g is my guess then attempted to sbf again with rsdlite to .602 bootloader errored then I sbfed back to. 621 with success leaving my still without 3g then called verizion for help to reprovision. They refreshed my provisioning on thier end with my phone in the off state had me start it did factory restore still no 3g.
Edit: Just a guess but on my first attempt where the radio version changed to the milestone x version even after sbfing to .621 with the correct radio version .15 something was still left unchanged


----------



## voodoo808

Well I've been following this thread pretty closely, and it seems I may be the only one with my problem. I flashed .604 using RSD with success, then I attempted to run the rooting program that came in the archive in post #1. It did not work, I thought nothing of it. So I tried to flash to the stock build of .621 using RSD lite, and had no issues. Everything booted up just fine. I go to reactivate it, and the pretty Verizon robot-lady said I had successfully activated- Only my 3g is completely gone, as many others have experienced. I decided to wait it out, thinking it might magically come back, which it didn't at no surprise. I called into Verizon, seeing how they were able to solve other peoples problem, and asked if they could help. She made me do a bunch of BS that didn't work. I'm not entirely sure if she "reset" anything, but if she did, it hasn't worked. I still am with out 3g, and this is a serious problem.

Anyone want to attempt at helping?


----------



## Thepooch

voodoo808 said:


> Well I've been following this thread pretty closely, and it seems I may be the only one with my problem. I flashed .604 using RSD with success, then I attempted to run the rooting program that came in the archive in post #1. It did not work, I thought nothing of it. So I tried to flash to the stock build of .621 using RSD lite, and had no issues. Everything booted up just fine. I go to reactivate it, and the pretty Verizon robot-lady said I had successfully activated- Only my 3g is completely gone, as many others have experienced. I decided to wait it out, thinking it might magically come back, which it didn't at no surprise. I called into Verizon, seeing how they were able to solve other peoples problem, and asked if they could help. She made me do a bunch of BS that didn't work. I'm not entirely sure if she "reset" anything, but if she did, it hasn't worked. I still am with out 3g, and this is a serious problem.
> 
> Anyone want to attempt at helping?


I`m right there with ya voodoo I was on the phone with them no 3g after some dinking around which I personally don`t feel was much,a factory restore which was fruitless,then I went to the store a gal took my phone in a back room for about 3.5 minutes comes back out and suggests a hard reset pointless once again (same as a factory reset) I asked about hooking it up to a computer and taking a look at it with cdma workshop she said "verizion pulled thier computers they no longer perform these tasks everything is OTA" personally I think its fixable just no longer access or permission to do such.
Edit: You must have lost 3g the first shot and the root method that came with .604 took me twice to be effective but it did work think I rebooted my computer once and my phone but root was successful after reattempting just no 3g.


----------



## choelloen

please tell me how to unlock the MIP profile using this .621 or .604??? I'm using windows7


----------



## Goose306

Well pooch I don't know about your problem but the other person should call in to Verizon, not go in to Verizon, since clearly they can't help them at retail (I can't say I'm surprised there, with the rock solid stupidity I've ever seen with Verizon retail reps, I wouldn't want them overwriting nvs values in CDMA workshop on my stuff, that's for sure)

Sent from my GummyX


----------



## Thepooch

Goose306 said:


> Well pooch I don't know about your problem but the other person should call in to Verizon, not go in to Verizon, since clearly they can't help them at retail (I can't say I'm surprised there, with the rock solid stupidity I've ever seen with Verizon retail reps, I wouldn't want them overwriting nvs values in CDMA workshop on my stuff, that's for sure)
> 
> Sent from my GummyX


Anything was worth a shot to me so far I`ve been up all night trying to sort it out re-sbfed .621 a couple of times hoping for a breakthrough nada so far. I`m getin to know ubuntu a little but when I plug my phone in seems to do nothing as well as being able to point the terminal to the files the folders all the commands result in no such command oh well. All sbfs done with rsdlite.


----------



## aklee987

I had the same 3G data issue. It took me 2 calls to Verizon. The first night, they didn't seem like they knew what they were doing. I called again the next morning, and it took 10 minutes for them to reprovision the data. The guy who fixed it told me that they should have done it the previous night, and he's not sure why they didn't.

I did make sure I was on a factory reset, freshly SBFed to 621 phone before I called. I do recall that the first time I called Verizon, I was on the rootable 604, so I'm not sure if that was the cause of the problems.

Anyway, once I had my 3G data back, I SBFed via Linux to the rootable 604. Then rooted and am running the latest MIUI without any problems. Much better than the stock 621 I was stuck on for a few weeks before this rootable 604 came out.


----------



## Goose306

aklee987 said:


> I had the same 3G data issue. It took me 2 calls to Verizon. The first night, they didn't seem like they knew what they were doing. I called again the next morning, and it took 10 minutes for them to reprovision the data. The guy who fixed it told me that they should have done it the previous night, and he's not sure why they didn't.
> 
> I did make sure I was on a factory reset, freshly SBFed to 621 phone before I called. I do recall that the first time I called Verizon, I was on the rootable 604, so I'm not sure if that was the cause of the problems.
> 
> Anyway, once I had my 3G data back, I SBFed via Linux to the rootable 604. Then rooted and am running the latest MIUI without any problems. Much better than the stock 621 I was stuck on for a few weeks before this rootable 604 came out.


I imagine calling Verizon is luck of the draw on whether the CSR knows what they are doing or not. I work for D*TV and I completely understand, I've even called in to my own company and asked them to do something (knowing the internal terminology so I figured that would spur them just to give the direct answer I needed) and they went completely off-course. I just hung up immediately, called back, got another CSR, asked the same question and had my answer in 10 seconds. LOL. Luck of the draw. Should have asked what it was actually called (what they were doing on their end) so we'd know what to ask for if anyone else had to call in. I doubt its called "reprovisioning data" but its probably something similar they have to do, sounds like the nTelos radio shuts off data to the phone for whatever reason (probably because its the same ESN but its not a radio that can receive it) so they have to re-enable it...


----------



## Goose306

BTW, exploit made Droid-Life news...

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/03/19/droid-x-621-build-root-method-released-talk-about-device-trickery/


----------



## kwest12

So I just want to clarify something. If one is able to successfully flash to .604 and root it without effing up their radio, can they then flash and of the Droid X ROMs (like Wizard0f0's MIUI?) It seems to me the answer would be no, but then I read this:



aklee987 said:


> Anyway, once I had my 3G data back, I SBFed via Linux to the rootable 604. Then rooted and am running the latest MIUI without any problems.


If aklee987 was able to get Wizard0f0's MIUI running from being on 604 then it seems like people MIGHT want to consider doing the following:
.621 rsdlite sbf > .604 linux sbf > flash MIUI.
In theory, this would leave you with the radio update present in .621 AND running the MIUI that we've come to know and love.

Would this actually work?


----------



## Goose306

kwest12 said:


> So I just want to clarify something. If one is able to successfully flash to .604 and root it without effing up their radio, can they then flash and of the Droid X ROMs (like Wizard0f0's MIUI?) It seems to me the answer would be no, but then I read this:
> 
> If aklee987 was able to get Wizard0f0's MIUI running from being on 604 then it seems like people MIGHT want to consider doing an rsdlite sbf to .621 to get the new radio and then linux sbfing to 604 and loading up MIUI from there. This is only if the new radio is actually worth the trouble AND if MIUI works without any issues after the whole process....


Its been confirmed multiple times that pretty much all GB ROMs work on this exploit. CM9 has been confirmed, blur-based has been confirmed, I'd assume just about everything would. And you are correct that is a possible route, it just causes more headache though to actually get root or if you have to SBF down the line it gums up the process and makes it longer as you may need to SBF multiple times with different versions to get back to a rootable/romable state.


----------



## HowardZ

red,

Still trying to recover from having changed for lines in the build.prop file to cause a 621 update.
The update never succeeds in being downloaded - and every few minutes an error message pops up on the screen.

Today:
I SBF'd using PC to Verizon 621, rebooted, activated using *228
Even after half an hour was still getting error messages regarding failed 621 update download.

I SBF'd using Linudx back to 604 Milestone X, rebooted, activated using *228
Tried a factory reset.
I paid for Titanium Backup Pro, and am freezing the Update App.

The Milestone X has a newer android operating system (2.3.5) and seems to work well with Verizon.

Only a little sorry I modified the build.prop to try a Verizon 621 update over the Milestone X.
I'll just keep the Update App frozen.


----------



## kwest12

Goose306 said:


> Its been confirmed multiple times that pretty much all GB ROMs work on this exploit. CM9 has been confirmed, blur-based has been confirmed, I'd assume just about everything would. And you are correct that is a possible route, it just causes more headache though to actually get root or if you have to SBF down the line it gums up the process and makes it longer as you may need to SBF multiple times with different versions to get back to a rootable/romable state.


Thanks for the info Goose, I guess I didn't do enough reading







If anyone is in contact with bobcaruso they might want to request that he add this info to the OP. Specifically, I would suggest making mention of the ROM compatibility of .604 and possibly the sbf sequence (.621 rsdlite > .604 linux) and logic behind it.


----------



## Goose306

kwest12 said:


> Thanks for the info Goose, I guess I didn't do enough reading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is in contact with bobcaruso they might want to request that he add this info to the OP. Specifically, I would suggest making mention of the ROM compatibility of .604 and possibly the sbf sequence (.621 rsdlite > .604 linux) and logic behind it.


I have added that info to the stickied .621 thread, its all up to date, copied the info for install here and added a bit more info about why it apparently works (afaik)


----------



## Goose306

HowardZ said:


> red,
> 
> Still trying to recover from having changed for lines in the build.prop file to cause a 621 update.
> The update never succeeds in being downloaded - and every few minutes an error message pops up on the screen.
> 
> Today:
> I SBF'd using PC to Verizon 621, rebooted, activated using *228
> Even after half an hour was still getting error messages regarding failed 621 update download.
> 
> I SBF'd using Linudx back to 604 Milestone X, rebooted, activated using *228
> Tried a factory reset.
> I paid for Titanium Backup Pro, and am freezing the Update App.
> 
> The Milestone X has a newer android operating system (2.3.5) and seems to work well with Verizon.
> 
> Only a little sorry I modified the build.prop to try a Verizon 621 update over the Milestone X.
> I'll just keep the Update App frozen.


Freeze the updater apk, then go in to recovery and clear your cache. It'll get rid of the notifications (its because its downloaded in your cache trying to install, but can't. If you clear your cache it'll stop the popups)


----------



## DXJeep

Here is what I am about to try.
I have stock rooted .621 (ota rootkeeper)
I am going to sbf to stock .621
SBF .604 then root
Flash Black Hat .596 update zip
Install ota root keeper
take all ota updates to .621
Will let you know how it turns out.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306

DXJeep said:


> Here is what I am about to try.
> I have stock rooted .621 (ota rootkeeper)
> I am going to sbf to stock .621
> SBF .604 then root
> *Flash Black Hat .596 update zip*
> Install ota root keeper
> take all ota updates to .621
> Will let you know how it turns out.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I'm am guessing underlined step will result in brick, but best of luck. At least we know you can get back now.


----------



## kwest12

I would imagine that Goose is correct, but we still appreciate you trying this DXJeep. It's nice to be able to know exactly what works and what doesn't, so thank you.


----------



## aklee987

Goose306 said:


> I imagine calling Verizon is luck of the draw on whether the CSR knows what they are doing or not. I work for D*TV and I completely understand, I've even called in to my own company and asked them to do something (knowing the internal terminology so I figured that would spur them just to give the direct answer I needed) and they went completely off-course. I just hung up immediately, called back, got another CSR, asked the same question and had my answer in 10 seconds. LOL. Luck of the draw. Should have asked what it was actually called (what they were doing on their end) so we'd know what to ask for if anyone else had to call in. I doubt its called "reprovisioning data" but its probably something similar they have to do, sounds like the nTelos radio shuts off data to the phone for whatever reason (probably because its the same ESN but its not a radio that can receive it) so they have to re-enable it...


I actually asked the guy who fixed the problem: "So if this happens again, do I just call and say that I need my data reprovisioned?"

He said "Yes, but if it keeps happening, you've got other issues"

I hadn't told him that Iwas rooting and ROMing and caused the problem myself.


----------



## HowardZ

Goose,

That was a good idea booting into recovery and clearing the cache.
However, it didn't work - when I unfreze Updater the messages return.

I just live with Updater being kept frozen.

Thanks,
Howard


----------



## Goose306

HowardZ said:


> Goose,
> 
> That was a good idea booting into recovery and clearing the cache.
> However, it didn't work - when I unfreze Updater the messages return.
> 
> I just live with Updater being kept frozen.
> 
> Thanks,
> Howard


Yup you have to do both actually. You have to freeze the updater and then if it has downloaded it you have to clear the cache. You cannot unfreeze the updater or it will go back to thinking there is an update. Doesn't really matter at all though if you leave it frozen, it doesn't affect any other system functions other than system updates. Market updates/etc should come through as normal. You can even uninstall TiBu and it should remain frozen, freezing just changes the end of the filename extension from .apk to .bak...


----------



## skreelink

DXJeep said:


> Here is what I am about to try.
> I have stock rooted .621 (ota rootkeeper)
> I am going to sbf to stock .621
> SBF .604 then root
> Flash Black Hat .596 update zip
> Install ota root keeper
> take all ota updates to .621
> Will let you know how it turns out.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I have attempted this already, sorry for not being too active in the two forums on this subject matter. It tries to flash the BP (tried both 596 and 605 update), if there was just a rooted system zip or an update zip WITHOUT the baseband, that's a possibility. I've tried testing the 621 update zip, but of course it complains about the build.prop, and I haven't been unlazy enough to do editing to make it look like a DX again to retry the 621 update zip.

Although the 604 is a newer version than 621, so even so, it might not like to 'update' to a lower version. So you're either on stock 621 with DX kernel, or rooted with 604 Milestone X kernel.

Edit; Also to mention, working on a theory atm, will update with information when able to test.


----------



## Thepooch

Over night I made some breakthroughs I sbfed to .604 using the linux method with ubuntu yeahhh I just created a larger persitant drive for ubuntu on an 8 gig flash drive,went up to 3.5 gigs to allow ample space to copy from another flash drive the sbf_flash and the .604 sbf file into the home folder in ubuntu to avoid having to search for them proceeded to flash .604 found out that somehow my spacing of the commands was not correct on previous attempt flash was succussful. Then rooted with the provided root method on the first try added droidx 2 bootstrap recovery, did nandroid backup after checking that radio version was correct .15 after using linux instead of rsdlite. Did factory restore with CWM droidx 2 recovery wiped dalvik, battery stats,cache flashed CM7 for droidx and google apps rebooted now model shows droidx instead of milestone x  verizion wireless baseband BP_C_01.09.15P Android version 2.3.7 CyanogenMod-7.1.0-DROIDX-KANG Build # GRH78C. My phone runs smooth as butter I believe all works fine This was all after over an hour with a 2nd tier verizion tech whom I fully explained what I did previous to KILL my radio he walked me through several ##program changes on my side with his own droidx sitting in front of him for a model to work from, he made all the adjustments to my provisioning he could on his end still w/o avail I still have no 3g. So I used the above process for fun and to learn despite the lack of 3g it went just like it should have if I had originally used linux instead of rsd lite. I wouldnt recommend rsdlite for. 604 ever but it worked fine for. 621 despite something deep in the code that remains unchanged. Thx all for your help and suggestions at this point I can say that this is the only effective root method for .621 to date bravo!!! Hopefully I can find a place that can diagnos the problem with my 3g if not moving on to a droid razor maxx hope there is a root exploit cooking


----------



## voodoo808

Well Pooch, I guess that's sorta good to hear. It is unfortunate about the 3G issue. From what I'm seeing about the Verizon tech guys being a "luck of the draw", I'm just going to call in a couple times and specifically ask for a data reprovision, and see how that works...

Also, Pooch, when you flashed from linux, where you running the stock .621 or .604? Because when I tried, it gave me an error saying I did not have root.


----------



## skelente

voodoo808 said:


> Well Pooch, I guess that's sorta good to hear. It is unfortunate about the 3G issue. From what I'm seeing about the Verizon tech guys being a "luck of the draw", I'm just going to call in a couple times and specifically ask for a data reprovision, and see how that works...
> 
> Also, Pooch, when you flashed from linux, where you running the stock .621 or .604? Because when I tried, it gave me an error saying I did not have root.


Root is needed to execute the program and interface with the the usb device in Linux. That's why the sudo command is needed prior to the ./sbf_flash command, it gives you root so you can execute the commands with no problem. (I pm'd bob to update the OP but he must be busy.)


----------



## voodoo808

skelente said:


> Root is needed to execute the program and interface with the the usb device in Linux. That's why the sudo command is needed prior to the ./sbf_flash command, it gives you root so you can execute the commands with no problem. (I pm'd bob to update the OP but he must be busy.)


 So this was a user error maybe? From what I understand, it sound like the program gives the device a sort of temp. root so it can flash, I don't know just trying to simplify things a bit. Should I try again is the real question.


----------



## greedj

I have some questions I hope can be answered.

I have a Droid X currently running stock *4.5.605* with all the VZ bloat and updater/upgrader frozen.

Can I SBF directly to 604 using Linux from 4.5.605 (Without first going to 6.21)? If so, will I be then able to still use 4.5.602/605 roms or does the milestone 604 SBF block older ROMs as well?

Will 604 work with the 13p radio from 4.5.602/605?

Does tethering patch work with the 15P radio (If I decide to or have to goto 6.21 first)?

BTW: Great Work!


----------



## anrichardson

greedj said:


> I have some questions I hope can be answered.
> 
> I have a Droid X currently running stock *4.5.605* with all the VZ bloat and updater/upgrader frozen.
> 
> Can I SBF directly to 604 using Linux from 4.5.605 (Without first going to 6.21)? If so, will I be then able to still use 4.5.602/605 roms or does the milestone 604 SBF block older ROMs as well?
> 
> Will 604 work with the 13p radio from 4.5.602/605?
> 
> Does tethering patch work with the 15P radio (If I decide to or have to goto 6.21 first)?
> 
> BTW: Great Work!


There is no reason for you to SBF to .604 if you are on .605

Sent from my DROID X using Tapatalk


----------



## Thepooch

voodoo808 said:


> Well Pooch, I guess that's sorta good to hear. It is unfortunate about the 3G issue. From what I'm seeing about the Verizon tech guys being a "luck of the draw", I'm just going to call in a couple times and specifically ask for a data reprovision, and see how that works...
> 
> Also, Pooch, when you flashed from linux, where you running the stock .621 or .604? Because when I tried, it gave me an error saying I did not have root.


I was on stock sbfed version .621 because I buggerd my .621 OTA trying to sbf to .604 with rsdlite but I also used rsdlite to return to .621 because of the need to correct the baseband from .12 to. 15 in hopes to get my 3g back I still havent fully confirmed if the damage in the initial process is irreprable.
I might have really killed my 3g for good but as some have recovered from this so "?????" I also got the "root question" but succeded at new attempt


----------



## voodoo808

Thepooch said:


> I was on stock sbfed version .621 because I buggerd my .621 OTA trying to sbf to .604 with rsdlite but I also used rsdlite to return to .621 because of the need to correct the baseband from .12 to. 15 in hopes to get my 3g back I still havent fully confirmed if the damage in the initial process is irreprable.
> I might have really killed my 3g for good but as some have recovered from this so "?????" I also got the "root question" but succeded at new attempt


 I know exactly how you feel, it seems like people are fixing it through Verizon more than any other way. Which is surprising lol.

Sorry did'nt see that you updated. That's a bit of good news, I'll give that a try here in a second...


----------



## Goose306

voodoo808 said:


> So this was a user error maybe? From what I understand, it sound like the program gives the device a sort of temp. root so it can flash, I don't know just trying to simplify things a bit. Should I try again is the real question.


Its not a temp root at all just an exploitable android system version. You could root and stay on it and be fine. Just use Linux, not RSD, and no problems.

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## voodoo808

Goose306 said:


> Its not a temp root at all just an exploitable android system version. You could root and stay on it and be fine. Just use Linux, not RSD, and no problems.
> 
> Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


 Ok thanks for clearing things up Goose. I'll give it a shot when I get home.


----------



## greedj

anrichardson said:


> There is no reason for you to SBF to .604 if you are on .605
> 
> Sent from my DROID X using Tapatalk


Why do you say that? Isnt the Milestone 604 (2.3.5) ROM newer than the VZ 605 (2.3.3) and 621 (2.3.4)?
I want the bug fixes.


----------



## voodoo808

Ok, I've tried flashing through Linux 3 times now and it keeps giving me the same error. "waiting for phone: FAILED: could not claim usb interface (are you root?)
This is after a bunch of random code flashes through the terminal, btw.

Any ideas?


----------



## anrichardson

greedj said:


> Why do you say that? Isnt the Milestone 604 (2.3.5) ROM newer than the VZ 605 (2.3.3) and 621 (2.3.4)?
> I want the bug fixes.


I am just referring to the hassle of messing with .621 in general. To many hoops to jump through. This method is great for people on that were stuck on .621 with no where to go. But for people who never took the .621 update are not messing with it just to get Android 2.3.5 when you can get a custom rom that is 2.3.7 or even ICS.


----------



## Goose306

voodoo808 said:


> Ok, I've tried flashing through Linux 3 times now and it keeps giving me the same error. "waiting for phone: FAILED: could not claim usb interface (are you root?)
> This is after a bunch of random code flashes through the terminal, btw.
> 
> Any ideas?


You gotta run your root command through terminal first. If its Ubuntu type sudo before the chmod and other commands. Check OP of stickied .621 thread if needed, I updated it there.

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## HowardZ

voodoo,

the command should be

dosu ./sbf_flash whateverthefilenameis.sbf


----------



## Thepooch

voodoo808 said:


> Ok, I've tried flashing through Linux 3 times now and it keeps giving me the same error. "waiting for phone: FAILED: could not claim usb interface (are you root?)
> This is after a bunch of random code flashes through the terminal, btw.
> 
> Any ideas?


Yep had the same problem before putting my phone into bootloader mode I checked usb debbuging and allow unknown sources in application debugging set to charging only with terminal open wrote commands without hitting enter on the last one then plug in phone in bootloader mode hit enter if your phone say's its doing the process swf careful not to unplug any time during it will corrupt the process you will also be able to clearly witness in terminal window the progress if you get the fail could not clain unplug usb replug see if that works. I will look for the video I watched and post it if what I wrote is no help I didnt write dosu or sudo before chmod but my commands were in terminal window before attaching my phone via usb.


----------



## Goose306

*ATTENTION: *

Anyone that can not get the commands to work; or is interested:

1KDS will have a test disc ready soon that will perform the SBF and root it for you. Convenience? I think so.

He needs testers, check here:

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems-199.html#post541850


----------



## Thepooch

voodoo808 said:


> Ok, I've tried flashing through Linux 3 times now and it keeps giving me the same error. "waiting for phone: FAILED: could not claim usb interface (are you root?)
> This is after a bunch of random code flashes through the terminal, btw.
> 
> Any ideas?


 




Try watching
not the best video but it helped me hope Im not out of order posting it.


----------



## skelente

HowardZ said:


> voodoo,
> 
> the command should be
> 
> dosu ./sbf_flash whateverthefilenameis.sbf


Where did you get 'dosu' from? I have never seen that before, ever. I believe the command you're looking for is "sudo" and that gives you root in Linux so that sbf_flash can use the USB connection. As goose said, you need to do that before the chmod and ./sbf_flash commands.

The test disc seems like a good plan, I didn't think people would have this many problems =\


----------



## voodoo808

Ah, that was what I was missing! Now it is working through the program. Let's see what happens...

When running the root exploit, it says the file paths are wrong. Anyone else get this problem?


----------



## Thepooch

voodoo808 said:


> Ah, that was what I was missing! Now it is working through the program. Let's see what happens...
> 
> When running the root exploit, it says the file paths are wrong. Anyone else get this problem?


I booted back into windows to do it check debugging and uknown sources in applications sometimes it takes more than one shot after check for the presence of superuser in your apps or download rootchecker free


----------



## voodoo808

Where you in bootloader or anything special?


----------



## Thepooch

voodoo808 said:


> Where you in bootloader or anything special?


No just powered on in normal use 
sometimes rebooting phone and pc or toggling between charge mode and mtp will get ball rolling for ya


----------



## voodoo808

Pooch, what would I do with out you. LOL!


----------



## Thepooch

No prob hope it helps


----------



## voodoo808

It worked for me, I have 3G back







. How bout you, did you get yours up again?


----------



## Thepooch

No 3g I messed up using rsdlite havent been able to correct the problem


----------



## Thepooch

voodoo808 said:


> It worked for me, I have 3G back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . How bout you, did you get yours up again?


did you loose 3g in the first place?


----------



## voodoo808

Yeah, I did.


----------



## Thepooch

How did you get it back?


----------



## voodoo808

Thepooch said:


> How did you get it back?


PM'd


----------



## anrichardson

I have been pretty up to date on this thread and haven't seen any body mention this or ask.

After doing everything successful in the OP. If you need to SBF when you are on .15p baseband and on custom rom, what method should we SBF again too. Should we SBF RSD Lite or via Linux Live CD? This is if you need to SBF after being on a custom rom or on .604 rooted.


----------



## Goose306

anrichardson said:


> I have been pretty up to date on this thread and haven't seen any body mention this or ask.
> 
> After doing everything successful in the OP. If you need to SBF when you are on .15p baseband and on custom rom, what method should we SBF again too. Should we SBF RSD Lite or via Linux Live CD? This is if you need to SBF after being on a custom rom or on .604 rooted.


I'd think the .604 SBF would be fine and cut out the middle man (using Linux, of course). The only time you should really need the .621 SBF is if you b0rk your radio somehow or another. If your radio is in good shape then you'd just use the .604 SBF and root, that way you don't have to go alll the way back to .621, then .604, then root.


----------



## anrichardson

Goose306 said:


> I'd think the .604 SBF would be fine and cut out the middle man (using Linux, of course). The only time you should really need the .621 SBF is if you b0rk your radio somehow or another. If your radio is in good shape then you'd just use the .604 SBF and root, that way you don't have to go alll the way back to .621, then .604, then root.


I see what you mean, but if we need to go into the verizon store or what ever, how should we SBF .621? Cause, I'm going to do this for my friend who has never in his life been rooted for that matter. Just don't want him to be screwed.


----------



## Goose306

anrichardson said:


> I see what you mean, but if we need to go into the verizon store or what ever, how should we SBF .621? Cause, I'm going to do this for my friend who has never in his life been rooted for that matter. Just don't want him to be screwed.


You can SBF to .621 from .604, no problem.


----------



## smokewagon47

Hey guys,

So I succesfully got onto the Milestone .604 by using the Linyx SBF method. I then rooted without a problem. All is good unti I atttempt to flash a rom. I have tried Liberty and CM7 which all seem to load correctly using bootstrap except I get the following bootloader error on loadup.

Bootloader
30.04
Err:A5,70,00,00,23

OK to Program.

I have tried to flash 5 times with the same outcome.

Thanks for your help


----------



## jimgustafson75

Ok,so heres a question nobody has addressed...if i do the .604 sbf with rsd instead of linux it gives me the milestone radio,pageplus cellular has been known to flash alltell milestone x's, so would i be able to activate with pageplus or no, who is the carrier of the radio in the .604 sbf?


----------



## skreelink

jimgustafson75 said:


> Ok,so heres a question nobody has addressed...if i do the .604 sbf with rsd instead of linux it gives me the milestone radio,pageplus cellular has been known to flash alltell milestone x's, so would i be able to activate with pageplus or no, who is the carrier of the radio in the .604 sbf?


Telus Mobility. Canadian I think. Check build, should say ntelus. Page plus should be fine with the 15p radio from 621, not 604.

Edit: nvm not telus.. go me.. ntelos.







based in virginia.


----------



## anrichardson

jimgustafson75 said:


> Ok,so heres a question nobody has addressed...if i do the .604 sbf with rsd instead of linux it gives me the milestone radio,pageplus cellular has been known to flash alltell milestone x's, so would i be able to activate with pageplus or no, who is the carrier of the radio in the .604 sbf?


If you SBF via RSD Lite you will lose 3g data.


----------



## jimgustafson75

Thany you for the response skree,the reason i ask is im actuall terrorfied of the linux method. Let me ask you this,if i do use rsd for the .604 sbf,can i then root and flash th 15 vrz radio to bring it back to vrzn?


----------



## jimgustafson75

Im not concerned with data what so ever,my dx is a back up only,i have a razr as my daily, i just use the x mainly for wifi and games, calling for emergency only,i just wanna root so i can throw on ics(cosmetic only) and use for texts or emergency calls when needed.


----------



## anrichardson

smokewagon47 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I succesfully got onto the Milestone .604 by using the Linyx SBF method. I then rooted without a problem. All is good unti I atttempt to flash a rom. I have tried Liberty and CM7 which all seem to load correctly using bootstrap except I get the following bootloader error on loadup.
> 
> Bootloader
> 30.04
> Err:A5,70,00,00,23
> 
> OK to Program.
> 
> I have tried to flash 5 times with the same outcome.
> 
> Thanks for your help


I am wondering if the problem could be with D2 recovery.

So Wondering if we can change the recovery to the latest Droid X recovery. 

Droid X (2nd init) Recovery here

Droid X Recovery here

These are zip files so i'm wondering once we get rooted on .604 to download and install Rom Manager and install the Recoveries there.


----------



## skreelink

jimgustafson75 said:


> Thany you for the response skree,the reason i ask is im actuall terrorfied of the linux method. Let me ask you this,if i do use rsd for the .604 sbf,can i then root and flash th 15 vrz radio to bring it back to vrzn?


No need to be afraid of the linux sbf method, once you try it, it is rather easy. Just rsd lite 621 for 15p radio. Then boot a linux distro from cd. I had sbf flash and the 604 sbf on usb flash drive. Open a terminal, black command box, type cd /media enter. Then ls enter. You will see your flash drive (may be random letters/numbers or serial). Type cd nameofusb or start to type the name and hit tab for autocomplete.

Then type chmod +x sbf_flash enter. Then sudo. /sbf_flash nameofsbf.sbf enter. You can use the same tab autocomplete here. Watch it run. Phone will reboot when done.


----------



## anrichardson

With all the Successful custom roms install, we need the people to explain there install method.

Did they wipe system, cache, & data individually?
Did they mount the system when they installed the rom, especially Blur based roms?
And which recovery were they using?


----------



## skreelink

anrichardson said:


> With all the Successful custom roms install, we need the people to explain there install method. Did they wipe system, cache, & data individually? Did they mount the system when they installed the rom, especially Blur based roms? And which recovery were they using?


Full process (assuming you know exact details to do each step)
1: SBF 621 with RSD Lite to make sure you have 15p Radio
2: SBF 604 in Linux to install 604 Rootable system.
3: Root with Zergrush V4
4: Use Droid 2 Bootstrap to bootstrap recovery
5: Install ROM Manager
6: Install latest CWM (Droid X version NOT DROID X 2ND INIT) using Rom Manager
7: Copy your ROM zip or previous nandroid backup to SD card.
8: Reboot into recovery from Rom Manager
9: Clear User data/Factory reset
10: For good measure, wipe cache as well.
11a: Install zip from SD card, install your rom
11b: Restore previous 602/605 GB nandroid backup.
12: Reboot and eat bacon with your awesome phone.


----------



## anrichardson

skreelink said:


> Run the droid 2 bootstrap then use rom manager to install latest cwm before flashing rom. The d2 bootstrap is just to bootstrap recovery.
> 
> Edit: Not the 2nd init one, it is not needed.
> 
> Full process (assuming you know exact details to do each step)
> 1: SBF 621 with RSD Lite to make sure you have 15p Radio
> 2: SBF 604 in Linux to install 604 Rootable system.
> 3: Root with Zergrush V4
> 4: Use Droid 2 Bootstrap to bootstrap recovery
> 5: Install ROM Manager
> 6: Install latest CWM (Droid X version NOT DROID X 2ND INIT) using Rom Manager
> 7: Copy your ROM zip or previous nandroid backup to SD card.
> 8: Reboot into recovery from Rom Manager
> 9: Clear User data/Factory reset
> 10: For good measure, wipe cache as well.
> 11a: Install zip from SD card, install your rom
> 11b: Restore previous 602/605 GB nandroid backup.
> 12: Reboot and eat bacon with your awesome phone.


Thanks, I'm thinking that everybody that was trying to install Blur based roms were trying to install by using D2 Recovery instead of latest Droid X recovery. That should be put in the OP as well, just people are running into this Bootloader Error. Thanks for your info.


----------



## smokewagon47

anrichardson said:


> Thanks, I'm thinking that everybody that was trying to install Blur based roms were trying to install by using D2 Recovery instead of latest Droid X recovery. That should be put in the OP as well, just people are running into this Bootloader Error. Thanks for your info.


Yup 2nd init was the key! Just got CM7 up and running. Thank you guys for all the help. Up yours Verizon!


----------



## Thepooch

skreelink said:


> Run the droid 2 bootstrap then use rom manager to install latest cwm before flashing rom. The d2 bootstrap is just to bootstrap recovery.
> 
> Edit: Not the 2nd init one, it is not needed.
> 
> Full process (assuming you know exact details to do each step)
> 1: SBF 621 with RSD Lite to make sure you have 15p Radio
> 2: SBF 604 in Linux to install 604 Rootable system.
> 3: Root with Zergrush V4
> 4: Use Droid 2 Bootstrap to bootstrap recovery
> 5: Install ROM Manager
> 6: Install latest CWM (Droid X version NOT DROID X 2ND INIT) using Rom Manager
> 7: Copy your ROM zip or previous nandroid backup to SD card.
> 8: Reboot into recovery from Rom Manager
> 9: Clear User data/Factory reset
> 10: For good measure, wipe cache as well.
> 11a: Install zip from SD card, install your rom
> 11b: Restore previous 602/605 GB nandroid backup.
> 12: Reboot and eat bacon with your awesome phone.


Has anyone been able to restore an original nandroid backup of .602 or. 605? Presently checking that theory
EDIT: It worked but I had a data corruption so I pulled the battery factory reset still without 3g lol was hoping that would fix my problem was worth a shotbut I am back on rooted 4.5.605


----------



## anrichardson

So the people that have installed .602/.605/blur based roms(Liberty) have data loss? or is just from restoring a nandroid backup that gives you data loss?


----------



## skreelink

Here's an interesting update; I finally got around to moving my Cricket back over to the DX (originally bought a second one because GreenK45 requires root, and I missed my root apps/roms.. after accidentally letting it update). Loaded up the old DX nandroid on the new one and used it for awhile, now I moved the updated nandroid back and swapped ESN back. With the same PRL, next to each other, the new 15p radio picks up better than the 13p on the 'new' one.

Side by side, the 15p got 3 bars of 3G when the 13p didn't get any 3g, only no bars 1x, no 3g.
Forced 1x on the 15p, got 2 bars 1x, still no bars but 1x on the 13p.

The 15p also seems a bit more stable as well on holding onto data, which is finicky on cricket anyway. 3g works perfectly fine after flashing NV Items + Writing PPP passwords in QPST.

Just thought I'd throw that out there, rockin' CM74DX-GB on 604 kernel + 15p radio on cricket. Full flash, everything works. 

Edit; Also, I have an idea about why users lose the ability to have 3g when accidentally using RSDLite for the 604 SBF, and why it's fixed by calling Verizon. It's likely flashing the radio to nTelos, then back to verizon, changes the AKEY (Authentication key?), which verizon can send a new one out OTA after calling.

NOTE; You can do this WITHOUT calling verizon if you have an online account. Simply switch the account to a different phone, wait fifteen, switch it back, then redo the activation *228, this will force a new akey with the 'phone change' and get everything working again.


----------



## jimgustafson75

Ok so i did the .604 sbf with rsd and then called nTelos and had them hook activate me on one of their prepaid plans,they have nation wide data and call coverage,my advise is if your not obligated to verizon flash the sbf with rsd and then call nTelos and do a prepaid plan.


----------



## Goose306

jimgustafson75 said:


> Ok so i did the .604 sbf with rsd and then called nTelos and had them hook activate me on one of their prepaid plans,they have nation wide data and call coverage,my advise is if your not obligated to verizon flash the sbf with rsd and then call nTelos and do a prepaid plan.


LOL I have unlimited data, will be staying on VZW for my $29/month!

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI v4!


----------



## jimgustafson75

Thats cool to goose,i like VZW also,have my razr thru them, im just talking for those that have an x and arent under vzw contract who r scared of the whole linux methos,just letting em know there is a viable solution if they wanna use rsd.


----------



## jimgustafson75

nTelos also has unlimited everything,nationwide,45 a month plus 10 smartphone fee.


----------



## HowardZ

I have noticed a minor problem with the 604 MilestoneX:

Every few minutes the Wifi turns off, it goes to 3G, and then the Wifi turns back on.

I can not be certain the problem was not there before the 604 MilestoneX, but I did not notice it before.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

HowardZ said:


> I have noticed a minor problem with the 604 MilestoneX:
> 
> Every few minutes the Wifi turns off, it goes to 3G, and then the Wifi turns back on.
> 
> I can not be certain the problem was not there before the 604 MilestoneX, but I did not notice it before.


Do you have your wifi set to never turn off?

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## HowardZ

Yes, wi-fi sleep policy is set to "Never"


----------



## Thepooch

HowardZ said:


> Yes, wi-fi sleep policy is set to "Never"


What was Interesting to me with what Im dealing with the problem of no 3g I have been using wifi instead which when its available has been fine when I tryed the nandroid backup of stock .605 I couldnt get the wifi to work or the 3g. I was hoping to get to that point and take the .621 OTA for a possible fix of my present issue but no go without wifi. I do believe the OTA can happen via wifi.


----------



## Thepooch

anrichardson said:


> So the people that have installed .602/.605/blur based roms(Liberty) have data loss? or is just from restoring a nandroid backup that gives you data loss?


I lost data with the first sbf to .604/ rsdlite I attepted restoring a nandroid backup that had a corruption in the data I should have done a factory restore before I created this backup so it was a clean backup but unfortunatly this was the only one I had left was only giving it a shot to recover my 3g


----------



## anrichardson

Just SBF via linux
Rooted
Installed D2 Recovery
Installed Rom Mangager to Flash Droid X recovery
Booted into Droid X Recovery
Wiped System, Data, & cache individualy 
Installed Liberty 3 v2.0

And Bootloader Error.


----------



## Thepooch

Anyone know why in CM you would get E:cant mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p2?


----------



## Thepooch

anrichardson said:


> Just SBF via linux
> Rooted
> Installed D2 Recovery
> Installed Rom Mangager to Flash Droid X recovery
> Booted into Droid X Recovery
> Wiped System, Data, & cache individualy
> Installed Liberty 3 v2.0
> 
> And Bootloader Error.


Try flashing CM7 for droidx gb I just flashed liberty and had trouble with it too wifi wouldnt connect


----------



## anrichardson

Thepooch said:


> Try flashing CM7 for droidx gb I just flashed liberty and had trouble with it too wifi wouldnt connect


I will, I was doing this for a friend who was on .621 island. 2nd init roms are the only way to go. Not sure how others got blur based roms like Liberty to install.


----------



## Thepooch

anrichardson said:


> I will, I was doing this for a friend who was on .621 island. 2nd init roms are the only way to go. Not sure how others got blur based roms like Liberty to install.


No idea but liberty left its boot logo behind even after restoring back to CM7 I dont like things that leave behind tracks even though this may be harmless.
Edit:Im gonna take a stab in the dark and say that the milestonex kernel may not be supported by some of these roms


----------



## skreelink

anrichardson said:


> Just SBF via linux
> Rooted
> Installed D2 Recovery
> Installed Rom Mangager to Flash Droid X recovery
> Booted into Droid X Recovery
> Wiped System, Data, & cache individualy
> Installed Liberty 3 v2.0
> 
> And Bootloader Error.


When installing, does it mention anything about flashing BP? If so, it's trying to write the bootloader partition, although it shouldn't.... If you want, later today, I can do a clean install of Liberty on my other DX and post a clean /system nandroid + md5 for you to restore over a clean 604.

Edit: After a quick google, it appears several people have had this issue, not really 621 specific either. Saw it on a 340 froyo build as well, though seems to be very particular with Liberty3 V2.0, try redownloading it and verifying MD5?


----------



## Goose306

Alright people. I've decided to jump in, both feet forward into the pond of no going back. I realized that I had no reason not to as I only rock 2nd-init ROMs nowadays, so at worst case scenario I can still run the ROMs I hold dear. There is a few reasons I want to try this; and I'll document it here as to the results.

1. I want to determine if this 15p radio does have bettery reception.

2. I want to find out how to get blur-based ROMs going, for everyone's sake.

3. Finally, as some are aware, I am on the old bootloader version (30.03) as I have NEVER taken an OTA. I plan to SBF to .621, and see if it changes my bootloader version. This will tell us if Verizon/Moto really did b0rk the bootloader with a new version without renumbering it or if there is something else going on. And if it doesn't update (if I'm still on 30.03 after SBF) whether I can revert. As far as I know my situation is a bit unique, I don't know anyone else that is still on the old bootloader.

I'll be back...

A couple notes so far...

Successfully RSD'ed to .621 Radio seems to have higher dbm values, a bit inconsistent though. On average about +5 dbm.

Figured I would try exploits while here. Motofail, Zergrush v4, Droid 3, etc, etc. All say successful for pushing busybox/payload but when trying to mount system they fail out. As I figured, all current exploits are filled (figured I would try...)

Booted in to bootloader, STILL 30.03... interesting. Methinks Moto/VZW were sneaky and updated something besides the bootloader that broke it. Going to attempt .602 SBF...

I'll be back...

SBF to .602

Bootloader
30.03
Err: A5,70,70,00,1F

MEM_MAP Blank
Service Req'd
Battery OK
OK to Program
Transfer Mode:
USB

Those sneaky suckers...







welp time to re-SBF to .621, then root me up!

Also, call me crazy, but when in bootloader on .621 the green LED on my phone stays on while its SBFing. Never used to happen...

Alright, back on stock .621; time to reboot my computer to my Ubuntu partition and get rolling.


----------



## skreelink

Posting an informational with a screenshot of my 621 phone.

Milestone X
System version: 4.5.604.MB809.ACG-nTelos.en.US
Android version: GB 2.3.5
Kernel version: [email protected]#1
Build number: 4.5.1_57_MX2-34

Droid X
System Version: 4.5.621.MB810.Verizon.en.US
Android version: 2.3.4
Kernel Version: [email protected] #1
Build number.....4.5.1_57_DX8-51

Screenshot: Liberty 3 V2.0
Clean SBF of 621; RSD
SBF to 604; Linux
Restored /system in CWM

If anyone is interested for me to post a clean /system with md5, just ask.
To verify the screenshot IS on 604, please match the kernel versions.

Edit; Because this work machine is being a derpass, says no file selected for upload.. I'll have to link you to the  screenshot here.


----------



## Thepooch

how and the heck are you on bootloader 30.03 goose lol?


----------



## Thepooch

ewwh look at your prl version skreelink makes me wonder about mine its 52707
Edit:thats right your on cricket nevermind


----------



## Goose306

Thepooch said:


> how and the heck are you on bootloader 30.03 goose lol?


Never taken a single OTA since I was on Eclair when I got the phone. Only way to update bootloader is OTA or flashing the mbm file. I initially flashed to the Froyo leak when I was on Eclair, when I decided to upgrade I SBF'd to the lowest Froyo version, then .340, then .602. Baby steps let you keep the bootloader  Don't matter now, I'm perma on .621, even though I have BL 30.03. Not that I really cared; I could have went down to the earliest SBF files (early Froyo/Eclair? was there an SBF file? lol) but what good would it have done me... I had no interest in it, twas a bit more of a point of interest. Still do have it though... lol

EDIT: .604 flash successful. Now rebooting my computer to Win 7 for Zergrush... *sigh* lol...


----------



## Thepooch

post it skreelink I will try it


----------



## Thepooch

Goose just a suggestion toggle to windows media transfer with zergrush works fine it will remove google maps for space tho


----------



## Goose306

Thepooch said:


> Goose just a suggestion toggle to windows media transfer with zergrush works fine it will remove google maps for space tho


Worked fine in charge mode once I was on .604, I just wanted to confirm it wasn't going to work in .621...


----------



## Thepooch

Goose306 said:


> Worked fine in charge mode once I was on .604, I just wanted to confirm it wasn't going to work in .621...


it wont touch .621 tryed it already


----------



## Thepooch

skreelink said:


> Posting an informational with a screenshot of my 621 phone.
> 
> Milestone X
> System version: 4.5.604.MB809.ACG-nTelos.en.US
> Android version: GB 2.3.5
> Kernel version: [email protected]#1
> Build number: 4.5.1_57_MX2-34
> 
> Droid X
> System Version: 4.5.621.MB810.Verizon.en.US
> Android version: 2.3.4
> Kernel Version: [email protected] #1
> Build number.....4.5.1_57_DX8-51
> 
> Screenshot: Liberty 3 V2.0
> Clean SBF of 621; RSD
> SBF to 604; Linux
> Restored /system in CWM
> 
> If anyone is interested for me to post a clean /system with md5, just ask.
> To verify the screenshot IS on 604, please match the kernel versions.
> 
> Edit; Because this work machine is being a derpass, says no file selected for upload.. I'll have to link you to the  screenshot here.


I will try it


----------



## anrichardson

Would anybody be willing to try and SBF .602 via Linux? Just wondering if it would work?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose306

anrichardson said:


> Would anybody be willing to try and SBF .602 via Linux? Just wondering if it would work?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Done and done. I have exhausted all methods as far as I know; won't work. And I'd think if it'd work for me if anyone since I'm on BL 30.03. I attempted all methods that I could think of of reverting to former system. It is NOT possible. It will ALWAYS result in the bootloader error posted above.

BTW, just attempted install of Liberty 3 v.2; know its a good download, I've always used it. Tried the Droid X Bootstrap method (turn off USB Debugging when on GB so it'll boot in) as was listed to do; bootloader error. Weird. Rebooting to Linux now to re-SBF. Going to try Vortex next. I noticed when installing Liberty it says its "updating kernel"... know we can't swap kernels in DX, but wonder if it has some old incompatibilities with the new system version.


----------



## Thepooch

Goose306 said:


> Done and done. I have exhausted all methods as far as I know; won't work. And I'd think if it'd work for me if anyone since I'm on BL 30.03. I attempted all methods that I could think of of reverting to former system. It is NOT possible. It will ALWAYS result in the bootloader error posted above.
> 
> BTW, just attempted install of Liberty 3 v.2; know its a good download, I've always used it. Tried the Droid X Bootstrap method (turn off USB Debugging when on GB so it'll boot in) as was listed to do; bootloader error. Weird. Rebooting to Linux now to re-SBF. Going to try Vortex next. I noticed when installing Liberty it says its "updating kernel"... know we can't swap kernels in DX, but wonder if it has some old incompatibilities with the new system version.


nandroid backup will restore through clockwork mod tho I did it with .605 I had a kernel problem with one of them too


----------



## Goose306

Thepooch said:


> nandroid backup will restore through clockwork mod tho I did it with .605


Don't have a nandroid of Liberty. I don't really care at all; was rather just interested if I could get it to boot. I'd much rather be on 2nd-init, just attempting trouble-shooting for anyone else that may want to be on Blur.


----------



## anrichardson

Goose306 said:


> Done and done. I have exhausted all methods as far as I know; won't work. And I'd think if it'd work for me if anyone since I'm on BL 30.03. I attempted all methods that I could think of of reverting to former system. It is NOT possible. It will ALWAYS result in the bootloader error posted above.
> 
> BTW, just attempted install of Liberty 3 v.2; know its a good download, I've always used it. Tried the Droid X Bootstrap method (turn off USB Debugging when on GB so it'll boot in) as was listed to do; bootloader error. Weird. Rebooting to Linux now to re-SBF. Going to try Vortex next. I noticed when installing Liberty it says its "updating kernel"... know we can't swap kernels in DX, but wonder if it has some old incompatibilities with the new system version.


Thanks for trying been wondering.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## skreelink

Well, I have a clean Liberty 3 V2.0 nandroid, and uploading it... but it's damn slow... not at home so having to do it the mobile way. Let's hope it doesn't get to 98% and cutoff... I think restoring a nandroid works because it doesn't check/try to write kernel. So just writing the /system is compatible with the kernel because of the same hardware, just gotta make sure it doesn't try chewing anything important. So if anyone had a clean /system nandroid of rooted 621, that would be nice, I can likely do the same with 602/605... which makes me wonder, if you could restore a /system from 605, use OTA rootkeeper, then let it OTA back to 621... But then again, there's likely a kernel check in the update.


----------



## anrichardson

skreelink said:


> Well, I have a clean Liberty 3 V2.0 nandroid, and uploading it... but it's damn slow... not at home so having to do it the mobile way. Let's hope it doesn't get to 98% and cutoff... I think restoring a nandroid works because it doesn't check/try to write kernel. So just writing the /system is compatible with the kernel because of the same hardware, just gotta make sure it doesn't try chewing anything important. So if anyone had a clean /system nandroid of rooted 621, that would be nice, I can likely do the same with 602/605... which makes me wonder, if you could restore a /system from 605, use OTA rootkeeper, then let it OTA back to 621... But then again, there's likely a kernel check in the update.


Yea this is interesting to be able to restore a nandroid of Liberty or even .605. I believe somebody, not sure what forum or thread, somebody had actually uploaded a .621 nandroid.

I will see if I can hunt it down.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## skreelink

Will have to upload at home... Sorry for having to wait.


----------



## Goose306

Its cool. I'll try it whenever its up. I'm having fun just going back to MIUI v4, Wiz's, CM9, GummyX, etc. All are working tip-top. 2nd-init is the way to go.

BTW, was a bit busy because I was updating my neighbor's Evo back to Froyo and then to ICS for a couple reason. Man, its so insanely nice to not have to SBF to flash kernels on an unlocked bootloader. I always forget how nice that is. Just Recovery -> Backup -> Restore (pick Froyo) back in; Recovery ->Install .zip -> AOKP+gapps+beats -> Titanium Restore -> Done.


----------



## anrichardson

Goose306 said:


> Its cool. I'll try it whenever its up. I'm having fun just going back to MIUI v4, Wiz's, CM9, GummyX, etc. All are working tip-top. 2nd-init is the way to go.
> 
> BTW, was a bit busy because I was updating my neighbor's Evo back to Froyo and then to ICS for a couple reason. Man, its so insanely nice to not have to SBF to flash kernels on an unlocked bootloader. I always forget how nice that is. Just Recovery -> Backup -> Restore (pick Froyo) back in; Recovery ->Install .zip -> AOKP+gapps+beats -> Titanium Restore -> Done.


Ditto. My wife has an Incredible and works flawlessly getting roms up. With operation bootloader, you get less bricks cause we can get into recovery. Can you imagine if our PC's didn't have BIOS or it was locked to only windows or Linux only?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## skreelink

anrichardson said:


> Ditto. My wife has an Incredible and works flawlessly getting roms up. With operation bootloader, you get less bricks cause we can get into recovery. Can you imagine if our PC's didn't have BIOS or it was locked to only windows or Linux only?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Like Windows 8 ARM tabs are rumored to be?


----------



## anrichardson

skreelink said:


> Like Windows 8 ARM tabs are rumored to be?


Yea, go figure.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## skreelink

FINALLY got the Liberty /system nandroid uploaded...  Here it is.


----------



## anrichardson

skreelink said:


> FINALLY got the Liberty /system nandroid uploaded...  Here it is.


will download this when I get home.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Tre-boR

I tried it and it started to feel right tell it asked me to put phone on bootloader , i did so. then asked me if i had root?

any ideas , was so close i know it well work. if i did somthing wrong plz do tell.......


----------



## Goose306

you have to run the sudo command before sbf_flash so the command is sudo sbf_flash (filename).sbf


----------



## Thepooch

Tre-boR said:


> I tried it and it started to feel right tell it asked me to put phone on bootloader , i did so. then asked me if i had root?
> 
> any ideas , was so close i know it well work. if i did somthing wrong plz do tell.......


Use sudo that will put you at root try typing sudo before chmod +x sbf_flash others have believe otherwise the commands are chmod +x sbf_flash (then hit enter) and sudo ./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf(hit enter)


----------



## Thepooch

I think this file needs a close look my theory is doesnt matter what bootloader your on this is what stops you from being able to sbf to .602 0r .605 E:cant mount /dev/block/mmcblk0p2? Also it might not be what the new. 621 system contains but rather what .602 and .605 does/ doesnt contain that the milestone x .604 does/doesnt contain.


----------



## Thepooch

skreelink said:


> Well, I have a clean Liberty 3 V2.0 nandroid, and uploading it... but it's damn slow... not at home so having to do it the mobile way. Let's hope it doesn't get to 98% and cutoff... I think restoring a nandroid works because it doesn't check/try to write kernel. So just writing the /system is compatible with the kernel because of the same hardware, just gotta make sure it doesn't try chewing anything important. So if anyone had a clean /system nandroid of rooted 621, that would be nice, I can likely do the same with 602/605... which makes me wonder, if you could restore a /system from 605, use OTA rootkeeper, then let it OTA back to 621... But then again, there's likely a kernel check in the update.s


I did a nandroid restore of .605 it worked but my backup was buggy hung on a portion of data restoration so I pulled the battery and could not connect to wifi but I believe your theory is correct nandroid restores work
Edit: Thepooch got his 3g back


----------



## jimgustafson75

Can we just switch the radios in the sbf's?


----------



## skreelink

No, sbfs are signed by motorola and cannot be modified.


----------



## Thepooch

I want to say thnx to skreelink for his help with cdma workshop I feel this directly influenced me being able to get my 3g back back making my phone identifiable with verizions network thx bud


----------



## jimgustafson75

Is there any way to flash the 15 radio once on . 604?


----------



## skreelink

Thepooch said:


> Is there any way to flash the 15 radio once on . 604?


You will have to use RSD Lite to flash back to 621 and 15p radio. Then use linux to reflash 604, you might have to call Verizon for data provisioning again.


----------



## TonyMDash

can someone help me plz 
i got root and wifi is ok when im on the stock android rom but when i try to change the rom to lets say apex 2.0 for .602 or liberty my wifi detects connections but when i try to connect to those networks it just goes into a loop, first it says obtaining ip address and then it says remembered wps available blah blah blah and then it says disabled help me plzzzzz


----------



## jimgustafson75

Try a 2nd init rom,i hear they work better.


----------



## jimgustafson75

http://androidforums.com/droid-x-all-things-root/402999-official-droid-x-theme-rom-list-updated-3-13-12-a.html


----------



## skreelink

TonyMDash said:


> can someone help me plz
> i got root and wifi is ok when im on the stock android rom but when i try to change the rom to lets say apex 2.0 for .602 or liberty my wifi detects connections but when i try to connect to those networks it just goes into a loop, first it says obtaining ip address and then it says remembered wps available blah blah blah and then it says disabled help me plzzzzz


Go into Settings > Privacy and uncheck backup phone to google servers. Then go into wifi settings > Long press to delete all your saved wifi settings, turn off wifi, then back on. Manually input your wifi connection back in.

I've had troubles with Wifi connections showing, but always resulting in 'disconnected/disabled' this fixes it for me. You can also try hitting Menu > Advanced settings in your wifi settings. Then set a static IP (this would be the solution if you either A: Don't have DHCP turned on in your router, or B: The router needs a reboot, because DHCP is dead.).


----------



## voodoo808

Quick question for you guys, what ROM's have you been able to flash successfully? Getting really tired of this stock stuff...

Just thought I would add that I have tried Liberty, and ApeX. Neither of them worked, as I got bootloader errors.


----------



## SaurusX

voodoo808 said:


> Quick question for you guys, what ROM's have you been able to flash successfully? Getting really tired of this stock stuff...
> 
> Just thought I would add that I have tried Liberty, and ApeX. Neither of them worked, as I got bootloader errors.


I think it's been established that 2nd init ROMs such as CM7, MIUI, and the CM9 variants all work. What hasn't been figured out is why the blur-based ROMs that you listed don't. CM7 has everything working on it in any case.


----------



## Thepooch

TonyMDash said:


> can someone help me plz
> i got root and wifi is ok when im on the stock android rom but when i try to change the rom to lets say apex 2.0 for .602 or liberty my wifi detects connections but when i try to connect to those networks it just goes into a loop, first it says obtaining ip address and then it says remembered wps available blah blah blah and then it says disabled help me plzzzzz


I was having trouble with wifi killer to simply moved on to another rom cm7 for gingerbread great only a couple bug fixes are needed but its fairly stable http://rootzwiki.com/topic/2902-dev-threaddroidx-cm7-with-gingerbread-kernel/


----------



## Goose306

Just a heads up, I did the .621 flash the other day. I have run more or less all 2nd-init ROMs without a hitch. I tried both Pooka's and YACK for CM7, no problems. I ran Wiz's MIUI, no problems. CM9, MIUIv4, and Gummy also all work perfectly fine. Any blur-based ROM has put me on a bootloader error. You can circumnavigate that if you have a .nandroid from a blur-based ROM; but expect you may have issues potentially. Just run 2nd-init, you will be a-ok!


----------



## voodoo808

Goose306 said:


> Just a heads up, I did the .621 flash the other day. I have run more or less all 2nd-init ROMs without a hitch. I tried both Pooka's and YACK for CM7, no problems. I ran Wiz's MIUI, no problems. CM9, MIUIv4, and Gummy also all work perfectly fine.


 Which Gummy? I can't find mine


----------



## Thepooch

Goose306 said:


> Just a heads up, I did the .621 flash the other day. I have run more or less all 2nd-init ROMs without a hitch. I tried both Pooka's and YACK for CM7, no problems. I ran Wiz's MIUI, no problems. CM9, MIUIv4, and Gummy also all work perfectly fine. Any blur-based ROM has put me on a bootloader error. You can circumnavigate that if you have a .nandroid from a blur-based ROM; but expect you may have issues potentially. Just run 2nd-init, you will be a-ok!


What do you mean by 2nd-init.?


----------



## Eastboundsky

what a bummer.. i just got this droid x and i cant boot liberty yet


----------



## Goose306

voodoo808 said:


> Which Gummy? I can't find mine


It's the pre-release. See the discussion thread here for questions:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21005-pre-release-bug-thread-for-x13thangelxs-gummydx/

You can find the Gummy .zips on goo-inside.me

http://www.goo-inside.me/roms/teamgummy/shadow

flash with the ICS gapps package


----------



## Goose306

Thepooch said:


> What do you mean by 2nd-init.?


Not to get too much into details here, but essentially 2nd-init is the magical process that allows AOSP ROMs to be ran on a Droid X (and many other Moto devices incidentally, although its specific per device)

Its just a type of ROM; essentially its one that is based on AOSP instead of Blur. This is also how we get ICS working on the DX since we can't change kernels. Most current development is under 2nd-init. In fact, I don't know of any blur-based that are still seeing active development.

Cyanogen Mod (CM); MIUI; Gummy are the major 2nd-init ROMs (in their various iterations, there is 3+ CM7 various builds, MIUI is mostly Wizard's nowadays for the GB builds, Beans has an MIUIv4 version which is ICS; CM9 is ICS; Gummy is ICS based on AOSP source rather than CM9)

Don't worry too much about the details. Basically, if its any of those ROMs I listed above, you should have no problems flashing them. Just make sure you follow instructions in the OP for the respective ROM to install (except for Gummy, as its pre-release, but you install it the same as CM9 - rom.zip and gapps.zip in same flash in Clockwork)

Relevant Links Below:

CM7 Pooka
http://rootzwiki.com...arge-while-off/

CM7 YACK
http://rootzwiki.com...tanothercmkang/

MIUI (Wizard's)
http://rootzwiki.com...-scrolling-mod/

MIUI v4 (Bean's)
http://rootzwiki.com...msstock-camera/

CM9
http://rootzwiki.com...nofficial-beta/

Gummy (just the discussion thread, see above for more info as its unreleased)
http://rootzwiki.com...ngelxs-gummydx/

No problems with any of these ROMs. However, I am an experienced flasher; make sure you are knowing what you are doing when you flash. Also understand that you are more or less unsupported. While mine work fine, Dev's are usually not readily able to troubleshoot as available for your issues since none of them are on our firmware version. In other words, not responsible, and YMMV.


----------



## voodoo808

Goose306 said:


> It's the pre-release. See the discussion thread here for questions:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...ngelxs-gummydx/
> 
> You can find the Gummy .zips on goo-inside.me
> 
> http://www.goo-insid...eamgummy/shadow
> 
> flash with the ICS gapps package


 Thanks Goose.


----------



## Thepooch

I have cm7 pooka running on mine now I do recommend a factory restore before and after the flash you may bootloop first startup restore seems to clean that issue up


----------



## voodoo808

Pooch, did you get your data back up?


----------



## Thepooch

voodoo808 said:


> Pooch, did you get your data back up?


Yup all good skreelink worked it over with cdma workshop and then I called verizion had them reprovision my data for the third time it took as well I was back on .621 rooted after sbf with linux my phone identified to thier system correctly then I sbfed .604 with linux again 3g looken good I rooted and rommed with cm7 all is tip top anyone without data dont let verizion tell you it can be fixed believe me I almost got a new phone I thought my radio was for sure dead.


----------



## TonyMDash

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20589-romunofficialyack-v100yetanothercmkang/

This is the rom I used after all sbf and root and so far it is working great thanks guys for all the support i knew the DROID X community would not go down that easily


----------



## Thepooch

TonyMDash said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20589-romunofficialyack-v100yetanothercmkang/
> 
> This is the rom I used after all sbf and root and so far it is working great thanks guys for all the support i knew the DROID X community would not go down that easily


I love my droid its been a great phone even better minus the&%#@&& bloat


----------



## HowardZ

I got CM9 (Ice Cream Sandwich) installed yesterday.
It is very nice.


----------



## Thepooch

HowardZ said:


> I got CM9 (Ice Cream Sandwich) installed yesterday.
> It is very nice.


oh yes it will be great when they get it finished cm9 for the galaxy tab 10.1 is smooth as butter


----------



## bobcaruso

So Goose, any more on the 13p vs 15p comparisons?


----------



## Eastboundsky

Goose you should sticky or edit the first post in this topic on which roms have been confirmed working so people wont run into bootloader errors and have to sbf again


----------



## jimgustafson75

Ok,so i found some more sbf's for the milestone x,for different carriers,do you think these would work the same as the. 604 ? http://sites.google.com/site/motosbf/milestone-x-sbf-files


----------



## Goose306

bobcaruso said:


> Goose you should sticky or edit the first post in this topic on which roms have been confirmed working so people wont run into bootloader errors and have to sbf again


I'm not OP of this thread or a mod. There is already a stickied .621 update thread that has all the information listed in it that I've made as comprehensive as possible including which ROMs to use and what not to use. Linked below:
http://rootzwiki.com...-system-update/

I'm looking at possibly taking apart the blur-based ROMs such as Liberty and seeing if I can extract the boot image portion of them so we can flash them over .621/.604 rather than nandroiding. Don't know feasibility of that yet, and don't have much time, as I'm currently also working on testing the live discs for this and also working on unbricking my roommates Kindle (installed CM9 on it yesterday, won't turn on today, power light on but no screen :'( )


----------



## Eastboundsky

oh! that kindle is a bummer! haha.

alright thanks for all the info and goodluck restoring that thing


----------



## Goose306

Eastboundsky said:


> oh! that kindle is a bummer! haha.
> 
> alright thanks for all the info and goodluck restoring that thing


Yeah, he got it yesterday, I warned him about putting ICS on a non-finished kernel, he still wanted it, hated GB.

Oh well its not mine. Put up a thread at XDA because now it won't turn on ADB won't recognize it at all so can't get it to kick itself into Fastboot. Real unfortunate... in the meantime I'mma pull apart my Liberty.zip and see if anything pops out at me, lol.


----------



## jimgustafson75

I found more milestone x sbf's,for different carriers, think they'll work like the. 604??? http://sites.google.com/site/motosbf/milestone-x-sbf-files


----------



## Goose306

jimgustafson75 said:


> I found more milestone x sbf's,for different carriers, think they'll work like the. 604??? http://sites.google....one-x-sbf-files


Those are 1KDS'. You'll brick if you flash them (99% sure there). Use what works, we already know it does!

BTW, want to know what else is fabulous? Whenever I change my phone to Memory Card Access, it no longer auto-pops the Verizon webpage. Nice! No idea if this is related to being on the nTelos system, I'd assume so. Whatever fixed it, it makes me happy!

Bout to try my custom Liberty build that's missing the boot.img portion and removed from the updater script, wish me luck! lol

Edit: Seem to have it booting. On boot image now *crosses fingers* no bootloops!

Edit: Ready to rock, booting up solid on fresh flash. Will upload to mediafire. All credits go to original devs of Liberty, I just made it work


----------



## skreelink

Goose306 said:


> Those are 1KDS'. You'll brick if you flash them (99% sure there). Use what works, we already know it does!
> 
> BTW, want to know what else is fabulous? Whenever I change my phone to Memory Card Access, it no longer auto-pops the Verizon webpage. Nice! No idea if this is related to being on the nTelos system, I'd assume so. Whatever fixed it, it makes me happy!
> 
> Bout to try my custom Liberty build that's missing the boot.img portion and removed from the updater script, wish me luck! lol
> 
> Edit: Seem to have it booting. On boot image now *crosses fingers* no bootloops!


Luck with Liberty, also the VZW site popping up is an easy fix. After connecting the device, and the moto helper icon pops up in the tray (assuming you installed motohelper and not just the driver files), right click > What to do when phone connects > Do nothing. By default, it's open Verizon media site.

Also, if there's anything 602/605 required, nandroids, etc. Feel free to ask, I still have a 605/13p DX and my main 621/15p DX.


----------



## Goose306

skreelink said:


> Luck with Liberty, also the VZW site popping up is an easy fix. After connecting the device, and the moto helper icon pops up in the tray (assuming you installed motohelper and not just the driver files), right click > What to do when phone connects > Do nothing. By default, it's open Verizon media site.
> 
> Also, if there's anything 602/605 required, nandroids, etc. Feel free to ask, I still have a 605/13p DX and my main 621/15p DX.


It seems to be that removing the boot.img for Liberty allows it to boot up just fine, and removing the scripting from updater-script file to install the kernel updates. I'm on a fresh Liberty 3 v2 install right now and its fine. I'm going back to Gummy (personal preference) but I'll upload the file for anyone who wants it. I'll also see if I can start picking apart the other blur-based ROMs and see if they have the same files, if so it may be an easy fix for all of them. Going to start downloading them all now (as many as I can find that is) to start picking them apart. Would like to have full ROM functionality here even though I don't really use the blur-based ones, but its good for the community. I'll do what I can now, I have to head off to work in about 40 minutes so I don't have much time; but if nothing else tonight/tomorrow morning I'll keep on pulling them apart to see whats what and try to get all of them working as flashable on .621.


----------



## Eastboundsky

So the liberty rom works as long as you remove the boot.img and that script?! 

Puhhh Plzzzzz upload! 

i actually want Blur on my phone.

after having so much asop on my droid 1, droid inc, Cliq xt, it gets boring..

and goose would you mind showing me how to boot the liberty rom? im new to this bootstrap thing i been hearing...

itd be so much easier to go into clockwork and wipe and flash









I miss them days with the Inc


----------



## skreelink

Goose306 said:


> It seems to be that removing the boot.img for Liberty allows it to boot up just fine, and removing the scripting from updater-script file to install the kernel updates. I'm on a fresh Liberty 3 v2 install right now and its fine. I'm going back to Gummy (personal preference) but I'll upload the file for anyone who wants it. I'll also see if I can start picking apart the other blur-based ROMs and see if they have the same files, if so it may be an easy fix for all of them. Going to start downloading them all now (as many as I can find that is) to start picking them apart. Would like to have full ROM functionality here even though I don't really use the blur-based ones, but its good for the community. I'll do what I can now, I have to head off to work in about 40 minutes so I don't have much time; but if nothing else tonight/tomorrow morning I'll keep on pulling them apart to see whats what and try to get all of them working as flashable on .621.


Maybe if you check the roms and see they have the same files, instead of editing each one and uploading, make a patch program or .bat file. One that unzips, deletes or modifies the files, and rezips with an appended 'patched' name. It would be easier to distribute than a bunch of links and easier to explain.

Edit; I think I'll crack open a zip and see what I can find, although I doubt I'll be able to do much.


----------



## Goose306

skreelink said:


> Maybe if you check the roms and see they have the same files, instead of editing each one and uploading, make a patch program or .bat file. One that unzips, deletes or modifies the files, and rezips with an appended 'patched' name. It would be easier to distribute than a bunch of links and easier to explain.
> 
> Edit; I think I'll crack open a zip and see what I can find, although I doubt I'll be able to do much.


Liberty 3 v2 specially built for those on .621

http://www.mediafire.com/?g2g7zk9di7ept7x

Works fine for me. YMMV, not responsible, etc, all credit goes to original devs for the actual building of the ROM. I mini-sbf'd, recommend follow similar steps to prevent issues:

Copy .zip to SDcard
Boot in to Clockwork Recovery
Wipe Data/Factory Reset. Wipe Cache. Wipe Dalvik Cache (found under Advanced) Wipe System (found under Mounts and Storage)
Flash the Liberty.zip
Reboot
????
Profit!


----------



## Goose306

skreelink said:


> Maybe if you check the roms and see they have the same files, instead of editing each one and uploading, make a patch program or .bat file. One that unzips, deletes or modifies the files, and rezips with an appended 'patched' name. It would be easier to distribute than a bunch of links and easier to explain.
> 
> Edit; I think I'll crack open a zip and see what I can find, although I doubt I'll be able to do much.


Great idea, I have no idea how to make an automated signer though. I'm using a pre-built signer to re-sign the packages after I re-zip (PPCGuys)... if I could figure that out then I'd be happy to..

BTW, it literally took me about 4 minutes to fix it and flash. Just extract the .zip. Got META-INF -> com ->google -> android -> open updater-script in gedit, removed lines related to boot.img, saved as linux/unix filesystem, back to main folder, deleted boot.img, zipped up files, ran through PPC signer, flashed.

Vortex has same boot.img... would try removing it, but not ballsy enough to remove and reflash right now, gotta head to work in 15 minutes, so wouldn't have time to SBF. Should be pretty easy though. Now just need someone to try running it for awhile and make sure nothing breaks with removing that boot.img. I assume the boot.img is to update the android version as they were built on earlier GB releases, which is why it breaks it and since we are now on newer versions it shouldn't cause issues... but ya know, I'm no expert in this area


----------



## skreelink

Goose306 said:


> Great idea, I have no idea how to make an automated signer though. I'm using a pre-built signer to re-sign the packages after I re-zip (PPCGuys)... if I could figure that out then I'd be happy to..


I found a command-line auto signer over at XDA that should make it a lot easier; http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=6050996&postcount=2

Just do your scripts, then in your .bat, have it run that .bat file.


----------



## jimgustafson75

If i were to somehow come into posesstion of verizons signature keys would that help?


----------



## Goose306

jimgustafson75 said:


> If i were to somehow come into posesstion of verizons signature keys would that help?


You would need the private, not public keys. And if you had their keys we could unlock our bootloaders because we could then flash custom kernels via SBF files (or probably even stock recovery)

Being as there are probably (thousands) of people who have attempted to get the private keys, I doubt they would be the correct ones. The public keys are widely known.


----------



## bowler

hope someone can help when i'm in linux and sudo ./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf it starts to run and then stops on line 7 says unexpected EOF
thanks for helping


----------



## skreelink

bowler said:


> hope someone can help when i'm in linux and sudo ./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf it starts to run and then stops on line 7 says unexpected EOF
> thanks for helping


EOF usually means end of file, likely your sbf is corrupt, redownload it.


----------



## Goose306

BTW, I just finished zipping up Vortex and its uploading now. I'm about to head off to work so I don't have time to test it myself, but if anyone wants to use it they are welcome to try. Per last time, I'm not responsible, credit goes to deVortex, do a mini-SBF before install etc etc. I'm going to look into possibly either creating a batch automator or just converting the 3-4 other ROMs I have left when I get home tonight or tomorrow morning. At least these two should keep ya'll working though. Let me know if there's any issues, if so I'll have to address them tonight/tomorrow when I get home.

In other words, don't flash them if ya'll ain't comfortable doing another Linux SBF if something craps out.

http://www.mediafire...t1mb5ix3mdkit8j


----------



## DougG

Looks like I could use some help with installing cm 7.2rc1. SBF to .604 using linux went as it should and the same with zegrush. installed droid 2 bootstrapper and bootstrapped recovery. installed ROM manager and flashed the latest droid x recovery. already had the cm7.2rc1 zip on my sd card. rebooted in to cmw and factory reset and wiped cache. every time I try to intsall the zip I get the following error message.

assert failed: run program("/tmp/check_kernel")==0
E:Error in /sdcard/download/update-cm-7.2.0-RC1-shadow-signed.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.

Any suggestions on what I am doing wrong would be appreciated.


----------



## Goose306

DougG said:


> Looks like I could use some help with installing cm 7.2rc1. SBF to .604 using linux went as it should and the same with zegrush. installed droid 2 bootstrapper and bootstrapped recovery. installed ROM manager and flashed the latest droid x recovery. already had the cm7.2rc1 zip on my sd card. rebooted in to cmw and factory reset and wiped cache. every time I try to intsall the zip I get the following error message.
> 
> assert failed: run program("/tmp/check_kernel")==0
> E:Error in /sdcard/download/update-cm-7.2.0-RC1-shadow-signed.zip
> (Status 7)
> Installation aborted.
> 
> Any suggestions on what I am doing wrong would be appreciated.


CM7.2... are you trying to flash to officials? If so you need to flash YACK or Pookas. Official is on Froyo
Sent from my unthrottled GummyX!


----------



## DougG

Goose306 said:


> CM7.2... are you trying to flash to officials? If so you need to flash YACK or Pookas. Official is on Froyo
> Sent from my unthrottled GummyX!


Yes i was. My mistake somehow got the impression that 7.2 official was gingerbread based, Thanks for the help


----------



## jujugoboom

Can someone make the zergrush process in a mac format? Its all i got


----------



## Goose306

jujugoboom said:


> Can someone make the zergrush process in a mac format? Its all i got


I'd check the XDA thread for Zergrush (that's where the dev is) failing that 1KDS should have a live disc available soon that'll automate the entire process

Sent from my unthrottled GummyX!


----------



## jimgustafson75

Why do you think the other sbf's would brick? Who is 1kds?


----------



## voodoo808

Thepooch said:


> Yup all good skreelink worked it over with cdma workshop and then I called verizion had them reprovision my data for the third time it took as well I was back on .621 rooted after sbf with linux my phone identified to thier system correctly then I sbfed .604 with linux again 3g looken good I rooted and rommed with cm7 all is tip top anyone without data dont let verizion tell you it can be fixed believe me I almost got a new phone I thought my radio was for sure dead.


 Sounds good man.


----------



## voodoo808

Thepooch said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...tanothercmkang/
> 
> This is the rom I used after all sbf and root and so far it is working great thanks guys for all the support i knew the DROID X community would not go down that easily


 Is this ROM any good? I've been running OMFGB for a little while, but I want to try something else. Haven't tried this one out yet.


----------



## jujugoboom

I cant get it to push the zergrush binary to the phone. If anyone can just make a mac executable or tell me how to get it to push the zergrush binary to /data/local to work that would be great. When I use adb and enter "push /path-to-zergrush/zergrush /data/local" it says "push: permission denied". Thanks


----------



## xjjunkie

Here is a copy of runme.sh. i used it to push zergrush onto my phone from a mac.
https://www.dropbox....Rush-busybox-su
download the zergrush for mac or pc folder
open the folder in your terminal or dos
type "./runme.sh" in your terminal for mac
type "runme.bat" in your terminal for dos

should push zergrush onto your phone no prob


----------



## Goose306

jimgustafson75 said:


> Why do you think the other sbf's would brick? Who is 1kds?


The other SBFs are on the old version like 602, so probably same as 602. 1KDS makes the live discs for Linux that automates the sbf process in Linux (and the root as well). He's usually found at droidxforums

Sent from my unthrottled GummyX!


----------



## Thepooch

jujugoboom said:


> I cant get it to push the zergrush binary to the phone. If anyone can just make a mac executable or tell me how to get it to push the zergrush binary to /data/local to work that would be great. When I use adb and enter "push /path-to-zergrush/zergrush /data/local" it says "push: permission denied". Thanks


Had to have my usb debugging in toggled into media transfer mode instead of charge mode worked fine then but Im on windows too


----------



## jimgustafson75

Thanks goose,really appreciate it. Do you think he could make an sbf with an alltel radio instead of ntelos? I dont think my comp is able to boot from usb, its a dell desktop about 5 years old with xp i think,slow as hell.


----------



## Goose306

jimgustafson75 said:


> Thanks goose,really appreciate it. Do you think he could make an sbf with an alltel radio instead of ntelos? I dont think my comp is able to boot from usb, its a dell desktop about 5 years old with xp i think,slow as hell.


You will need to adjust the radio manually probably using CDMA Workshop. There's lots of people who are able to assist you in that (I've never done it, but its possible, also lots of guides if you google it) It can't be added to the SBF file as the X will only takes SBFs that are signed by Verizon/Moto, if you modify files inside the SBF it will break that, and there isn't a way to resign it (otherwise we could flash kernels, etc - locked bootloader so we can't).

Also, looking at feasibility to create a batch automator to convert normal blur ROMs for .621/.604 from the .602/.605 builds. Not sure if it'll be possible as not all updater-scripts are built the same. Failing that, I'm just going to get in touch with dev's to get their permissions to just modify them so they work on these builds then I'll release them for anyone that would like blur-based rather than 2nd-init.


----------



## Eastboundsky

I just wanna thank everyone here on the Droid X forums. This phone may be old but the support for it is still strong.

Got my Droid x on liberty now! Thank you all!


----------



## Eastboundsky

Hey goose i have a problem on Liberty. 
when i try connecting my wifi it just hangs at obtaining ip address then it loops and starts over again and never connects. 
Any ideas?


----------



## vmm13

Can I ask you guys what you did to install Liberty or other gingerbread based roms if you installed any? I've tried installed shuji 2.5 three times and all times it goes into the sbf screen and it shows AB-43-etc. And makes me sbf back to the rootable .621 version... Any tips?

****
EDIT: Nevermind.. I've just read Goose306 saying he's going to see if he can update the roms to our version. No need to answer me anymore I guess







but I hope they let you. CM9 is okay but I like gingerbread better since it's stable.


----------



## Eastboundsky

did you sbf via linux method?

rom manager wasnt working for me so i got the droid 2 bootstrap revovery and that did the trick to get Liberty rom working


----------



## Eastboundsky

and i think it has to do with the shuji rom having a boot.img and a certain script that makes it have a bootloader error.

I think theyre removing that from every blur based rom so we can see if theyll work, and im sure itll be posted here


----------



## vmm13

Oh okay and no, I haven't learned how to do it the linux method so I'm just sbf'ing through rsd lite. Rom manager doesn't work the first time,(in my case) you have to reboot the phone, after that it'll work fine.


----------



## Eastboundsky

ahhhhh dont sbf thru rsd! itll change your basband and your gonna have to go thru all this nonsense. 
trust me the linux method is simple!


----------



## vmm13

Oh really? I don't believe I've been through any nonsense sbf'ing through rsd but I'll search around and learn how to do it the linux way







thanks!


----------



## Thepooch

vmm13 said:


> Oh really? I don't believe I've been through any nonsense sbf'ing through rsd but I'll search around and learn how to do it the linux way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!


Definatly dont use rsd light only linux if your sbfing the linux method will save you the hell I went through trying to get my 3g back rsdlite changes all your carrier setting that make your phone recognizable by verizions 3g network.
Edit:unless your sbfing to .621 this will correct the baseband but will not fix things that have changed in your carrier settings thats and even deeper mess of goo to fix.


----------



## Eastboundsky

its in the first post of this topic 

and your welcome!


----------



## Thepooch

Eastboundsky said:


> its in the first post of this topic
> 
> and your welcome!


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20835-621-rootable-sbf-apparently-found/ method described here


----------



## Thepooch

Thepooch said:


> Try watching
> not the best video but it helped me hope Im not out of order posting it.


This is a different sbf file and the guy is a little dorky but it will work to watch some one else do it he is using ubuntu on a usb drive I used 2 one for bootable linux and another to copy the files to the home folder so I didnt have to search for the files within the terminal which requires extra space for persistant drive I allowed 3 gigs for this so the space was ample to add the files I needed and more from future use dont attempt to delete files only add you will corrupt the usb drive and have to create another and it does take considerable time to create at the end of this process your phone will reboot


----------



## ssashha

It's Liberty will work on .621rooted rootkeeper's?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## jimgustafson75

Ok so ive decided to just slash with rsd to avoid having to use cdma workshop to adjust my radio and use the whole linux method ( has anyone tried to contact the maker of RSDlite and ask him to make a version that doesnt mess with baseband and carrier info?), my question is are there any roms i can flash with ntelos as the carrier?


----------



## Goose306

ssashha said:


> It's Liberty will work on .621rooted rootkeeper's?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


If you want to use Liberty look at my post I made for the special version we need to use here.

Sent from my unthrottled GummyX!


----------



## Goose306

jimgustafson75 said:


> Ok so ive decided to just slash with rsd to avoid having to use cdma workshop to adjust my radio and use the whole linux method ( has anyone tried to contact the maker of RSDlite and ask him to make a version that doesnt mess with baseband and carrier info?), my question is are there any roms i can flash with ntelos as the carrier?


Haha no. RSD Lite is a proprietary program. Its what Moto/VZW uses when a phone is sent in. We *shouldn't* even have it, that's why its said to be leaked. You could try calling Motor and tell them to release a non-baseband flashing RSD. Tell me how that goes









Sent from my unthrottled GummyX!


----------



## skreelink

Goose306 said:


> Haha no. RSD Lite is a proprietary program. Its what Moto/VZW uses when a phone is sent in. We *shouldn't* even have it, that's why its said to be leaked. You could try calling Motor and tell them to release a non-baseband flashing RSD. Tell me how that goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my unthrottled GummyX!


Could always just bring your DX to a Verizon store and ask them to unlock the bootloader... Or better yet, call Moto to email you the encryption keys.









Also; I completely forgot I had a stock 605 rooted nandroid... Imma test loading it up and see what I can do from there.  (As long as the nandroid isn't corrupted.. been having that issue lately







)


----------



## jimgustafson75

WOW...so much sarcasm...i thought these forums were for questions and answers not sarcasm and smart ass-ness!


----------



## jimgustafson75

Lmao....anyway,is it possible to flash the same roms i im in ntelos radio the same as if i was on verizons radio?


----------



## Goose306

jimgustafson75 said:


> Lmao....anyway,is it possible to flash the same roms i im in ntelos radio the same as if i was on verizons radio?


Check OP of stickied thread:
http://rootzwiki.com...-system-update/

2nd-init ROMs (CM9/CM7, MIUI, SSX, Liquid, Gummy) you will have no problems, just install per instructions in the OP of their respective threads.

Blur-based ROMs currently will brick you, because they include kernel updates that are not compatible with this update. I'm in the process of patching these blur-based ROMs and will release them as I get developer permission. You can follow the general thread here:

http://rootzwiki.com...hose-on-621604/

I have only heard back from deVorteX so far, so Vortex is up. I also have a patched version of Apex, Liberty, Shuji, and a rooted-deodexed .605 (mobile_sensei's version). I've already PM'd Fabulous @Android Forums as that seems to be where he is most active, and messaged Kejar here about Liberty, I'm testing Shuji and the other, if all work ok I'mma PM Mobile_Sensei as well.

Edit: Shuji's booting. Going to try the .605 deodexed.


----------



## jimgustafson75

I know goose,im a joker myself,no offense taken. Hey dude if you can make shuji so i can run it and still be on the ntelos radio ill worship ya!!! As for the bootloader issue,i cant for the life of me understand wy moto would refuse to unlock it when their biggest competitors have theirs unlocked( htc,samsun,huawei,ect)


----------



## jimgustafson75

Oh,and by the way,i pre-ordered the new huawei asend quad today,supposedly the fastest smartphone in the world,well see.


----------



## skreelink

I am successfully on rooted stock 621!

I grabbed the system nandroid from this thread; http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19127-update-621-successfully-rooted/page__st__20

Created a folder named 621root on my SD card

Either use an ADB or terminal emulator; cd /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/621root
md5sum *tar > nandroid.md5

Then reboot > clear data/factory reset > restore this nandroid.

Reboot, and bam, on rooted 621.


----------



## vmm13

Thepooch said:


> Definatly dont use rsd light only linux if your sbfing the linux method will save you the hell I went through trying to get my 3g back rsdlite changes all your carrier setting that make your phone recognizable by verizions 3g network.
> Edit:unless your sbfing to .621 this will correct the baseband but will not fix things that have changed in your carrier settings thats and even deeper mess of goo to fix.


Hm that's weird.. The only time I had any trouble at all with 3G was when I flashed MIUI, a few hours later I had no 3G.. So I went back and only flashed the rootable sbf version and I switched to CM9 and have had no 3G problems.


----------



## skreelink

vmm13 said:


> Hm that's weird.. The only time I had any trouble at all with 3G was when I flashed MIUI, a few hours later I had no 3G.. So I went back and only flashed the rootable sbf version and I switched to CM9 and have had no 3G problems.


Using RSD Lite to sbf the 604 rewrites data aspects of the radio (login strings and passwords specifically) because it flashes the radio to the nTelos specific radio.


----------



## jujugoboom

xjjunkie said:


> Had to have my usb debugging in toggled into media transfer mode instead of charge mode worked fine then but Im on windows too


This didnt work for me.

Im still getting a push: permission denied error. I cant even push something to the sd card. Thanks


----------



## skreelink

jujugoboom said:


> Says the dropbox doesnt exist
> 
> This didnt work for me.
> 
> Im still getting a push: permission denied error. I cant even push something to the sd card. Thanks


Use PC mode and make sure to su when pushing files.


----------



## vmm13

skreelink said:


> Using RSD Lite to sbf the 604 rewrites data aspects of the radio (login strings and passwords specifically) because it flashes the radio to the nTelos specific radio.


Oh okay.. I'm wondering if I should go to .621 and try your root method now


----------



## jujugoboom

When in Pc mode it cannot find device and i get su: Permission Denied when in charge only or usb mass storage mode (the only ones where adb will find the dx


----------



## skreelink

vmm13 said:


> Oh okay.. I'm wondering if I should go to .621 and try your root method now


You might have to call verizon and ask them to reprovision your data afterwards.


----------



## jujugoboom

Haha im sooo stupid. I was doing adb shell and then the push command. Once i figured that out i executed zergrush in /data/local and setup superuser with binarys. Thanks for all the help guys
Never mind i went to use busybox installer and all i get is it was denied superuser permissions and it doesnt show in the apps list just in the log

Edit: I sbf'd with the .604 file and now i cant use zergrush. It starts and then says Cannot copy boomsh.: Permission denied

Factory Reset and am redoing everything


----------



## 1KDS

jimgustafson75 said:


> Why do you think the other sbf's would brick? Who is 1kds?


ME!!!

Like Goose said most of the MX files are older and would likely soft-brick, you could use the alltel 2.3.5 file but it's the same as the nTelos except the baseband which we aren't using anyway. Linux live cd with the 4.5.604 sbf and ZergRush will be out later today.


----------



## skreelink

1KDS said:


> ME!!!
> 
> Like Goose said most of the MX files are older and would likely soft-brick, you could use the alltel 2.3.5 file but it's the same as the nTelos except the baseband which we aren't using anyway. Linux live cd with the 4.5.604 sbf and ZergRush will be out later today.


^ That is 1KDS, master of the live SBF. Protector of brickage... and so forth... [cheesy TV series/comics here]

Anyway, good to hear a live cd is on the way. Saves me trouble booting via live USB then rebooting to windows to root.


----------



## 1KDS

skreelink said:


> Protector of brickage


hahaha I love it!


----------



## infra_red_dude

skreelink said:


> I am successfully on rooted stock 621!
> 
> I grabbed the system nandroid from this thread; http://rootzwiki.com...ed/page__st__20
> 
> Created a folder named 621root on my SD card
> 
> Either use an ADB or terminal emulator; cd /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/621root
> md5sum *tar > nandroid.md5
> 
> Then reboot > clear data/factory reset > restore this nandroid.
> 
> Reboot, and bam, on rooted 621.


That's awesome news! Looks like the subsequent posts missed this exciting news! This is all that's required to get onto rooted .621 from .604 Milestone X?


----------



## Eastboundsky

so i have this problem on the liberty and vortex roms that Goose has fixed for us to be able to us Blur based roms.

i sbf'd via linux everything well, when i flashed these two roms they both couldnt connect to wifi that was the only issue









it just loops at the obtaining ip adress and it disable.

i already unchecked the privacy settings, forgot all the networks still nothing.

i sbf'd back to the milestone x build and the wifi works perfect.

anyone have these issues??


----------



## skreelink

infra_red_dude said:


> That's awesome news! Looks like the subsequent posts missed this exciting news! This is all that's required to get onto rooted .621 from .604 Milestone X?


Yeps, that's it. Although it has the 604 kernel, it doesn't matter. It's the same device and whatnot, the system works perfectly as if it was the native .621 kernel. Me and goose are trying to work out a way (just for the fun of it) to get the kernel correct.


----------



## 1KDS

4.5.604 image released: bit.ly/1KDStaz


----------



## silver6054

So, as things seem to be going well with the Droid X, how about for the Droid 2 Global 4.5.629! I'm still not clear what is "special" about that Milestone SBF that prevents bricking when flashed over .621, I wonder if there an equivalent Milestone 2 SBF that will work for the .629 D2G release. Any ideas? Yes, I know this is the Droid X forum....

Thanks


----------



## Goose306

silver6054 said:


> So, as things seem to be going well with the Droid X, how about for the Droid 2 Global 4.5.629! I'm still not clear what is "special" about that Milestone SBF that prevents bricking when flashed over .621, I wonder if there an equivalent Milestone 2 SBF that will work for the .629 D2G release. Any ideas? Yes, I know this is the Droid X forum....
> 
> Thanks


Milestone X has the updated bootloader that essentially is a different (rootable) system version but is post-bootloader update so we can revert to it.

D2G/D2 I'm not sure your just going to have to go out and see.


----------



## jimgustafson75

HEY...1k...heard alot about ya,all good,hey i have a question for ya,would i be able to sbf using one of these different carrier sbf's instead of the. 604 we all know of? http://sites.google.com/site/motosbf/milestone-x-sbf-files. The reason i ask is because my comp is old and wont boot from cd or usb so im gonna have to use rsd but i want alltell rather than ntelos.


----------



## jujugoboom

Im working on a program to streamline the rooting process for mac. Can anyone tell me how to push something from the directory you are in without having to use the whole path. Basically how would i push a file without having to make the person stick the program in a certain directory on their computer.


----------



## 1KDS

jimgustafson75 said:


> HEY...1k...heard alot about ya,all good,hey i have a question for ya,would i be able to sbf using one of these different carrier sbf's instead of the. 604 we all know of? http://sites.google....ne-x-sbf-files. The reason i ask is because my comp is old and wont boot from cd or usb so im gonna have to use rsd but i want alltell rather than ntelos.


Yes, you can use the alltel 2.3.5 file, but it is exactly the same as the nTelos file except the baseband.


----------



## 1KDS

jujugoboom said:


> Im working on a program to streamline the rooting process for mac. Can anyone tell me how to push something from the directory you are in without having to use the whole path. Basically how would i push a file without having to make the person stick the program in a certain directory on their computer.


The Linux CD I just released will run on a Mac. If you still want to write a script:


Code:


<br />
cd */sbf_folder<br />


----------



## jujugoboom

Can someone test my program really quick? You need to be fresh on .604 to use it and be on mac. Thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Thepooch

jujugoboom said:


> When in Pc mode it cannot find device and i get su: Permission Denied when in charge only or usb mass storage mode (the only ones where adb will find the dx


Do you have the right adb drivers on your machine? Might wanna check


----------



## Thepooch

I' ve been making some checks on various capabilities of the different roms available to us coming from rooted .604 dont know if these are isolated issues just for us or common problems with the roms themselves. Mostly directly related to video the are as follows: Pooka's for gingerbread video work for netfix and youtube but lengthy buffering occurs, adw forclosures, car dock and clock issues. Yack adw launcher fc's dock and clock issues netflix youtube and flash all good. Beans muiu no netfix youtube works good, adobe flash hijacks browser making it not load right again. Windows video didnt work on yack added mx player works within the player anyone else notice any hardware video decoding issues?


----------



## Goose306

Thepooch said:


> I' ve been making some checks on various capabilities of the different roms available to us coming from rooted .604 dont know if these are isolated issues just for us or common problems with the roms themselves. Mostly directly related to video the are as follows: Pooka's for gingerbread video work for netfix and youtube but lengthy buffering occurs, adw forclosures, car dock and clock issues. Yack adw launcher fc's dock and clock issues netflix youtube and flash all good. Beans muiu no netfix youtube works good, adobe flash hijacks browser making it not load right again. Windows video didnt work on yack added mx player works within the player anyone else notice any hardware video decoding issues?


I haven't, been smooth for me on 2nd-init. If you're testing builds do you want to test those blur based builds I made and see if WIFI works? I'm at work right now so I can't but there was a reported issue with it

Sent from my unthrottled GummyX!


----------



## Thepooch

Goose306 said:


> I haven't, been smooth for me on 2nd-init. If you're testing builds do you want to test those blur based builds I made and see if WIFI works? I'm at work right now so I can't but there was a reported issue with it
> 
> Sent from my unthrottled GummyX!


Sure post and give flash instructions I will try later at lunch break I have just been going with the latest builds still confused about 2nd -init. I think still a newb but never had these issues flashing roms on my kindle fire or my galaxy tab just the droidx. Are you saying that its better to flash an older build then flash a newer one with just wiping the cache and dalvik?


----------



## jujugoboom

If someone wants to try it, here is (hopefully) files to root once youve sbf'd to .604 on a mac. Just unzip the .zip file to anywhere and run the runme.sh file in terminal. Thanks.

Download: http://db.tt/s4ahX6yL

Need to work on this.


----------



## Goose306

Thepooch said:


> Sure post and give flash instructions I will try later at lunch break


They are over in the Developer section, standard install. Just make a nandroid of your current setup and do the mini-sbf as detailed in the OP of the thread there.

Sent from my unthrottled GummyX!


----------



## jujugoboom

1KDS said:


> The Linux CD I just released will run on a Mac. If you still want to write a script:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> cd */sbf_folder<br />


No what i was doing was making a file just for the rooting. And the * doesnt work. Its a .sh file. Thanks


----------



## 1KDS

jujugoboom said:


> No what i was doing was making a file just for the rooting. And the * doesnt work. Its a .sh file. Thanks


I know what you were doing, the wildcard will work to get the user into the right directory without forcing them to put it in a specific place.


----------



## voodoo808

Eastboundsky said:


> I just wanna thank everyone here on the Droid X forums. This phone may be old but the support for it is still strong.
> 
> Got my Droid x on liberty now! Thank you all!


 How did you get on liberty? I got a bootloader error when I tried...


----------



## voodoo808

So it sounds like there is a way to have a legitimate rooted 621, but I keep getting permission denied errors when I attempt to do it in a terminal emu. Wutupwit dat

Back on page 48 is what I'm talking about btw...


----------



## Goose306

voodoo808 said:


> How did you get on liberty? I got a bootloader error when I tried...


Probably either nandroiding or using the patched version I put up. WIFI is b0rked though







Everything else works.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21337-roms-multi-rom-thread-blur-based-roms-for-those-on-621604/page__view__findpost__p__573051


----------



## HowardZ

After 604 Milestone-X, I flashed CM9 and the latest Google Apps.
Having ICS based CM9 made me feel like I had a brand new phone.

Last night I went from CM9 to the Gummy shadow release of CM9 and the latest Google Apps,
and it is even better.


----------



## skreelink

Goose306 said:


> Probably either nandroiding or using the patched version I put up. WIFI is b0rked though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything else works.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21337-roms-multi-rom-thread-blur-based-roms-for-those-on-621604/page__view__findpost__p__573051


Read my latest post in your rom thread.


----------



## Goose306

skreelink said:


> Read my latest post in your rom thread.


Tried that, still wouldn't connect to my WIFI...


----------



## skreelink

Goose306 said:


> Tried that, still wouldn't connect to my WIFI...


Cleared all wifi settings, turned off backup to google, set static ip, connect? Also I know it doesn't like aes, use tkip for encryption.


----------



## Goose306

skreelink said:


> Cleared all wifi settings, turned off backup to google, set static ip, connect? Also I know it doesn't like aes, use tkip for encryption.


Google sync was off and cleared all WIFI settings, I'll try it again here in a sec tho and let ya know.


----------



## skreelink

Also change battery mode to performance.

Edit; also test on unsecure network?


----------



## Goose306

skreelink said:


> Also change battery mode to performance.
> 
> Edit; also test on unsecure network?


Fixed it. Used your settings (different IP of course) and didn't even do it on a computer, nor change battery setting or anything else, just the static IP info, just entered in info under static on phone. As soon as I turned my WIFI back on it picked up instantly. Secured network.


----------



## skreelink

Goose306 said:


> Fixed it. Used your settings (different IP of course) and didn't even do it on a computer, nor change battery setting or anything else, just the static IP info, just entered in info under static on phone. As soon as I turned my WIFI back on it picked up instantly. Secured network.


Have you tried unplugging it and plugging it back in?


----------



## Goose306

skreelink said:


> Have you tried unplugging it and plugging it back in?


Why would I want to? its working... lol


----------



## Eastboundsky

so lets say you were out and found a wifi connection would you have to know all their ip configs. to get into their wifi?

im just saying, i use most of my wifi here at home anyway


----------



## W8WCA

skreelink said:


> I am successfully on rooted stock 621!
> 
> I grabbed the system nandroid from this thread; http://rootzwiki.com...ed/page__st__20
> 
> Created a folder named 621root on my SD card
> 
> Either use an ADB or terminal emulator; cd /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/621root
> md5sum *tar > nandroid.md5
> 
> Then reboot > clear data/factory reset > restore this nandroid.
> 
> Reboot, and bam, on rooted 621.


Sorry for stupid question:

How do I Then reboot > clear data/factory reset > restore this nandroid?
reboot via poweroff them hold home down and power button - then hit both up and down volume?
But that only has wipe partitions


----------



## HowardZ

Yes, I understand your problem.

One needs to be rooted in order to restore a nandroid.

So, one would need to be rooted on 605 or the Milestone X 604, and then one can use the nandroid backup to bring one up to a rooted 612.


----------



## skreelink

W8WCA said:


> Sorry for stupid question:
> 
> How do I Then reboot > clear data/factory reset > restore this nandroid?
> reboot via poweroff them hold home down and power button - then hit both up and down volume?
> But that only has wipe partitions


I was assuming knowledge of Clockworkmod recovery usage.. You should look up a tutorial on it, but a quick rundown since I don't have much time before going to work;

Use a lot of google.. it's your friend... you're using their operating system after all. 
Follow the SBF to 604 method outlined in the OP of this thread OR use 1KDS auto SBF and Root CD (search back a few pages).
Google for the app Droid 2 Bootstrap (or buy in the play store to support the awesome dev).
Enable side-loading apps and USB Debugging. (Settings > Applications > Allow non-market apps, then tap development > Enable usb debugging)
Install the D2 apk (skip if you bought it from the market)
Run the app and click 'bootstrap recovery' allow su permission.
Then download Rom Manager from the Play Store.
Open and tap the first button at the top for Clockworkmod recovery, it will list devices, click either Droid X or Droid X (2nd-init) I've had luck with both.
Allow su permission, then tap 'reboot to recovery' in Rom Manager, this will reboot the phone to Clockworkmod recovery.
Use Volume buttons to navigate, camera to select, power for back.
ALWAYS wipe data/factory reset when switching ROMS/system nandroids.
To restore the nandroid, that is under the backup/restore menu > advanced restore > Select folder > Restore system.

Let me know how far you get and I will try to help later.


----------



## W8WCA

skreelink said:


> I was assuming knowledge of Clockworkmod recovery usage.. You should look up a tutorial on it, but a quick rundown since I don't have much time before going to work;
> 
> Let me know how far you get and I will try to help later.


I use CWM on my NookColor and my Asus Transformer. (A lot too - I have tried many custom roms on both).
I think my problem is: I thought this post was for a .621 that was not rooted.

I probably mis read your post Thanks for the reply - I can get to the milestone x and root it.
And I have purchased Rom Manager before so I have it


----------



## dshu

Well got root back after taking .621 upgrade..SBF'd using 1KDS iso method to .604. Was a little nervous..but it went real smooth, so easy. So thanks so much 1KDS, Goose306 and many others who worked this out for folks like myself. Now if I wanted to use a custom ROM, know I have to be careful, cause some wont work. Any suggestions. Was using Vortex RC1 dont know if I still can.


----------



## Goose306

dshu said:


> Well got root back after taking .621 upgrade..SBF'd using 1KDS iso method to .604. Was a little nervous..but it went real smooth, so easy. So thanks so much 1KDS, Goose306 and many others who worked this out for folks like myself. Now if I wanted to use a custom ROM, know I have to be careful, cause some wont work. Any suggestions. Was using Vortex RC1 dont know if I still can.


Yeah, you have to use the patched version here though and read the bottom of the OP on how to get WIFI to work (any blur-based ROM, Vortex, Apex, etc.):

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21337-roms-multi-rom-thread-blur-based-roms-for-those-on-621604/

Otherwise any 2nd-init ROM works fine, don't need to patch it either. Just follow standard install instructions (2nd-init being MIUI, CM7/9, Gummy, SSX)


----------



## HowardZ

skreelink said:


> I am successfully on rooted stock 621!
> 
> I grabbed the system nandroid from this thread; http://rootzwiki.com...ed/page__st__20
> 
> Created a folder named 621root on my SD card
> 
> Either use an ADB or terminal emulator; cd /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/621root
> md5sum *tar > nandroid.md5
> 
> Then reboot > clear data/factory reset > restore this nandroid.
> 
> Reboot, and bam, on rooted 621.


Hi,

I gave this a try - just for fun - but it would not work.

Yes, I made the nandroid.md5 file per your instruction.

Was booted into clockworkmod recovery v2.5.0.8 and
it refused to restore the tar file, it said it must be an img file.

Oh well, back to CM9/gummy.

Howard

UPDATE: Yes, it does work to install 621 rooted, but must
use clockworkmod recovery v5 or later.

So, someone on 621 unrooted would need to:
1. SBF using LINUX to the 604/MilestoneX
2. root the Milestone X
3. install and run the clockworkmod bootstrap for droid2
4. download the rooted 621 partition to SD card
5. install a terminal emulator and create the md5 file
6. install ROM Manager and install the latest v5 clockworkmod recovery for Droid X (or the Droid X second init)
7 use ROM Manager to boot into the clockworkmod recovery
8. wipe dalvik cache, regular cache, wipe date, restore the 621 rooted system
9 reboot.


----------



## jujugoboom

Feel so unappreciated. I took the whole weekend making a file to root the .604 on mac and noone even used it


----------



## skreelink

jujugoboom said:


> Feel so unappreciated. I took the whole weekend making a file to root the .604 on mac and noone even used it


It really depends on who uses a mac... I'm not sure anyone does... Sorry.


----------



## infra_red_dude

People on 604 kernel and rooted 621 system/, do you see any degradation of battery life on this setup compared to 621 stock? Something changed in 621 update (maybe for me!) and I am getting above average battery life even with all the VZW crapware!


----------



## Goose306

infra_red_dude said:


> People on 604 kernel and rooted 621 system/, do you see any degradation of battery life on this setup compared to 621 stock? Something changed in 621 update (maybe for me!) and I am getting above average battery life even with all the VZW crapware!


Nah, no real difference to me. I didn't run stock though. I didn't change to .621 until the root method was solid, as I wanted the new radio. FWIW, I do find I have less AlarmManager issues with my apps (usually arising from corrupt data on TiBu app restore+data) hasn't happened yet *crosses fingers*


----------



## Thepooch

infra_red_dude said:


> People on 604 kernel and rooted 621 system/, do you see any degradation of battery life on this setup compared to 621 stock? Something changed in 621 update (maybe for me!) and I am getting above average battery life even with all the VZW crapware!


I have had some changes of battery life from rom to rom some good some bad the thing I think is strange is when I change from my stock battery to the extended life mah 1800 or vica versa putting in a battery that I know is near dead at 10% within minutes after plugging into AC will read 50 or 60% when its truly at 10%???
I want to get a 3000 mah battery from guerrilla gear but who knows if I will be able to use it to its potential.


----------



## skreelink

Thepooch said:


> I have had some changes of battery life from rom to rom some good some bad the thing I think is strange is when I change from my stock battery to the extended life mah 1800 or vica versa putting in a battery that I know is near dead at 10% within minutes after plugging into AC will read 50 or 60% when its truly at 10%???
> I want to get a 3000 mah battery from guerrilla gear but who knows if I will be able to use it to its potential.


People must remember to use a battery calibration between roms for best checking. Either the app battery calibration, via CWM, or manual delete of battery stats.


----------



## voodoo808

skreelink said:


> I was assuming knowledge of Clockworkmod recovery usage.. You should look up a tutorial on it, but a quick rundown since I don't have much time before going to work;
> 
> Use a lot of google.. it's your friend... you're using their operating system after all.
> Follow the SBF to 604 method outlined in the OP of this thread OR use 1KDS auto SBF and Root CD (search back a few pages).
> Google for the app Droid 2 Bootstrap (or buy in the play store to support the awesome dev).
> Enable side-loading apps and USB Debugging. (Settings > Applications > Allow non-market apps, then tap development > Enable usb debugging)
> Install the D2 apk (skip if you bought it from the market)
> Run the app and click 'bootstrap recovery' allow su permission.
> Then download Rom Manager from the Play Store.
> Open and tap the first button at the top for Clockworkmod recovery, it will list devices, click either Droid X or Droid X (2nd-init) I've had luck with both.
> Allow su permission, then tap 'reboot to recovery' in Rom Manager, this will reboot the phone to Clockworkmod recovery.
> Use Volume buttons to navigate, camera to select, power for back.
> ALWAYS wipe data/factory reset when switching ROMS/system nandroids.
> To restore the nandroid, that is under the backup/restore menu > advanced restore > Select folder > Restore system.
> 
> Let me know how far you get and I will try to help later.


 The nandroid isn't showing up for me as an option to restore. Can I get a link, maybe I've got the wrong one or something...


----------



## Thepooch

skreelink said:


> People must remember to use a battery calibration between roms for best checking. Either the app battery calibration, via CWM, or manual delete of battery stats.


I always wipe battery stats


----------



## skreelink

voodoo808 said:


> The nandroid isn't showing up for me as an option to restore. Can I get a link, maybe I've got the wrong one or something...


Did you remember to;
Install the latest recovery with Rom Manager?
Make a new folder for the tar in /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup?
Generate an md5 using md5sum *tar > nandroid.md5 ?

You can instantly tell a difference in an old/new recovery, the old one is green, new one is cyan.


----------



## bmt11

skreelink said:


> People must remember to use a battery calibration between roms for best checking. Either the app battery calibration, via CWM, or manual delete of battery stats.


Wasn't wiping battery stats determined to be redundent? I thought that as soon as the phone is fully charged it wipes them and I've always heard that wiping them at less than 100% anyways will just cause even more odd readouts.


----------



## voodoo808

HowardZ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I gave this a try - just for fun - but it would not work.
> 
> Yes, I made the nandroid.md5 file per your instruction.
> 
> Was booted into clockworkmod recovery v2.5.0.8 and
> it refused to restore the tar file, it said it must be an img file.
> 
> Oh well, back to CM9/gummy.
> 
> Howard
> 
> UPDATE: Yes, it does work to install 621 rooted, but must
> use clockworkmod recovery v5 or later.
> 
> So, someone on 621 unrooted would need to:
> 1. SBF using LINUX to the 604/MilestoneX
> 2. root the Milestone X
> 3. install and run the clockworkmod bootstrap for droid2
> 4. download the rooted 621 partition to SD card
> 5. install a terminal emulator and create the md5 file
> 6. install ROM Manager and install the latest v5 clockworkmod recovery for Droid X (or the Droid X second init)
> 7 use ROM Manager to boot into the clockworkmod recovery
> 8. wipe dalvik cache, regular cache, wipe date, restore the 621 rooted system
> 9 reboot.


 How do you make the nandroid? When ever I try it gives me an error. I have followed the steps to a T...

What do you specifically enter into the terminal emu? I think that's where I have gone wrong...


----------



## skreelink

voodoo808 said:


> How do you make the nandroid? When ever I try it gives me an error. I have followed the steps to a T...
> 
> What do you specifically enter into the terminal emu? I think that's where I have gone wrong...


A specific error would have helped.. but to make the md5 required to restore the nandroid... checklist;

1: Downloaded the system.gz.tar
2: Made a folder on your SD card > /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/621 (or other name)
3: Copy previously stated tar to previously stated folder.
4: In terminal emulator, cd /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/621 (or what you named the folder)
5: Still in TE; md5sum *tar > nandroid.md5
6: After it finishes, type ls to verify it made the md5.
7: DO A BACKUP
8: Use CWM to advance restore the new system
9: Wipe/factory reset.
10: Reboot into clean rooted 621 enviroment. (assuming 621 is the nandroid you grabbed)


----------



## voodoo808

skreelink said:


> A specific error would have helped.. but to make the md5 required to restore the nandroid... checklist;
> 
> 1: Downloaded the system.gz.tar
> 2: Made a folder on your SD card > /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/621 (or other name)
> 3: Copy previously stated tar to previously stated folder.
> 4: In terminal emulator, cd /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/621 (or what you named the folder)
> 5: Still in TE; md5sum *tar > nandroid.md5
> 6: After it finishes, type ls to verify it made the md5.
> 7: DO A BACKUP
> 8: Use CWM to advance restore the new system
> 9: Wipe/factory reset.
> 10: Reboot into clean rooted 621 enviroment. (assuming 621 is the nandroid you grabbed)


 At step 5 should I hit enter to start a new command to generate the md5?


----------



## skreelink

voodoo808 said:


> At step 5 should I hit enter to start a new command to generate the md5?


Yes, hit enter.


----------



## voodoo808

I'm getting "permision denied"

Nevermind, I got it. Jeez, I feel stupid








Thanks for helping me out Skree.


----------



## skreelink

voodoo808 said:


> I'm getting "permision denied"


Type su then try the command, although you should have full write to the SD card without substitute user permissions. You might also try running fix permissions in Rom Manager.

EDIT: Ehhh... I meant super user... su actually stands for substitute user, it allows you to swap users with a command.
i.e. su user2 then password would log you in as user 2, when alone; su assumes root or su root is common as well. Although I'm not too fluent in much linux nowadays.


----------



## DXJeep

skreelink said:


> A specific error would have helped.. but to make the md5 required to restore the nandroid... checklist;
> 
> 1: Downloaded the system.gz.tar
> 2: Made a folder on your SD card > /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/621 (or other name)
> 3: Copy previously stated tar to previously stated folder.
> 4: In terminal emulator, cd /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/621 (or what you named the folder)
> 5: Still in TE; md5sum *tar > nandroid.md5
> 6: After it finishes, type ls to verify it made the md5.
> 7: DO A BACKUP
> 8: Use CWM to advance restore the new system
> 9: Wipe/factory reset.
> 10: Reboot into clean rooted 621 enviroment. (assuming 621 is the nandroid you grabbed)


I get to the restore and get: MD5 mismatch! Help


----------



## skreelink

DXJeep said:


> I get to the restore and get: MD5 mismatch! Help


Redownload the file and make another md5, if your SD card is altering the file between creating the nandroid and rebooting into recovery, you may need a new sd card. You can also try just deleting the nandroid.md5 and running the md5sum command again without downloading, but this *might* leave you with an unbooting system.


----------



## HowardZ

DXJeep said:


> I get to the restore and get: MD5 mismatch! Help


Here is the MD5 file: http://db.tt/OR3ljRIQ
Here is the system file: http://db.tt/mSNBTrFa

Howard


----------



## fjscwkf

Look for IMG type of system backup file.help


----------



## skreelink

fjscwkf said:


> Look for IMG type of system backup file.help


If you use just the droid 2 bootstrap, the old version of cwm it installs (it is green) uses the img format. If you update cwm with rom manager it uses the gz.tar format. Which is what is used for the system nandroids offered here.


----------



## bradg24

Stupid question but I took the ota but had voodoo "magic" rootkeeper installed and ready. Now I flashed the .605 rooted rom. Now stupid me didn't nandroid before that.. now is their any way to get back to .621 since I still using voodoo?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## skreelink

bradg24 said:


> Stupid question but I took the ota but had voodoo "magic" rootkeeper installed and ready. Now I flashed the .605 rooted rom. Now stupid me didn't nandroid before that.. now is their any way to get back to .621 since I still using voodoo?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


You can use the nandroid and instructions here; http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21337-roms-multi-rom-thread-blur-based-roms-for-those-on-621604/page__view__findpost__p__573305

It's a rooted 621 system nandroid.


----------



## HowardZ

bradg24 said:


> Stupid question but I took the ota but had voodoo "magic" rootkeeper installed and ready. Now I flashed the .605 rooted rom. Now stupid me didn't nandroid before that.. now is their any way to get back to .621 since I still using voodoo?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


I have read that some people using voodoo rootkeeper who took the 621 over the air update did indeed retain root.
That is the only way to survive the 621 update and keep root.
Once on 621, there is no method known to root it.

From what I have read, once you are on 621 it is impossible to SBF to any previous verizon version.
This is because the Verizon 621 also installed a new boot loader which refuses all older verizon versions.
Also, there is NO way to actually root a 621 system.

So.... since you said you "flashed a 605 rooted rom", you must now have what appears to be a BRICKED phone.
You will never be able to put verizon's 605 version onto your Droid X - never ever ever.

However there is some hope, but you need to learn to use Linux.

1. SBF on Microsoft Windows using RSDLite the Verizon 621. 
You can download the Verizon 621 sbf file from my dropbox here: http://db.tt/0KFGStRG
By using RSD-Lite, you will be assured of getting the new 15p radio.
In any case you have a bricked phone, and this will give you a perfectly working phone using Android version 2.3.4

2. Using a Linux system and the Linux program SBF_FLASH, you can flash the european 604 version.
You can download the European 604 MilestoneX version from my dropbox here: http://db.tt/L7QTBlNu
Included in the zip file is a known method to root the MilestoneX.
The reason you need to use Linux is because the linux sbf_flash program will NOT change the radio.
If you use RSDLite to the european version, then you won't have 3G data, and maybe no data at all.
So, you use Linux and the sbf_flash program to install the european 604 version and your phone's
model name will change from DROIDX to be MilestoneX. And believe it or not, this 604 european
version uses Android version 2.3.5 which is a new version than what is in verizon's 621.
You will also retain the 15p radio because you used LINUX and the sbf_flash program.
This is the only step which requires LIINUX.

3. At this point you can root the Milestone X 604 system.

4. Install Droid 2 bootstrap, and ROM Manager because you have a rooted phone.

5. To make the Rooted 621 nandroid backup copy, create on your SD card a directory
clockworkmod/backup/621rooted
place these two files into that directory: http://db.tt/mSNBTrFa and http://db.tt/OR3ljRIQ

6. Boot into clockworks recovery mode]

7. After booting into clockworks recovery mode, you should wipe Dalvic cache, wipe cache, wipe data.
Restore the rooted 621 nandroid backup which came from a person who survived the 621 over the air update
because he had used Voodoo rootkeeper. This nandroid backup only includes the SYSTEM and no data
because the user did not want to risk others obtaining his passwords and private information.

Yes, it is alot of work, as one also has to either install Ubuntu Linux or make a Ubuntu Linux live-cd.
I have done all the above.

Howard

P.S. If this sounds like it might be too much or sounds over your head or above your skill level, then don't do it.
Just do step#1 and enjoy a stock Verizon Droid-X phone with the latest SBF available from Verizon/Motorola.
Or perhaps just buy a BIONIC phone and get the faster 4G data speeds?

P.P.S. Instead of restoring the rooted 612 nandroid backup, you might consider installing Gummy and GAPPS.
Gummy is my favorite ROM - though not every function works as it is still being developed.


----------



## fjscwkf

skreelink said:


> If you use just the droid 2 bootstrap, the old version of cwm it installs (it is green) uses the img format. If you update cwm with rom manager it uses the gz.tar format. Which is what is used for the system nandroids offered here.


clockworks recovery v5.0.2.0 ;rom manager premium v5.0.0.6


----------



## fjscwkf

不好意思，试一试用中文，英文是在太差了。
system.ex3.tar是在网上下载的，而且nandroid.md5是经验证后生成的，但是在恢复的过程中，就是要求system.img，因此恢复失败了。
clockworks recovery v5.0.2.0 ;rom manager premium v5.0.0.6


----------



## fjscwkf

现在的问题关键是在能不能找到可以用的system.img文件。请求大家的帮助啊。


----------



## DXJeep

HowardZ said:


> I have read that some people using voodoo rootkeeper who took the 621 over the air update did indeed retain root.
> That is the only way to survive the 621 update and keep root.
> Once on 621, there is no method known to root it.
> 
> From what I have read, once you are on 621 it is impossible to SBF to any previous verizon version.
> This is because the Verizon 621 also installed a new boot loader which refuses all older verizon versions.
> Also, there is NO way to actually root a 621 system.
> 
> So.... since you said you "flashed a 605 rooted rom", you must now have what appears to be a BRICKED phone.
> You will never be able to put verizon's 605 version onto your Droid X - never ever ever.
> 
> However there is some hope, but you need to learn to use Linux.
> 
> 1. SBF on Microsoft Windows using RSDLite the Verizon 621.
> You can download the Verizon 621 sbf file from my dropbox here: http://db.tt/0KFGStRG
> By using RSD-Lite, you will be assured of getting the new 15p radio.
> In any case you have a bricked phone, and this will give you a perfectly working phone using Android version 2.3.4
> 
> 2. Using a Linux system and the Linux program SBF_FLASH, you can flash the european 604 version.
> You can download the European 604 MilestoneX version from my dropbox here: http://db.tt/L7QTBlNu
> Included in the zip file is a known method to root the MilestoneX.
> The reason you need to use Linux is because the linux sbf_flash program will NOT change the radio.
> If you use RSDLite to the european version, then you won't have 3G data, and maybe no data at all.
> So, you use Linux and the sbf_flash program to install the european 604 version and your phone's
> model name will change from DROIDX to be MilestoneX. And believe it or not, this 604 european
> version uses Android version 2.3.5 which is a new version than what is in verizon's 621.
> You will also retain the 15p radio because you used LINUX and the sbf_flash program.
> This is the only step which requires LIINUX.
> 
> 3. At this point you can root the Milestone X 604 system.
> 
> 4. Install Droid 2 bootstrap, and ROM Manager because you have a rooted phone.
> 
> 5. To make the Rooted 621 nandroid backup copy, create on your SD card a directory
> clockworkmod/backup/621rooted
> place these two files into that directory: http://db.tt/mSNBTrFa and http://db.tt/OR3ljRIQ
> 
> 6. Boot into clockworks recovery mode]
> 
> 7. After booting into clockworks recovery mode, you should wipe Dalvic cache, wipe cache, wipe data.
> Restore the rooted 621 nandroid backup which came from a person who survived the 621 over the air update
> because he had used Voodoo rootkeeper. This nandroid backup only includes the SYSTEM and no data
> because the user did not want to risk others obtaining his passwords and private information.
> 
> Yes, it is alot of work, as one also has to either install Ubuntu Linux or make a Ubuntu Linux live-cd.
> I have done all the above.
> 
> Howard
> 
> P.S. If this sounds like it might be too much or sounds over your head or above your skill level, then don't do it.
> Just do step#1 and enjoy a stock Verizon Droid-X phone with the latest SBF available from Verizon/Motorola.
> Or perhaps just buy a BIONIC phone and get the faster 4G data speeds?
> 
> P.P.S. Instead of restoring the rooted 612 nandroid backup, you might consider installing Gummy and GAPPS.
> Gummy is my favorite ROM - though not every function works as it is still being developed.


Thanks These instructions worked perfect


----------



## skreelink

HowardZ said:


> I have read that some people using voodoo rootkeeper who took the 621 over the air update did indeed retain root.
> That is the only way to survive the 621 update and keep root.
> Once on 621, there is no method known to root it.
> 
> From what I have read, once you are on 621 it is impossible to SBF to any previous verizon version.
> This is because the Verizon 621 also installed a new boot loader which refuses all older verizon versions.
> Also, there is NO way to actually root a 621 system.
> 
> So.... since you said you "flashed a 605 rooted rom", you must now have what appears to be a BRICKED phone.
> You will never be able to put verizon's 605 version onto your Droid X - never ever ever.
> 
> However there is some hope, but you need to learn to use Linux.
> 
> 1. SBF on Microsoft Windows using RSDLite the Verizon 621.
> You can download the Verizon 621 sbf file from my dropbox here: http://db.tt/0KFGStRG
> By using RSD-Lite, you will be assured of getting the new 15p radio.
> In any case you have a bricked phone, and this will give you a perfectly working phone using Android version 2.3.4
> 
> 2. Using a Linux system and the Linux program SBF_FLASH, you can flash the european 604 version.
> You can download the European 604 MilestoneX version from my dropbox here: http://db.tt/L7QTBlNu
> Included in the zip file is a known method to root the MilestoneX.
> The reason you need to use Linux is because the linux sbf_flash program will NOT change the radio.
> If you use RSDLite to the european version, then you won't have 3G data, and maybe no data at all.
> So, you use Linux and the sbf_flash program to install the european 604 version and your phone's
> model name will change from DROIDX to be MilestoneX. And believe it or not, this 604 european
> version uses Android version 2.3.5 which is a new version than what is in verizon's 621.
> You will also retain the 15p radio because you used LINUX and the sbf_flash program.
> This is the only step which requires LIINUX.
> 
> 3. At this point you can root the Milestone X 604 system.
> 
> 4. Install Droid 2 bootstrap, and ROM Manager because you have a rooted phone.
> 
> 5. To make the Rooted 621 nandroid backup copy, create on your SD card a directory
> clockworkmod/backup/621rooted
> place these two files into that directory: http://db.tt/mSNBTrFa and http://db.tt/OR3ljRIQ
> 
> 6. Boot into clockworks recovery mode]
> 
> 7. After booting into clockworks recovery mode, you should wipe Dalvic cache, wipe cache, wipe data.
> Restore the rooted 621 nandroid backup which came from a person who survived the 621 over the air update
> because he had used Voodoo rootkeeper. This nandroid backup only includes the SYSTEM and no data
> because the user did not want to risk others obtaining his passwords and private information.
> 
> Yes, it is alot of work, as one also has to either install Ubuntu Linux or make a Ubuntu Linux live-cd.
> I have done all the above.
> 
> Howard
> 
> P.S. If this sounds like it might be too much or sounds over your head or above your skill level, then don't do it.
> Just do step#1 and enjoy a stock Verizon Droid-X phone with the latest SBF available from Verizon/Motorola.
> Or perhaps just buy a BIONIC phone and get the faster 4G data speeds?
> 
> P.P.S. Instead of restoring the rooted 612 nandroid backup, you might consider installing Gummy and GAPPS.
> Gummy is my favorite ROM - though not every function works as it is still being developed.


A few notes; You CAN use a 605 rom over the 621 system. The kernel hasn't changed so 602/605 roms work, I've even restored a nandroid of 602 over the 604 kernel and it works fine (except the static IP fix needed for wifi).

2nd; It might be best to just link to the op, as it contains a lot of specific instructions, notes, and warnings.

Which is here; http://rootzwiki.com...nd/#entry557147

3rd; Why tell them to get a Bionic? Not everyone can afford a new phone, that's why they are here for help, not to be told to buy a new phone.. 4G is bit of a rip now, it eats battery AND eats your now tiered data FASTER and only available in certain places. If you insist they get a new phone, try hinting a non-Motorola phone, since that's why they're stuck here in the first place. HTCs I've heard are great, as is the Nexus line.

Also for bradg24; You can use any 602/605 based ROM ontop of the 604 kernel after you SBF/Root as stated in the OP. For more info/safe to flash roms visit Goose's thread containing ROMS with radio/kernel updates stripped.

Found here: http://rootzwiki.com...hose-on-621604/

Howard; I'm not trying to belittle you or anything, all help is appreciated, just don't need a thread flooded with the same instructions.









EDIT: OR forgo all the instructions for flashing 604 and just use the automated CD made by 1KDS

Found here: http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html

It SBFs to 604 and roots it automagically to give you a clean base to start modding with.


----------



## HowardZ

skreelink said:


> A few notes; You CAN use a 605 rom over the 621 system. The kernel hasn't changed so 602/605 roms work, I've even restored a nandroid of 602 over the 604 kernel and it works fine (except the static IP fix needed for wifi).
> 
> 2nd; It might be best to just link to the op, as it contains a lot of specific instructions, notes, and warnings.
> 
> Which is here; http://rootzwiki.com...nd/#entry557147
> 
> 3rd; Why tell them to get a Bionic? Not everyone can afford a new phone, that's why they are here for help, not to be told to buy a new phone.. 4G is bit of a rip now, it eats battery AND eats your now tiered data FASTER and only available in certain places. If you insist they get a new phone, try hinting a non-Motorola phone, since that's why they're stuck here in the first place. HTCs I've heard are great, as is the Nexus line.
> 
> Also for bradg24; You can use any 602/605 based ROM ontop of the 604 kernel after you SBF/Root as stated in the OP. For more info/safe to flash roms visit Goose's thread containing ROMS with radio/kernel updates stripped.
> 
> Found here: http://rootzwiki.com...hose-on-621604/
> 
> Howard; I'm not trying to belittle you or anything, all help is appreciated, just don't need a thread flooded with the same instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: OR forgo all the instructions for flashing 604 and just use the automated CD made by 1KDS
> 
> Found here: http://www.droidxfor...e-problems.html
> 
> It SBFs to 604 and roots it automagically to give you a clean base to start modding with.


1. I thought he used RSDLite to Verizon's 605 SBF file and thinks he has a bricked phone. If this is not what he had done, then I misread/misunderstood part of his question.

2. There are no clear instructions on how to get a "ROOTED 621 Droid X system". It is not written anywhere. What you refer to is how to get to a rooted 604 Milestone X system. He doesn't want this. Though it is part of the process he needs to go through. I'm sure he has read the first page of this 54 page thread, and guess what? It doesnt give him the information he needs.

3. If you are up for a Verizon renewal, you can buy a refurbished BIONIC for $50. That's almost like giving it away for free. Hell, I'd buy a used DroidX to have a backup phone for $50. I'm gonna buy a $50 BIONIC, no matter how much you bash 4G.

4. In case you didn't notice, he said the instructions worked perfectly for him. Soooo, it filled in some information gaps, provided links to all the files he needed, and he succeeded.

5. Don't worry. You know far more about Android phones than I do. You are the king.

Regards,

Howard


----------



## choelloen

bro, why when my friend tried to root his ,604 (he was from .621 then want to root), he got this message? he failed to root.

edit: problem solved. Success to root.


----------



## Thepooch

I was gonna say sometimes it takes two times to send those zerglings lol


----------



## Thepooch

fjscwkf said:


> 现在的问题关键是在能不能找到可以用的system.img文件。请求大家的帮助啊。


a


Code:


<br />
它从未伤害寻求帮助，我相信它被张贴在这个线程寻求，你会发现<br />


----------



## rren

fjscwkf said:


> 现在的问题关键是在能不能找到可以用的system.img文件。请求大家的帮助啊。


http://bbs.gfan.com/android-3946598-1-1.html


----------



## bradg24

HowardZ said:


> 1. I thought he used RSDLite to Verizon's 605 SBF file and thinks he has a bricked phone. If this is not what he had done, then I misread/misunderstood part of his question.
> 
> 2. There are no clear instructions on how to get a "ROOTED 621 Droid X system". It is not written anywhere. What you refer to is how to get to a rooted 604 Milestone X system. He doesn't want this. Though it is part of the process he needs to go through. I'm sure he has read the first page of this 54 page thread, and guess what? It doesnt give him the information he needs.
> 
> 3. If you are up for a Verizon renewal, you can buy a refurbished BIONIC for $50. That's almost like giving it away for free. Hell, I'd buy a used DroidX to have a backup phone for $50. I'm gonna buy a $50 BIONIC, no matter how much you bash 4G.
> 
> 4. In case you didn't notice, he said the instructions worked perfectly for him. Soooo, it filled in some information gaps, provided links to all the files he needed, and he succeeded.
> 
> 5. Don't worry. You know far more about Android phones than I do. You are the king.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Howard


I took the ota update but had voodoo ota root keeper app to save root. That's how I am still rooted on .621

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## mopartonyg

bradg24 said:


> I took the ota update but had voodoo ota root keeper app to save root. That's how I am still rooted on .621
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


bradg have u tried flashing custom roms and is there much difference with the new radio?


----------



## bradg24

mopartonyg said:


> bradg have u tried flashing custom roms and is there much difference with the new radio?


Yes.. on yack cm7 now.. at work its stronger and at home its full bar 24/7 (better signal better battery) .. make sure voodoo ota root keeper app is working 1000% before anything you do... I dont like not having a safety net .sbf but the .604 to .621 route is better than a brick.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## mopartonyg

bradg24 said:


> Yes.. on yack cm7 now.. at work its stronger and at home its full bar 24/7 (better signal better battery) .. make sure voodoo ota root keeper app is working 1000% before anything you do... I dont like not having a safety net .sbf but the .604 to .621 route is better than a brick.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Thanks i loaded voodo sbf to 602 rerooted took 605 update rerooted w/voodo, took 621 ota and kept root with voodo. have installed gummy and miui nandroids and both work great.


----------



## ImaComputa

Any word on getting a radio flash for people on .602/.605?


----------



## Goose306

ImaComputa said:


> Any word on getting a radio flash for people on .602/.605?


I've tried but its not as easy as it used to be. It used to be just pull and drop the radio file from the update.zip in to its own zip with the rdl file and updater-script. I built one using Moto signing and it gets Status 7 errors in CWM. Don't know if its something to do with the other stuff they fuxed up on this update. Your welcome to play with it if you want, you can grab the radio file from one of the update.zips I built, there's a thread over @DXF where I was having some people test it.

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/gingerbread-development-hacking/45095-15p-flashable-radio.html


----------



## mopartonyg

goose can not get the 621 nandroid to work. te keeps saying not found. any help would be appreciated. running gummy and miui dfx with no problems. Thanks


----------



## skreelink

mopartonyg said:


> goose can not get the 621 nandroid to work. te keeps saying not found. any help would be appreciated. running gummy and miui dfx with no problems. Thanks


You put the 621 nandroid into a new folder in /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/ and generated an md5 using terminal emulator md5sum *tar > nandroid.md5 ?
Are you also being sure to use the latest CWM recovery? Kinda helps to have a few more details.


----------



## mopartonyg

skreelink said:


> You put the 621 nandroid into a new folder in /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/ and generated an md5 using terminal emulator md5sum *tar > nandroid.md5 ?
> Are you also being sure to use the latest CWM recovery? Kinda helps to have a few more details.


Yes skri i am using the latest cwm. when i create the folder termonal says it can not be found. i followed the steps. maybe i am creating the folder wrong. can u post the exact way the folder should look. i have the 15 radio and have cm7, gummy, miui dfx and 605 nandroid and they all work great. just cant get the 621 nandroid. thanks for all your help


----------



## TeaMenV

AM I THE ONLY PERSON THAT CANNOT EXTRACT THE DAMN 604 FILE!?!?!?!!?!?
Please Help....


----------



## Thepooch

Why are you trying to extract it? ?????? Its a sbf file I used 7zip to decompress it from the compressed folder but wizip works fine as well.


----------



## TeaMenV

So your telling me that im supposed to sbf the whole zip file zerg rush and all to my phone?


----------



## Thepooch

No no use 7zip or winzip


----------



## TeaMenV

So I decompress it? And I don't extract it?


----------



## Thepooch

Extract it to a folder yes


----------



## TeaMenV

OK.... Let me just show you what I get when I try to extract the Zip file with 7-zip and WinRAR

WinRAR:

! C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\Downloads\Phone\Droid X\OTA Gingerbread\Milestone_EU_DX.604_root.zip: The archive is either in unknown format or damaged

7-Zip:

0 Can not open file 'C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\Downloads\Phone\Droid X\OTA Gingerbread\Milestone_EU_DX.604_root.zip' as archive


----------



## Thepooch

Have you tryed redownloading it? Your download could be corrupt. Try again it should extract to a folder easily. Your doing this on windows correct? If I were home I could send it to you unzipped but Im on vacation wont be home till next week maybe someone here can send it to you before I will be able to.


----------



## skreelink

mopartonyg said:


> OK.... Let me just show you what I get when I try to extract the Zip file with 7-zip and WinRAR
> 
> WinRAR:
> 
> ! C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\Downloads\Phone\Droid X\OTA Gingerbread\Milestone_EU_DX.604_root.zip: The archive is either in unknown format or damaged
> 
> 7-Zip:
> 
> 0 Can not open file 'C:\Users\Tim\Desktop\Downloads\Phone\Droid X\OTA Gingerbread\Milestone_EU_DX.604_root.zip' as archive


Your download is corrupt, either redownload then follow instructions in the OP, or use the 1KDS CD method.

Found here: http://www.droidxfor...e-problems.html

Download 1KDStaz_MX_4.5.604.iso, burn it to CD, read that forum post really well, reboot and boot from CD to SBF your DX, it also includes the Zerg Rush root method.

Basically it should be boot > Follow onscreen instructions > Suddenly SBF'd.


----------



## mopartonyg

skreelink said:


> Try this; make a folder called 621, it should look like /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/621
> 
> Put the nandroid ext3.tar into that folder
> 
> in terminal emulator type cd /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/621
> 
> then md5sum *tar > nandroid.md5
> 
> Keep in mind CAPS DOES MATTER, unlike windows, File and file are NOT the same thing.
> 
> Then try to restore the nandroid, remember to wipe... front to back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your download is corrupt, either redownload then follow instructions in the OP, or use the 1KDS CD method.
> 
> Found here: http://www.droidxfor...e-problems.html
> 
> Download 1KDStaz_MX_4.5.604.iso, burn it to CD, read that forum post really well, reboot and boot from CD to SBF your DX, it also includes the Zerg Rush root method.
> 
> Basically it should be boot > Follow onscreen instructions > Suddenly SBF'd.


thanks skree, do u type it all at once or enter after 621 and then md5? thank you for all your help and patience!!!!!!


----------



## mopartonyg

mopartonyg said:


> thanks skree, do u type it all at once or enter after 621 and then md5? thank you for all your help and patience!!!!!!


tried it again. typed with cd at front says not found typed without cd it says permission denied. i give up. 605 with 15 radio is working good. thanks


----------



## TeaMenV

The file is not corrupt unless all of the 3 different drop boxes put up by members on this forum have corrupt files uploaded. I have already tried re-downloading it three times from three different places and all of them do the same thing. I appreciate the help though please keep brainstorming.


----------



## Thepooch

What platform are you using? TeaMenV


----------



## skreelink

TeaMenV said:


> The file is not corrupt unless all of the 3 different drop boxes put up by members on this forum have corrupt files uploaded. I have already tried re-downloading it three times from three different places and all of them do the same thing. I appreciate the help though please keep brainstorming.


Just use the 1KDS method... It's a lot less trouble...


----------



## Goose306

skreelink said:


> Just use the 1KDS method... It's a lot less trouble...


Agreed. This method is now deprecated. It works, but 1KDS is recommended. Wayyy more simple. Even though I have a working Ubuntu partition on my HDD and I understand how the sbf_flash method works as its how I did it multiple times before 1KDS had the disc, I still use the Live Disc. I just pop it in, hit enter, and go grab a beer


----------



## Thepooch

Ok have 1 for me too Goose


----------



## fjscwkf

Reproduced below the picasa since www.gfan.com​窗体顶端​1． is still a 621 system, the end of the brush this to packagehttp://www.kuaipan.com.cn/file/id_13924103585005961.htm become 604, if the 604system, omit this step
2． 621-system backup file after the download ROOT: http://115.com/file/anibczmu, andMD5 file MD5.zip (336 Bytes) (to borrow from Posts: http://bbs.gfan.com/android,3,925,903-1-1.html) to extract the backup file to get system.ext3.tar MD5 decompressionget nandroid.md5
3．ROOT 604 have been the ROOT ignored (Tools can be downloaded from this post:http://bbs.gfan.com/android-3855980-1-1.html)
4． Install the ROM, Manager,
5．to enter the ROM, Manager, choose the first option, the Flash ClockworkModRecovery, and then select the Motorola Droid X (2nd-init), install the recovery, the versionshould be 5.0.2.0
6．621 files in the sdcard / clockworkmod / backup / folder will system.ext3.tar, andnandroid.md5 copy to sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/621 /
7．In ROM, Manager selected six Manager and Restore Backups should be able to see the621 folder, just to confirm, no action, exit
In ROM, Manager, choose the Boot into the Recovery machine to reboot into recovery,please note the version of this recovery should be 5.0.2.0
9．Wipe one the data / the factory reset, wipe one of the cache partition in advanced wipe one the dalvik the cache
10．to select the backup and restore, select advanced the restore will automatically jumpto 621 backup file, select 621, and then select the restore-system

Wait five minutes, the recovery after the success of the 621 system is the ROOT, the firstslow start.​
窗体底端​


----------



## Tre-boR

well guys you all are great did the job , now can i put the ICSenounter rom?


----------



## TeaMenV

Thank You guys! I used the 1KDS method worked perfectly. I am now running Gummy 0.9 like a dream thanks once again guys!


----------



## Thepooch

Yes ICS encounter works somethings still dont work but if your willing to overlook it flashes fine


----------



## lsosa54

Unfortunately I did not check these forums before accepting the .621 OTA. When I got the phone I had updated to .605 and rooted, so I didn't think twice. I guess I was just happy to move out of WinMo 6.5 and into my first Android.

Only app I have on the phone that requires root is Titanium Backup Pro. I have a whole bunch of others that don't. My concerns are as follows:

If I follow the KDS Live process and regain root via the Milestone .605:

1-Will I need to re-program the phone for voice and data?

2-Assume I will lose all my apps but I can reinstall from Google Play?

3-Assume I will lose my contacts but I can re-sync from Google?

4-Nothing on my sd card should be affected?

I'm an Android newbie and am really enjoying it but I want to make sure I have a functioning phone without a lot of heartache, as I have very little free time to troubleshoot right now. If I have to leave it at .621 without root, then so be it.

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## skreelink

lsosa54 said:


> Unfortunately I did not check these forums before accepting the .621 OTA. When I got the phone I had updated to .605 and rooted, so I didn't think twice. I guess I was just happy to move out of WinMo 6.5 and into my first Android.
> 
> Only app I have on the phone that requires root is Titanium Backup Pro. I have a whole bunch of others that don't. My concerns are as follows:
> 
> If I follow the KDS Live process and regain root via the Milestone .605:
> 
> 1-Will I need to re-program the phone for voice and data?
> 
> 2-Assume I will lose all my apps but I can reinstall from Google Play?
> 
> 3-Assume I will lose my contacts but I can re-sync from Google?
> 
> 4-Nothing on my sd card should be affected?
> 
> I'm an Android newbie and am really enjoying it but I want to make sure I have a functioning phone without a lot of heartache, as I have very little free time to troubleshoot right now. If I have to leave it at .621 without root, then so be it.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's help.


If you use the 1kds method, radio is not touched as it is done in linux sbf method. Apps will show in the playh store, although data associated will be lost unless you had that backed to google servers (as I recall that was an option) as for contacts, you can hit menu > export to sd to save them. Or sync from google. Sd card content is unaffected.


----------



## -Ö¿Ö-

Goose306 said:


> (the phone should only accept SBF files designed for it... which would be SBFs that have been signed by VZW/Moto - the Milestone X was never on VZW).


I believe that this is why it should be done Linux SBF style instead of the RSDLite way...

-☼¿Ö-


----------



## Goose306

-Ö¿Ö- said:


> I believe that this is why it should be done Linux SBF style instead of the RSDLite way...
> 
> -☼¿Ö-


Not at all RSD is a Moto program. If you use the MX sbf on the DX it'll overwrite the radio to be incompatible with Verizon. RSD has been around forever. It was used to flash firmware on the original razor flip phones.

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## skreelink

Goose306 said:


> Not at all RSD is a Moto program. If you use the MX sbf on the DX it'll overwrite the radio to be incompatible with Verizon. RSD has been around forever. It was used to flash firmware on the original razor flip phones.
> 
> Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


Gawd, nightmares of seem editing and browsing stupid BREW folders with bitpim... But I had the most awesome razr EVER compared to everyone else's.


----------



## zildjianpro

if you do this method do you end up with a droid x or no just a milestone. or is there a way to sbf with the old bootloader to the droid x firmware?


----------



## skreelink

zildjianpro said:


> if you do this method do you end up with a droid x or no just a milestone. or is there a way to sbf with the old bootloader to the droid x firmware?


A Milestone X is an unbranded Droid X, the Droid name is copyright Verizon.
You cannot change the bootloader version to a previous one, that's one reason SBF got broken in the first place. Using RSDLite to SBF to the Milestone 604 firmware also writes the radio for nTelos, which breaks it on Verizon, especially data. (Theoretically you COULD still use the nTelos radio, just have to change NVItems/Data login with CDMA Workshop and QPST). That is why you MUST use the Linux method to SBF to the Milestone X firmware, as the linux method DOES NOT write the radio.

The kernel is built for the same hardware, since the Milestone X and Droid X are the same phone, just the wifi seems to have quirks on BLUR based roms. 2nd-init roms seem to be immune to this bug, or at least thus far with testing work 100% as they are described (known issues still apply per rom).

After you SBF to 604, root, and install CWM, you can flash any 602/605 rom, Blur based ones require a bit of patching. Old 602/605 nandroids DO WORK, you can restore a rooted 621 nandroid found previously in this thread if you want to be on stock 621 rooted. Keep in mind the wifi bug that requires a static IP, it's likely something to do with the DHCP client-side on the phone.

Goose has patched and uploaded many roms to make flashing a lot easier in this thread; http://rootzwiki.com...hose-on-621604/ 
Information from my and Goose can also be found there regarding other possible flashing/nandroids/random information. Might also find some useless posts too.


----------



## zildjianpro

This is my goal ROM. what would i have to do to get this rom to work. You dont have to explain everything just branch off the first post with how to gain root access if you understand what i mean.


----------



## zildjianpro

Sorry this ROM droidmodderx.com/droidx/?page_id=1777


----------



## vmm13

So even if the phone thinks the system version is 4.5.605..I still can't go back huh..?


----------



## skreelink

zildjianpro said:


> Sorry this ROM droidmodderx.com/droidx/?page_id=1777


Use the droid 2 bootstrap to hijack recovery.
Use rom manager to update cwm recovery.
Download the rom zip and place on sd card.
Use rom manager to reboot into recovery.
Do a nandroid backup, wipe all data/factory reset.
Select install zip from sd and select your rom.
Watch install.


----------



## micc117

I am not understanding this









I installed ubuntu straight to my computer, when I boot into it, I get online and save the sbf_flash and the .604 sbf file...

When I open terminal and typt the commands I get an error everything time..

"segmentation fault" ???? what does this mean??? I dont have any cds or usb sticks so I cant do those kind of flashes..

Please help!!!!


----------



## vmm13

micc117 said:


> I am not understanding this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I installed ubuntu straight to my computer, when I boot into it, I get online and save the sbf_flash and the .604 sbf file...
> 
> When I open terminal and typt the commands I get an error everything time..
> 
> "segmentation fault" ???? what does this mean??? I dont have any cds or usb sticks so I cant do those kind of flashes..
> 
> Please help!!!!


Try not saving the files in the downloads folder. If you can, try to drag it to the home folder. After that, skip the steps you had before and just do the commands for the sbf file first and then do the flash command to flash your phone. I did it that way and it was faster and easier in my case because I was having trouble trying to do it through my usb stick.


----------



## micc117

should I factory reset before flashing?


----------



## vmm13

It doesn't really matter if you do or not. If you don't, your apps and everything you set up your phone to will remain the same. It wont be affected in any way. But you can factory reset if you like to be in the safe side..


----------



## micc117

[email protected]:~$ chmod +x sbf_flash
[email protected]:~$ sudo ./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf
[sudo] password for micc:*******************
SBF FLASH 1.24 (mbm)
http://opticaldelusion.org

=== mb809-2.3.5.sbf ===
00: RDL03 0x82000000-0x8204CFFF B942 AP
01: RDL01 0x00150000-0x001FFFFF DEFA BP
02: CG03 0x00000000-0x00904367 7533 BP
03: CG31 0xB0280000-0xB02847FF 0EB7 AP
04: CG33 0xB1900000-0xB24C07FF 5CC1 AP
05: CG34 0xB0700000-0xB07047FF 75F3 AP
06: CG35 0xB1000000-0xB13FFFFF 8B8E AP
07: CG39 0xB2A00000-0xC41C07FF 1725 AP
08: CG42 0xB0800000-0xB083FFFF AC60 AP
09: CG47 0xB1400000-0xB18FFFFF 6FE7 AP
10: CG61 0xB0B00000-0xB0B7FFFF 5D7F AP
11: CG64 0xB0000000-0xB00047FF 1768 AP
12: CG65 0xB0180000-0xB01847FF 7167 AP
Segmentation fault
(me)@ubuntu:~$

this is what i keep getting







Its really making me mad


----------



## Goose306

micc117 said:


> [email protected]:~$ chmod +x sbf_flash
> [email protected]:~$ sudo ./sbf_flash mb809-2.3.5.sbf
> [sudo] password for micc:*******************
> SBF FLASH 1.24 (mbm)
> http://opticaldelusion.org
> 
> === mb809-2.3.5.sbf ===
> 00: RDL03 0x82000000-0x8204CFFF B942 AP
> 01: RDL01 0x00150000-0x001FFFFF DEFA BP
> 02: CG03 0x00000000-0x00904367 7533 BP
> 03: CG31 0xB0280000-0xB02847FF 0EB7 AP
> 04: CG33 0xB1900000-0xB24C07FF 5CC1 AP
> 05: CG34 0xB0700000-0xB07047FF 75F3 AP
> 06: CG35 0xB1000000-0xB13FFFFF 8B8E AP
> 07: CG39 0xB2A00000-0xC41C07FF 1725 AP
> 08: CG42 0xB0800000-0xB083FFFF AC60 AP
> 09: CG47 0xB1400000-0xB18FFFFF 6FE7 AP
> 10: CG61 0xB0B00000-0xB0B7FFFF 5D7F AP
> 11: CG64 0xB0000000-0xB00047FF 1768 AP
> 12: CG65 0xB0180000-0xB01847FF 7167 AP
> Segmentation fault
> (me)@ubuntu:~$
> 
> this is what i keep getting Its really making me mad


Bad download?

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow AOKP


----------



## micc117

Goose306 said:


> Bad download?
> 
> Sent from my unthrottled Shadow AOKP


I downloaded this thing like 50 times, someone told me that already








idk what else to do it just refuses to work


----------



## vmm13

Just to make sure, you are putting it in the bootloader mode right..?
Try maybe using another usb cable?


----------



## micc117

ok lemme give it a try im redownloading everything right now....

be back in a few


----------



## micc117

its working  thanks a lot!!!!

it kept all my data, all my apps and everything and the best part is wifi works just fine!!!

I heard there was some wifi screw up or something and mine works fine


----------



## vmm13

micc117 said:


> its working  thanks a lot!!!!
> 
> it kept all my data, all my apps and everything and the best part is wifi works just fine!!!
> 
> I heard there was some wifi screw up or something and mine works fine


That's after you install a gingerbread rom like Liberty, apex, shuji, and so. 
ICS's wifi works good though.


----------



## micc117

vmm13 said:


> That's after you install a gingerbread rom like Liberty, apex, shuji, and so.
> ICS's wifi works good though.


I am waiting til most of the bugs are out of any ics roms... i use my camera a lot n i heard it dont work...

gummy looks nice tho... so after I install a different rom the wifi screws up???

I might jus stay stock then lol...


----------



## vmm13

micc117 said:


> I am waiting til most of the bugs are out of any ics roms... i use my camera a lot n i heard it dont work...
> 
> gummy looks nice tho... so after I install a different rom the wifi screws up???
> 
> I might jus stay stock then lol...


Yeah it's not that it gets bad because you can make it work and it's really easy. And same here, I want to wait on ics because I hear there's bad battery and other bugs, so I'm on shuji right now waiting for everything to get better







but if you want to flash a gb rom you can easily enable wifi again in like a minute. So no biggie  [stock randomly reboots on me so I can't stay there.. If it didn't.. I wouldn't of sbf'd at all]


----------



## Goose306

vmm13 said:


> Yeah it's not that it gets bad because you can make it work and it's really easy. And same here, I want to wait on ics because I hear there's bad battery and other bugs, so I'm on shuji right now waiting for everything to get better but if you want to flash a gb rom you can easily enable wifi again in like a minute. So no biggie  [stock randomly reboots on me so I can't stay there.. If it didn't.. I wouldn't of sbf'd at all]


Also any 2nd-init GB ROM will work without wifi issues.

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow AOKP


----------



## vmm13

Goose306 said:


> Also any 2nd-init GB ROM will work without wifi issues.
> 
> Sent from my unthrottled Shadow AOKP


What roms would be 2nd-init? I never really got to understand the big difference between 2-init and regular roms.


----------



## Stadsport

vmm13 said:


> What roms would be 2nd-init? I never really got to understand the big difference between 2-init and regular roms.


2nd init ROMs are basically ROMs where you have a version of Android using a kernel from an older version. Ie, an ICS ROM that uses a Gingerbread kernel.

At least, that's my understanding.


----------



## Goose306

Nah 2nd-init is AOSP ROMs essentially, or anything non-blur based. So all the ICS is that way, also CM7, MIUI, SSX, OMFGB, which are all GB based ROMs which are 2nd-init. It uses a different boot process. Blur-based still uses Moto system files, 2nd-init hijacks the first init process and allows us to run something other than Moto system files, which is why they have less of these issues generally, because the entire system is being rebuilt from the ground-up.

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow AOKP!


----------



## skreelink

I wonder why this thread hasn't been stickied... Considering it was the answer to a lot of woes and contains a great amount of valuable information.


----------



## rren

Waiting for the root tool of 4.5.621.......


----------



## kwest12

rren said:


> Waiting for the root tool of 4.5.621.......


It sounds like the 1KDS Live Disc of the Milestone .604 (http://www.droidxfor...e-problems.html) is the closest to a "root tool" you're going to find....

AFAIK .621 is not actually rootable itself. I believe that those links in bobcaruso's OP are probably just links to the .604 linux sbf.


----------



## Goose306

skreelink said:


> I wonder why this thread hasn't been stickied... Considering it was the answer to a lot of woes and contains a great amount of valuable information.


My thread has already been stickied and everything needed is updated there in the OP....


----------



## skreelink

Goose306 said:


> My thread has already been stickied and everything needed is updated there in the OP....


Yes... but does it include bacon?









Also, for the fun of it, I flashed Gummy 1.0.0.2 onto my Droid 2... NyanBoot took me by surprise.







Can't find much of anything broken with the rom either.


----------



## slimey

Would it be possible to do this with the Droid X if an appropriate SBF were made?

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23207-how-to-sbf-unbricking-root-d2g-629/


----------



## Goose306

slimey said:


> Would it be possible to do this with the Droid X if an appropriate SBF were made?
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...g-root-d2g-629/


Mayhaps. I have the .621 SBF unpacked myself using the same tool they did. Possibly rebuild SBF by putting in the .605 ramdisk portions?

I'd have to look into it further.


----------



## skreelink

Goose306 said:


> Mayhaps. I have the .621 SBF unpacked myself using the same tool they did. Possibly rebuild SBF by putting in the .605 ramdisk portions?
> 
> I'd have to look into it further.


I'm looking into another possible root method found here; http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1606353

linked here by krweby.

My current work can be found here http://rootzwiki.com...320#entry635557

If it works, it should put us on a rooted 621 with 621 kernel. Long as you already had the 15p radio, that shouldn't be touched.


----------



## Goose306

skreelink said:


> I'm looking into another possible root method found here; http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1606353
> 
> linked here by krweby.
> 
> My current work can be found here http://rootzwiki.com...320#entry635557
> 
> If it works, it should put us on a rooted 621 with 621 kernel. Long as you already had the 15p radio, that shouldn't be touched.


I was looking into that myself. This is exciting, as we may be able to create a pre rooted SBF. This means that we will always be able to get root on any Moto device, assuming they don't change out of the SBF file format/system.

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow AOKP!


----------



## skreelink

Goose306 said:


> I was looking into that myself. This is exciting, as we may be able to create a pre rooted SBF. This means that we will always be able to get root on any Moto device, assuming they don't change out of the SBF file format/system.
> 
> Sent from my unthrottled Shadow AOKP!


Everything works nicely, I got the smg made and all, just the 'moment of truth' doesn't work. The SBF halts with an error right after sending erase. It's worth noting the bootloader flashes out like a mini-reboot when starting it (when it checks code groups via -r) then after it sends erase, fails, and tries to reboot, the green LED comes on and sticks at a black screen and requires a battery pull. the DX just doesn't like being upskirted and a codegroup slipped in when being flashed.

The sbf_flash file and SBF itself are fine, I'm able to SBF without the switches/smg file. Just seems to stick at the part when the screen blanks and changes to SW Update In Progress... then sbf flash says failed, rebooting, then gotta battery pull.

Interesting thoughts while reading the switches; Read the codegroups from the SBF.. if inserting them worked, theoretically could pull the system codegroup, modify it for root, then use the -r switch to use that modified img instead while SBFing. Could also be a way to write the radio without having to fully SBF to verizon.... I'm going to test a couple things. Or using the substitute method, pull the bootloader out of an older SBF and use the newer SBF to send ramload but load the old SBF file bootloader.

http://blog.opticald...tures.html#more


----------



## Goose306

skreelink said:


> Everything works nicely, I got the smg made and all, just the 'moment of truth' doesn't work. The SBF halts with an error right after sending erase. It's worth noting the bootloader flashes out like a mini-reboot when starting it (when it checks code groups via -r) then after it sends erase, fails, and tries to reboot, the green LED comes on and sticks at a black screen and requires a battery pull. the DX just doesn't like being upskirted and a codegroup slipped in when being flashed.
> 
> The sbf_flash file and SBF itself are fine, I'm able to SBF without the switches/smg file. Just seems to stick at the part when the screen blanks and changes to SW Update In Progress... then sbf flash says failed, rebooting, then gotta battery pull.
> 
> Interesting thoughts while reading the switches; Read the codegroups from the SBF.. if inserting them worked, theoretically could pull the system codegroup, modify it for root, then use the -r switch to use that modified img instead while SBFing. Could also be a way to write the radio without having to fully SBF to verizon.... I'm going to test a couple things. Or using the substitute method, pull the bootloader out of an older SBF and use the newer SBF to send ramload but load the old SBF file bootloader.
> 
> http://blog.opticald...tures.html#more


So, you were able to get the su and binaries injected into CG39 then? Are you using the sbf_flash command to flash the CG39.smg seperately? That's what that linked thread seems to be doing.

I was thinking we could also possibly compile an SBF with the modified CG39 and then use an sbf_flash for that. That was more line of thinking. Doing that would *feasibly* make it so the DX didn't think it was being upskirted mid-SBF. This is what they did recently with the Defy/Defy+. They injected SU and binaries into CG39 and recompiled a custom SBF file and they were able to obtain root. This might get around it failing out trying to flash the CG39 possibly. Just take the .621 SBF, inject the modified CG39 and replace the original, and call it good?

You may be able to inject the recoveries, RDL, etc. from .602/.605 so we can revert as well. That would probably be something to look at further down the line. (That's what they did on the D2G that mhouse was trying to do)

Relevant link for the Defy/Defy+ here (as I said, it looks like they injected the pre-rooted CG into the SBF)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1542956


----------



## skreelink

Goose306 said:


> So, you were able to get the su and binaries injected into CG39 then? Are you using the sbf_flash command to flash the CG39.smg seperately? That's what that linked thread seems to be doing.
> 
> I was thinking we could also possibly compile an SBF with the modified CG39 and then use an sbf_flash for that. That was more line of thinking. Doing that would *feasibly* make it so the DX didn't think it was being upskirted mid-SBF. This is what they did recently with the Defy/Defy+. They injected SU and binaries into CG39 and recompiled a custom SBF file and they were able to obtain root. This might get around it failing out trying to flash the CG39 possibly. Just take the .621 SBF, inject the modified CG39 and replace the original, and call it good?
> 
> You may be able to inject the recoveries, RDL, etc. from .602/.605 so we can revert as well. That would probably be something to look at further down the line. (That's what they did on the D2G that mhouse was trying to do)
> 
> Relevant link for the Defy/Defy+ here (as I said, it looks like they injected the pre-rooted CG into the SBF)
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1542956


I tried a couple of things, I also tried stock SBFing to 621, then using sbf flash to extract CG39 (system) from the 604 rom. Then tried ./sbf_flash -r --system CG39.img 621.sbf to use the 621 sbf for ramload, but SBF the system codegroup from 604. I was hoping to have the 621 kernel, but the 604 system. Which then could have been > Root > CWM > restore 621 rooted ontop of the 621 kernel. But it had a bootload error, not a blank mem map, but an error none-the-less.


----------



## Goose306

skreelink said:


> I tried a couple of things, I also tried stock SBFing to 621, then using sbf flash to extract CG39 (system) from the 604 rom. Then tried ./sbf_flash -r --system CG39.img 621.sbf to use the 621 sbf for ramload, but SBF the system codegroup from 604. I was hoping to have the 621 kernel, but the 604 system. Which then could have been > Root > CWM > restore 621 rooted ontop of the 621 kernel. But it had a bootload error, not a blank mem map, but an error none-the-less.


Would you like to try just flashing it as a total compiled SBF? If you decompiled the SBF I assume you know how to recompile. However if not I can do it for you if you pass me the CG39 you had built. Thats how it was done on the Defy/D2G (slightly different processes but both relied on a recompiled SBF.)


----------



## skreelink

Goose306 said:


> Would you like to try just flashing it as a total compiled SBF? If you decompiled the SBF I assume you know how to recompile. However if not I can do it for you if you pass me the CG39 you had built. Thats how it was done on the Defy/D2G (slightly different processes but both relied on a recompiled SBF.)


I never decompiled an SBF; I made the original smg using the method from the link. My other testing was using sbf_flash's -r -x switches to extract codegroups and flash certain ones. I don't really know if my CG37 was good (as mentioned in the method) since it went through hell being dd piped through gzip, unzip and dd'd back to .smg, then modified with fsck and resize2fs.


----------



## Goose306

skreelink said:


> I never decompiled an SBF; I made the original smg using the method from the link. My other testing was using sbf_flash's -r -x switches to extract codegroups and flash certain ones. I don't really know if my CG37 was good (as mentioned in the method) since it went through hell being dd piped through gzip, unzip and dd'd back to .smg, then modified with fsck and resize2fs.


I can try compiling it into the SBF if you want to upload it somewhere.


----------



## skreelink

Goose306 said:


> I can try compiling it into the SBF if you want to upload it somewhere.


I'll see about uploading it this evening after I get some stuff taken care of.

EDIT: Bah, apparently I must have moved all my files off my 'project' USB, or deleted them.. which I don't see why I'd do that. I do still have the gzip though. When I get home from work, I can either upload that, or extract | dd > e2fsck > resize2fs > upload. Either or works for me, the gzip is only 56MBs though.

Uploaded Gzip; http://depositfiles.com/files/k7mf26dke


----------



## Goose306

skreelink said:


> I'll see about uploading it this evening after I get some stuff taken care of.
> 
> EDIT: Bah, apparently I must have moved all my files off my 'project' USB, or deleted them.. which I don't see why I'd do that. I do still have the gzip though. When I get home from work, I can either upload that, or extract | dd > e2fsck > resize2fs > upload. Either or works for me, the gzip is only 56MBs though.
> 
> Uploaded Gzip; http://depositfiles....files/k7mf26dke


Don't know if this is correct? gzip was 56 MB, when I extracted it was over 6 GB? WTH?


----------



## skreelink

Goose306 said:


> Don't know if this is correct? gzip was 56 MB, when I extracted it was over 6 GB? WTH?


Should be like 6.6GB. Its a dd image of /data with a modded local.prop as per the instructions in the new root method. You can reduce it to 200 by rebuilding the file structure with e2fsck -r CG37.smg then resize2fs CG37.smg 200M

dd creates a byte by byte clone either to a new hdd or file backup INCLUDING blank space. Which compresses nicely to 2% entire size when piped through gzip. Deflate then rid excess blank data.

EDIT: I'm going to assume, since SBF doesn't wipe userdata in the DX SBF anyway, it doesn't know 'how' to do it. So when it sends the erase, it causes the error. Given the fact sbf_flash echos back that it's adding in CG37 instead of it already being in the codegroup list like other items. I was able to successfully flash a few items from other SBFs, it didn't boot, but the codegroups ARE flashing, just eFuse or whatever boot method that verifies things is causing the error. I flashed the system from the old froyo SBF (yeah, lol I did it) and it tried to boot, just hung at the bootlogo, could get to recovery too and wipe data. I flashed the bootlogo from froyo, that worked fine... it's strange to see the white M logo...

These are just random ramblings from testing, pay them no heed, as they likely have NOTHING to do with really getting anywhere with the device.


----------



## abhi.ko

tramtrist said:


> Baseband version
> BP_C_02.12.00R


I'm in the same boat as the poster quoted above, I got my Droid X rooted from stock 621 using the 604 SBF, exactly as outlined in this post here (using the linux live cd) - http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-help/46212-how-root-verizon-droid-x-w-system-v4-5-621-android-v2-3-4-a.html it worked very well.

Before finding this I jumped the gun and SBF'd using the RSD lite (Windows) method and screwed up my radio, and lost my original radio (13P), now I'm in the same base-band version as the the poster quoted above BP_C_02.12.00R, and I couldn't activate my phone and neither have 3G. I got the phone activated but still do not have 3G (data) which is mostly what I use the phone for and hence I'm screwed.

Sorry if this has been already addressed but I read through this post and multiple others and could not find a way- could someone please detail out what I need to do to get the 13P or 15P radio back???

I'm on CM9 (Beta) Version - 9.0.0-RC0-shadow-KANG Android - 4.0.3 - Kernel 2.6.32.9-g1282440, now.


----------

